# OOC: House Millithor in COSQ part 3



## Endur (Jan 14, 2004)

OOC thread #3 (assuming the original thread will be split into #1 and #2)

Part 3 of House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen

The OOC and Character Creation thread is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53525


The IC thread the House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen in the playing the game forum is here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54053

For character background and the character sheets, see the House Millithor in the City of the Spider Queen thread in the Rogues Gallery forum

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53660


part 2 of House Millithor in COSQ
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=74423


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2004)

Heya Endur. Sorry about the sudden close/splitting ordeal. I actually got to see what Piratecat was talking about, the problem I mean. What happens is the order of posts shuffles in the records, and we end up with a bunch of misordered posts. Anyway, I've set everything up on the IC end.

Heres your urls (in case you wanted to update this.)

Thread I http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54053

Thread II http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=74423

And Thread III is right where you placed it. 

*Edit:* OOC threads sorted. Took a few moments, but not nearly as long as the IC stuff.

OOC I: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53525

OOC II: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=74434


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

'Bloop!
Ha, first blood, er...bloop!

Hey Drow folk, I really have been staying away from the posts that don't include me, so could Kripp get some sort of introduction so as to make sense of which Drow are who? I hardly know if I will be expected to blast one or heal one when we encounter them...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not quite sure which thread it ended up in, but there's a list somewhere...


----------



## Endur (Jan 15, 2004)

While I think an introduction is a good idea, I also think that "Staying away from posts that don't include you" is probably not a good idea.  

I put a lot of background info in various posts, and I don't tend to repeat the background info, so reading the other posts is recommended.  

I trust players can seperate OOC info from IC info.  

On another topic, the Restoration that Kripp cast on Quertus healed Quertus fully.  



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Hey Drow folk, I really have been staying away from the posts that don't include me, so could Kripp get some sort of introduction so as to make sense of which Drow are who? I hardly know if I will be expected to blast one or heal one when we encounter them...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> While I think an introduction is a good idea, I also think that "Staying away from posts that don't include you" is probably not a good idea.
> 
> I put a lot of background info in various posts, and I don't tend to repeat the background info, so reading the other posts is recommended.
> 
> ...




I just meant to posts that were happening above ground,involving the characters that I had not met yet.


An IC introduction would be good.


Noting the Restoration as used here, gotcha.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

Endur, in post 393, the Matron specifically told Kripp that she had become Undead and that she would need help to avaoid the rotting.

Was that not before Midnight of that day?
 Let me know if it was or not; if not, I guess  didn't have time to prepare a GP for her.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2004)

A new introduction would be good. Perhaps a quick note on the inhabitants of Szith Morcane, the number of soldiers and commoners of the different races under Dorina's command.
 Some information about the surrounding geography would also be useful. How many entrances are there to the cave-complex of SM? Important neigbours to the settlement and their previous relations to Millithor? Does SM control the gate from Auramycos or do other settlements have direct access from this side of the gate? How strategic is it/was it/can it become? Could one control the traffic trough the area by just defending the noble area or would one have to garrison several separate points in the cave-complex? Are those points fortified in any way?
We need this information to know wether SM would be worth keeping once/if we conquer it or wether it would be wiser to abandon it so we can direct our full force against Irae.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "Subdue her, and bind her securely."




Um, exactly how do we accomplish that with a vampire that is immune to subdual damage and can assume _Gaseous Form_ at will?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> On another topic, the Restoration that Kripp cast on Quertus healed Quertus fully.




So Carcelon never got around to casting _Remove Disease_ and _
Restoration_ on him herself then?

Good.  They'll probably come in handy later.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Also, Velasta is not a vampire. She is a normal drow woman.



Really?  I thought both of the twins where vampires...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2004)

(I thought they were both vampires too)
Oh, well, that certainly makes capture much easier.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> (I thought they were both vampires too)
> Oh, well, that certainly makes capture much easier.



Indeed.   No worries of CON drains and the not.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> (I thought they were both vampires too)




Me too . I guess only Dorina, Laernan and the other one are vampires. There is an unknown number of vampires in the crypts, and since one of them controls Torellan we will have to kill some of them too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

I guess that explains why she didn't just do the draining herself, I had thought it was so they could kill the vampire who did it together and Torellan will have his own free will again.

Oh well I guess I'm close enough to smell her perfume then.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I thought you'd lost your mind when you said Kilcif was going to grapple Velasta.  

Assuming, of course, that Torellan is undead and not just plain dead.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2004)

I was planning on taking Velasta alive, stuff her bound and stripped into the portable hole and take her out once the conquest is over to be tortured and sacrificed in the temple of Lolth along with the other living members of House Tsarren.
 We couldn't do that to Zedar because he would probably die to soon to be useful, and I attacked him so that we wouldn't have to wait until he died from natural causes to start our attack on Szith Morcane.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 15, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought you'd lost your mind when you said Kilcif was going to grapple Velasta.



Well the original plan was to use a javelin as a melee weapon and try to spear her...  She almost got that treatment anyway as the vampire issue was addressed in IC: part 2 and I almost missed it.


----------



## Endur (Jan 15, 2004)

Quick Reference Info 

Szith Morcane
approximate drow population 100
approximate slave population 200 (bugbears, goblins, stone giants)

Of the drow population, perhaps twenty to thirty are soldiers under the T'Sarran's control, maybe ten belong to the Inverted Tower, and the remainder are commoners who live in the commoner area.  Most of the soldiers and commoners used to serve the Company of the Coiled Whip, but will happily change sides to serve whoever is strongest.

Entrances:
Gate from Araumycos
Passage from the Crypts
Tunnel towards Maerimydra
Possible waterways (the river and underground streams): destination unknown

The Gate from Araumycos is not controlled by either side, but is password activated.

The noble area is more of a bolt hole with one entrance, it does not control the entrances.  

As far as you can tell, the primary fortifications are the main central web and the various defensive spells (forbiddance, etc)


----------



## Endur (Jan 15, 2004)

That was after midnight.  The Matron died at midnight while Kripp was on guard in front of her quarters.  So you were able to pray for your new spells, knowing that vampires were in Szith Morcane, but you didn't find out that the Matron was undead until after you had already prayed for your spells.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Endur, in post 393, the Matron specifically told Kripp that she had become Undead and that she would need help to avaoid the rotting.
> 
> Was that not before Midnight of that day?
> Let me know if it was or not; if not, I guess  didn't have time to prepare a GP for her.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 16, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Quick Reference Info




Thanks, this will be useful.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Szith Morcane
> approximate drow population 100
> approximate slave population 200 (bugbears, goblins, stone giants)




That's a few too many to make it practical to sacrifice them all  to Lolth... We could leave them in SM but, even if we left the Morcanes to guard, they would be helpless against any attack from the outside. We could send them back to Menzo, but that's a difficult journey now and they could easily be confiscated by Baenre or the other houses and we'd have to send one of our nobles with them. 
We could sacrifice the worst collaborrators, but that would be a meaningless gesture since they're Drow and cannot be expected to behave otherwise...

Endur: Would the sacrifice of 300 individuals (and the surviving Tsarrans) possibly make any difference for Lolth? Could such a minor sacrifice strengthen a deity? Or even please her?

Players: Which course of action do you prefer?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2004)

I'd prefer for you to rest for a day or two so I can get back from the grave


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, first we have to figure out what happened to you.


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

Under normal circumstances, Lolth is aware of all sacrifices in her name and the sacrifice would make a difference to Lolth and _might_ please her.  Emphasis on might because Lolth is the Lady of Chaos and is quite unpredictable.  She has been displeased by sacrifices in the past, but the vast majority of the time, she is pleased.  

Under normal circumstances, could such a sacrifice strengthen a deity?  Yes.  Although the real question is "How much would it strengthen a diety?" and the answer to that question is unknown.  

Under Lolth's Silence, nothing is known as to whether a sacrifice has any affect at all upon Lolth.  Far more than 300 individuals have been sacrificed, and there has been no response from Lolth.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Endur: Would the sacrifice of 300 individuals (and the surviving Tsarrans) possibly make any difference for Lolth? Could such a minor sacrifice strengthen a deity? Or even please her?


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

Velasta failed her Spell Resistance check, and Flesh Ripper Shredded her.  9d8 damage when she only had 10 hit points left.


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

Note: The Matron's Hat of Disguise will conceal her undead nature from observers.  However, it is an illusion and it can be disbelieved like any other illusion.  When Velasta cast the Slay Living spell at the Matron, her use of a negative energy spell was sufficient to "interact with the illusion" and get a will save to disbelieve the illusion.

All of the Drow made their will saves to see through the illusion once Velasta announced that the Matron was really a Revenant.


----------



## Endur (Jan 17, 2004)

Torellan's Undeath State

If Torellan was drained of blood (and you don't know what happened to Torellan), then it will take a certain amount of time for him to rise again as a vampire.  Tradition says three days, but it could be longer or shorter than that.

OOC: Dalamar, Go ahead and update the Torellan character sheet as a Vampire.  You lost one level for dying (i.e. you are now level 11) and all of the usual penalties for losing that level (lost one feat, one stat point, etc.).  

As a vampire, you follow the usual template rules.  No con score, bonuses to the other stats, bonus vampire racial feats, etc.  

I'll make a post when your character rises from the grave.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Zedarr T’Sarran
> Animal Companion: Ripper




Did we notice what ever happened to this little guy?


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

To the best of my knowledge, Matron Ki'Willis and the other members of House Millithor have not met Ripper. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Did we notice what ever happened to this little guy?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

Is everyone here from the previous thread?  Seonaid knows of the new thread as I sent her a PM about it unfortunately by the time she got it all she could do was drop me a quick note on her status.  She sends a frustrated hello to everyone, as she still has no connection but should by the end of the week; she begs and beseeches Endur not to kill her off.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: Dalamar, Go ahead and update the Torellan character sheet as a Vampire.  You lost one level for dying (i.e. you are now level 11) and all of the usual penalties for losing that level (lost one feat, one stat point, etc.)



To my knowledge, you don't lose a level because you die, you lose it due to being brough back with either Raise Dead or Resurrection.


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

True Resurrection (cleric level 9) is the only spell I know of that allows someone to come back to life without level loss.  

I agree that some of the create undead spells are rather ambiguous on the question for the obvious reason that they are designed for evil NPCs not PCs. My interpretation is that you lose a level for dying.

Look on the bright side, the Vampire could have drained you of all your levels before drinking your blood.  



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> To my knowledge, you don't lose a level because you die, you lose it due to being brough back with either Raise Dead or Resurrection.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2004)

From the Raise Dead description on p. 268: _Coming back from the dead is an ordeal. The subject of the spell loses one level (or 1 Hit Die) when it is raised, ..._ (underlining mine).
And from p. 171, Bringing back the dead: Level loss: _the passage from life to death and back again is a wrenching journey for a being's soul. Consequently, any creature brought back to life udually loses one level of experience._ (underline again mine)

I take that as 'most effects that bring a creature back to life do so at the cost of losing a level'. But of course, this is your game, so the final call is yours (just trying to read the rules in the most favorable manner for myself, I guess  )


----------



## Endur (Jan 18, 2004)

The problem is that none of the spells or MM descriptions for undead say whether or not you lose a level when you create an undead creature.  If coming back to life is an ordeal that costs one level, I would think becoming an undead creature is at least as terrible an ordeal as "raise dead".

Even the Lich description doesn't say whether you lose a level or not to become a Lich.  Or if you lose a level after your body is destroyed and the Phylactery brings you back.  

Since it doesn't say either way, I'm assuming it costs a level.  That's a reasonable interpretation, especially since it is relatively easy to gain XP to replace the lost level.  Since in 3.5, there is no prohibition on undead gaining XP.      

And the benefits of most undead templates exceed one level, or even two levels.  Lich is +4 LA.  Vampire is +8 LA.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lich is +4 LA.  Vampire is +8 LA.



Wow, I wouldn't have suspected that a Lich had a lower level adjustment then a vampire, the again I hadn't looked.  

That just seems insane, then again I guess a lich would have a ton more levels on average and would be a much more tougher opponent to deal with cause of those levels.


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

The Vampire's LA +8 is because of high stats (+6 str, +4 dex, etc.), 5 bonus feats, fast healing 5, gaseous form, DR, and other special abilities.

The Lich's LA +4 is because of DR, the phylactery, +2 to a caster stat, and minor special abilities.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

True enough but LA are mainly for PC and a Vampire PC is always going to be susceptible to death.

While a Lich PC in crafty hands could almost never be killed, though I guess the same could be said for a very craft vampire pc.  

But I do see the reason for the adjustments, plus the Lick template would lose some usefulness if its LA was two high cause then wizards and such would need to gain even more experience to level and what not.

Dalamar, you got *awhile* to go for before your next level!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Vampire's LA +8 is because of high stats (+6 str, +4 dex, etc.), 5 bonus feats, fast healing 5, gaseous form, DR, and other special abilities.




So Torellan is effectively a 19th level character? Don't you think that LA is a bit too high, especially considering all the vulnerabilities and weaknesses an adventuring vampire PC faces?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

It's straight from the MM and considering their ungodly DR nope not at all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif begins to cower in fear and whine (sounding more like Grivak the Goblin than a Bugbear).




*sigh* I'll never be able to play a character with poor saving throws again!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2004)

Posting here,so as not to clutter the IC.
I'll be away at work tonight, but here's Kripps contribution to the fun.


R1:Fleshripper on Velina. If she is a Vampire (I'm not sure...) and, thus not a legal target for Fleshripper,what happens?

R2:Flamestrike on little miss upstart and her crew _with a Demon Heart Vile Spell component_: 25% chance to do an extra 10% damage.

R3:Searing Light on any obvious Vampires

I will heal with CSW if anyone goes down as needed.


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

Has Kripp ever tried to use "Fleshripper" on an undead creature or vampire before?  i.e. before the game? If you have, I'll make up an answer right now.  If not, I'll wait until it happens.  Velina is not undead.

Since you have already used Fleshripper once, I'm inclined to allow you to continue to use the spell, but does Kripp qualify for this spell?  My BOVD says Fleshripper is restricted to Fiends and Undead casters.  And Kripp doesn't yet have a template.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> R1:Fleshripper on Velina. If she is a Vampire (I'm not sure...) and, thus not a legal target for Fleshripper,what happens?


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

If Kilcif's susceptibility to fear is an issue, we can talk about that.

First, as one of the two characters in the party that doesn't have SR (Kripp is the other), Kilcif is going to be affected by more spells than any of the drow.  Kripp also has a much higher will save than Kilcif, so Kilcif is always going to be the character most susceptible to Fear, Hold, etc.

I would estimate that at least one third of the encounters (possibly more) are going to have some sort of will save effect that Kilcif fails a saving throw against.  Fear Auras, Fear Gaze, Fear Spells, Dominate gaze, Hold, etc.

If this is an issue for you and you don't want to roleplay a character that is constantly failing saving throws, one of the options is that you could take over role-playing Marckarius Millithor (drow warrior I'm currently running as a NPC) and Kilcif could be sacrificed for cowardice after the Drow recapture Szith Morcane (presuming everyone survives the next couple of fights).  Marckarius has SR and a better will save than Kilcif.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> If Kilcif's susceptibility to fear is an issue, we can talk about that.



Thanks but no thanks on the swapping of characters, I planed poorly with Kilcif but I'm not going to trade him away.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks but no thanks on the swapping of characters, I planed poorly with Kilcif but I'm not going to trade him away.




I'm glad .


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 19, 2004)

Kilcif could always take three levels of Paladin... 

(or pick up an item that provides SR, or an item that grants a bonus to will saves, etc)


----------



## Endur (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok.  Your problem with fear will go away as soon as you become undead, too. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks but no thanks on the swapping of characters, I planed poorly with Kilcif but I'm not going to trade him away.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Kilcif could always take three levels of Paladin...



That's been the plan for most of the character made since then. 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> or pick up an item that provides SR, or an item that grants a bonus to will saves, etc



That's what I meant by planning poorly...  I clock of resistance +5 is a cheap buy but I never made it, a Scarab of Protection is another good buy but I failed to make that and we've had plenty of money so I have no one to blame but myself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Ok.  Your problem with fear will go away as soon as you become undead, too.



*LMAO* Well that would sovle my curse, and con score, also...  

Kilcif is going to protest though.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2004)

Crap...I didn't take into account the Fiend or Undead factor that you mentioned.

Well, the spell is from a Wand (would I be able to use a Wand still), call it a gift from the Higher-Ups, er, Lower-Downs back home,perhaps?
Since I had made it via my Craft Wand feat,and it has 50 Charges (49), we could just make it 25 (24)Charges, thus coming in line with my starting cash, as well as giving it more plausibility: It is something that the Lower-Downs hand out for dangerous/important missions, thus it isn't at full power.

Thoughts?


----------



## Endur (Jan 20, 2004)

I think your ability to cast the spell is a gift from the lower planes.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2004)

I've updated updated Torellan to vampiredom (lost my third attack *sniff* *sniff* ) and noticed that his total ECL is 21 (11 levels, +8 vampire, +2 drow). 
Losing a level places halfway between gaining the next level, but is that the XP required before or after the vampire LA is taken into account? That is, is my current XP 84,500 or 220,500 when the XP I need for next level is 231,000?

Also, do the racial bonuses to skills provided by race and template stack as they're both racial bonuses and the template says "vampires have a +8 racial bonus in..."?


----------



## Endur (Jan 21, 2004)

Racial bonuses for a race and a template stack unless I say otherwise (there are some that don't stack, but don't worry about it unless I tell you).

Yes, ECL is 21.  220k exp.  And, no, you don't get access to epic feats.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> I've updated updated Torellan to vampiredom (lost my third attack *sniff* *sniff* ) and noticed that his total ECL is 21 (11 levels, +8 vampire, +2 drow).
> Losing a level places halfway between gaining the next level, but is that the XP required before or after the vampire LA is taken into account? That is, is my current XP 84,500 or 220,500 when the XP I need for next level is 231,000?
> 
> Also, do the racial bonuses to skills provided by race and template stack as they're both racial bonuses and the template says "vampires have a +8 racial bonus in..."?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 21, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> And, no, you don't get access to epic feats.



Guessed as much, thus I didn't ask about it (not that I could even qualify for most of the feats).

Now, could the other group hurry up and beat everybody to crap? It's a bit dull to roleplay a dead person


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm working on it.  It's just not my turn yet.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I'm working on it.  It's just not my turn yet.




It might speed things up if we don't post in order of initiative, unless Endur prefers it that way. Then we don't have to wait for others to post before us.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 22, 2004)

It only really matters during the first round when some of us go before the opponents and some after.  I'm trying to avoid a situation where I declare an action and then Velina does something that makes my action impossible.

In second and further rounds it just becomes we-all-go then they-all-go and we can all just post as convenient.

Anyone heard from either Xael or Thels recently?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven’t posted movement for Kilcif due to the fear spell; I don’t consider them my movements to make so I’ve done nothing.  Endur if you want me to post Kilcif as he grovels at anyone who will give him the time or the day let me know. 

Xael I never see except for in here so I have no clue 

Thels I see occasionally on the ENworld Mrc channel...  I know he's been horrible busy of late or so I think.

Seonaid is dealing with her PC and cable provider.


----------



## Xael (Jan 23, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Anyone heard from either Xael or Thels recently?



I'm still here, I just haven't posted (again). No idea about Thels.

Two weeks to freedom! Almost. Then I've got about a month to prepare for the friggin' final exams of doom that shalt decide my destiny (tm).


----------



## Endur (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been delaying to give Thels a chance to post.  Velina survived Kripp and the Matron's attacks.  

Please feel free to post Kilcif's groveling.  After all, just because you are afraid doesn't mean that you have to stop roleplaying.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I haven’t posted movement for Kilcif due to the fear spell; I don’t consider them my movements to make so I’ve done nothing.  Endur if you want me to post Kilcif as he grovels at anyone who will give him the time or the day let me know.


----------



## Endur (Jan 25, 2004)

The final battle for the noble level of Szith Morcane has commenced.  

Of the four T'sarrans you met, three are dead and the undead leader of Szith Morcane, Dorina T'sarran, has met your forces in battle.

Will our heroes survive?

Tune in next time for the next exciting episode of "Death and Undeath"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm really kicking myself right now for splitting the group, and for not preparing better for battle. I didn't expect that we would be attacked immediately upon returning, I thought scrying was impossible in the underdark because of some magical radiation (fzaresness or whatever) and that Dorina wouldn't know of our betrayal.

My reason for splitting the group was that I knew that if we appeared with the Morcanes in tow we would be attacked immediately, above the webs, a poor tactical position. I had hoped that the first wave would be able to secure the entrance-platform as soon as the Morcanes came within sight of the (few) defenders and that we would then be able to march together against weak groups of scattered defenders until we would meet and kill Dorina in her inner sanctum. With surprise on our side victory would have been swift and easy. I didn't expect a Wall of Stone across the entrance, or that we would face the full power of the defenders at once with our forces divided...

I suck as a tactician .

At least this battle is a worthy challenge for us. You should thank your mommy for making it so.


----------



## Endur (Jan 25, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'm really kicking myself right now for splitting the group, and for not preparing better for battle. I didn't expect that we would be attacked immediately upon returning, I thought scrying was impossible in the underdark because of some magical radiation (fzaresness or whatever) and that Dorina wouldn't know of our betrayal.




Scrying is more difficult in the underdark.  Essentially the recipiant gets a +4 bonus to his/her will save to avoid being scried upon under 3.5 (under 3.0, there was -4 penalty to your scry skill check).  You did not notice a scrying sensor, which means that it might have been there and you didn't see it, or Dorina, etc. might have had some other method to find out what was going on.

Also, most of Szith Morcane is immune to Scrying because of Mordenakain's Secure Sanctum spells that have been cast.  The exception is the crypts above, that are not immune to scrying.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> My reason for splitting the group was that I knew that if we appeared with the Morcanes in tow we would be attacked immediately, above the webs, a poor tactical position. I had hoped that the first wave would be able to secure the entrance-platform as soon as the Morcanes came within sight of the (few) defenders and that we would then be able to march together against weak groups of scattered defenders until we would meet and kill Dorina in her inner sanctum. With surprise on our side victory would have been swift and easy. I didn't expect a Wall of Stone across the entrance, or that we would face the full power of the defenders at once with our forces divided...




Zedar, Velasta, and Velina did not expect that their plans would fail either.

Although she was waiting for you, Dorina didn't bring in the wizards from the Inverted Tower or the warriors from the barracks level.  So there is still a reasonable chance of success.  Had you attacked Szith Morcane when you were first introduced to Dorina, you would have been crushed by the full forces of Szith Morcane without a chance of survival.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2004)

If worst comes to first, I'll be the last surviving Millithor.

Now... what do when you're the last one of your house and undead...?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

ouch I think we are in trouble...  

Kilcif shall not be afraid for much longer I believe.  Undead being immune and everything.


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

Vampires are allergic to major circlets of blasting.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> ouch I think we are in trouble...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Vampires are allergic to major circlets of blasting.



Indeed, vampires are easy enough if you can prepare for them... (Kilcif was) but it just seemed like everything was going sour for us...



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> If you choose to do so, you should be able to use the Rushing Waters spell to shove the two Drider vampires and the three drow male vampires into the web filled chasm and down to the underground river where they will be destroyed by running water. The only problem with that plan is that you will also wash away Narcelia, Kilcif, and Quertus with the vampires.



Not to turn you off on what ever you feel the best avenue is but would Kilcif be allowed the chance to grab for something solid or is his fear to compelling?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Maybe my allies will catch themselves...
> 'A' please.



Look in the archive and earlier in this thread...  What makes you think that Kilcif is going to catch himself?   Your comments struck me as rather hysterical though and now my boss is looking at me like I lost my mind...  (Again)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Man, I hope I don't kill off my allies...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Man, I hope I don't kill off my allies...



Is that Kripp, the Kuo-Toa Cleric that worships that "Big ugly thing under the ocean" speaking or you?

If it's Kripp than you might have an issue...   If it's you then I don't see much of an issue...    :shrugs:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is that Kripp, the Kuo-Toa Cleric that worships that "Big ugly thing under the ocean" speaking or you?
> 
> If it's Kripp than you might have an issue...   If it's you then I don't see much of an issue...    :shrugs:




Well, the big boss-thing did tell me to bring him a Lolthite Priestess 'Alive and Unspoiled'. He doesn't want a dead one, or an undead one.
So much for the alliance ,


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Well, the big boss-thing did tell me to bring him a Lolthite Priestess 'Alive and Unspoiled'. He doesn't want a dead one, or an undead one.
> So much for the alliance ,



Who knows maybe she'll land in his lap...


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Well, the big boss-thing did tell me to bring him a Lolthite Priestess 'Alive and Unspoiled'. He doesn't want a dead one, or an undead one.
> So much for the alliance ,




Although it's still subject to change given the current situation, there are still two left to choose from.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 26, 2004)

Vampires are repelled by holy symbols, is the same true of *Un*holy symbols?


----------



## Endur (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes.  If you hold an unholy symbol in front of you and strongly present it, you can repel a vampire.  Probably even works even though Lolth is silent.  

Note that this isn't turning.  And some vampires have more willpower than others. 

If you lack faith in the (un)holy symbol, it will have no effect upon the vampire.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Vampires are repelled by holy symbols, is the same true of *Un*holy symbols?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

endur said:
			
		

> Leonon Morcane hits the surface of the river first, followed by Kilcif, and then Kilcif's huge pack of equipment hits last. The weight of Kilcif's pack of loot drives Leonon and Kilcif to the bottom of the river.




Opps...  Hey at least a killed the vampire...  right?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 27, 2004)

Oddly enough, in 3.5 the stuff in your backpack has nothing to do with your Swim score.  You may still be able to make it out of the water...


----------



## Endur (Jan 27, 2004)

Encumberance penalty is double while swimming.  But I agree that the penalty is much smaller than what the encumberance penalty was in 3.0 (-1 per 5 lbs.).



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, in 3.5 the stuff in your backpack has nothing to do with your Swim score.  You may still be able to make it out of the water...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

True enough but alas I do believe that Kilcif is to scared to do much of anything besides sit upon the bottom of the river and blinking stupidly like he came straight out of a Warner Brother's Loony Toon.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough but alas I do believe that Kilcif is to scared to do much of anything besides sit upon the bottom of the river and blinking stupidly like he came straight out of a Warner Brother's Loony Toon.




Kripp is coming to save Goblin-Big!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp is coming to save Goblin-Big!



Indeed!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif 19: bleeding to death, stabilizes at -7 while pinning a vampire



This is getting more and more amusing I’m killing a vampire while I’m unconscious… 

Wait maybe not is the water gone in my area now?

(boards are up now, but hopefuly not I for long)


----------



## Endur (Jan 27, 2004)

Luck is sort of with Kilcif.  The water level is only 1 inch now in his area and he doesn't have to worry about drowning.

Sadly, he still has to worry about the vampire he is pinning to the ground.  The Vampire isn't dissolving now that the water level is less.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wait maybe not is the water gone in my area now?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Sadly, he still has to worry about the vampire he is pinning to the ground.  The Vampire isn't dissolving now that the water level is less.



Kilcif is at -7 I do believe he does not have the capacity to deal with the vampire...  

Maybe Kripp can turn him or save Goblin-Big in a different way.


----------



## Endur (Jan 28, 2004)

Kripp is all out of rebuke undeads, but I'm sure he has another ace up his sleeve.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe Kripp can turn him or save Goblin-Big in a different way.


----------



## Endur (Jan 28, 2004)

The party appears to have survived yet another encounter with the undead.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 28, 2004)

So what should we do about the rebuked undead?  In <1min the rebuke will wear off.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So what should we do about the rebuked undead?  In <1min the rebuke will wear off.




Send them to their final rest.


----------



## Endur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sending a Quth-Maren to their final rest is relatively easy.  Vampires are less easy.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Send them to their final rest.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The party appears to have survived yet another encounter with the undead.



Didn't we lose Narcelia?  I know she went backstroking down the river without a paddle.


----------



## Endur (Jan 29, 2004)

I said the party survived, didn't mention anything about individuals.  

Matron -- deceased, reanimated.
Torellan -- deceased, will eventually reanimate
Marckarius -- deceased
Narcelia-- went for a long swim, possibly drowned
Kilcif-- Saved by Kripp in the nick of time.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Didn't we lose Narcelia?  I know she went backstroking down the river without a paddle.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I said the party survived, didn't mention anything about individuals.



True enough.

Narcelia-- went for a long swim, possibly drowned

Is that based upon rather or not Seonaid returns?


----------



## Endur (Jan 29, 2004)

No, it is not based upon whether Seonaid returns.  Its based upon the fact that she was washed away in the river and nobody knows what happened to her.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough.
> 
> Narcelia-- went for a long swim, possibly drowned
> 
> Is that based upon rather or not Seonaid returns?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> No, it is not based upon whether Seonaid returns.



Rog. 

I suggest we go and look for her, but my opinion is in the OOC section for a reason...  It hardly matters what Kilcif thinks.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Marckarius -- deceased




Should we _Create Greater Undead_ on Marck?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Should we _Create Greater Undead_ on Marck?




I think we should. A Spectre would probably be best, if he can still use his equipment as an incorporeal (?). Would it be turned incorporeal with him?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 29, 2004)

To be clear, I meant to suggest we do it later.  Casting time for CGU is 1hour.  I'd much rather not give Dorina time to reform.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> To be clear, I meant to suggest we do it later.  Casting time for CGU is 1hour.  I'd much rather not give Dorina time to reform.




Even when cast from a scroll?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 29, 2004)

/me checks SRD.

Weird.  I was convinced that time to use a scroll was the same as the time to cast the spell.  Accd to the SRD it's always a standard action to activate the scroll.

issue2:  CLvl on the scroll isn't high enough for a spectre.  Best we get is a wraith.

issue3:  Due to CLvl, Carcelon has a 20% chance of flubbing the spell.  The matron only has 10%. (she's CLvl 14 right?)


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 29, 2004)

I have 2 scrolls of Create Greater Undead at caster level 18, enough for a spectre.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh.  I didn't know you had any.  I was referring to CL-16 scroll that Carcelon has.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

OoC:Is the Matron loaning me some form of travel device like last time?  Climbing up and down is not my forte, and I recall some sort of dics...? Also, did I use Restoration on Kiclif, as intended. That and just how many charges from my wand did it take to heal him up? Just trying to keep the books straight...


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 30, 2004)

Sure, good idea. You can use Narcelia's carpet, if it wasn't flushed down with her (Narcelia+ Kripp+ Quertus used it to enter the noble level). If the carpet is not there you can use the Matron's drift disc.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Kripp laughs inwardly, knowing that he has just climbed up and out of the River (The Goblin-Big did the climbing, actually...) and now the Drow Matron would have them return. Shrugging at the illogical nature of her mind (made more so by the change to undeath,most likely).....




Illogical? Ki'Willis had no way of communicating with Kripp while he was down in the river the first time. Since Kripp is the only one in the party who can breath and move unhindered in water he is better suited than anyone else to lead the rescue of Narcelia.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sure, good idea. You can use Narcelia's carpet, if it wasn't flushed down with her (Narcelia+ Kripp+ Quertus used it to enter the noble level). If the carpet is not there you can use the Matron's drift disc.
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical? Ki'Willis had no way of communicating with Kripp while he was down in the river the first time. Since Kripp is the only one in the party who can breath and move unhindered in water he is better suited than anyone else to lead the rescue of Narcelia.




(Cartman Voice)Screw You Hippy!

Kripp is just lashing out at you silly mammals in his mind. You are all illogical,
plus, you are female, and while most Kuo-Toa worship the Sea Mother, Kripp's band have a _different_ Lower Down to grovel before.
He's going,Miss Boss-Lady, he's just wishing he didnt have to climb up and down...(he'd rather be eating slugs or something)

Off to sleep...


----------



## Endur (Jan 31, 2004)

The carpet was flushed down the river.

Also, I'm in Orlando (Disney world) so don't expect many posts before Monday evening.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> (Cartman Voice)Screw You Hippy!
> 
> Kripp is just lashing out at you silly mammals in his mind. You are all illogical,
> plus, you are female, and while most Kuo-Toa worship the Sea Mother, Kripp's band have a _different_ Lower Down to grovel before.
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The carpet was flushed down the river.
> 
> Also, I'm in Orlando (Disney world) so don't expect many posts before Monday evening.



Have fun boss.   Get Buzz Lightyear’s autograph for me while your there!


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah, have fun . 

Btw. Do we know wether Marcarius would be able to use his equipment as a Spectre? Since Ghosts are able to use the equipment they were buried with it's theoretically possible that spectres could use the stuff they died with... We need to know this before we can move on, so that we can make the right choice for poor old Marc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2004)

My answer revolves around Ghostwalk and no you don't want to hear it so I'll be quite now.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2004)

Disneyworld? I hear that it's like Disneyland, but fun...

Have a good time!


----------



## Endur (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm not sure what the answer is regarding Spectres and equipment.  If the MM doesn't say, I'll think about it.


----------



## Endur (Feb 4, 2004)

My ruling regarding Spectres and equipment is that your characters do not know the answer to the question.  It might vary by spectre.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what the answer is regarding Spectres and equipment.  If the MM doesn't say, I'll think about it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

I have been invited to play Tierak Morcane, and so I will.  Forgive me if it takes a bit to get fully into the game; it's a lot to catch up on.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2004)

PA welcome to the game.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes, Welcome.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I have been invited to play Tierak Morcane, and so I will.  Forgive me if it takes a bit to get fully into the game; it's a lot to catch up on.




That there is, we've been busy...  

(oh, and welcome to the game)


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcomie to the gang


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2004)

I just realised that I have a humongous AC. And I'm not too shabby on the HP front either. I just might be equal to Kilcif on a battle field.

Once I wake up, that is


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 6, 2004)

You're an ECL 21 fighterish character.  Something would be deeply wrong if you *couldn't* go toe-to-toe to Kilcif.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2004)

No it wouldn't, you're just imagining. How could it be because of my ECL being 7 higher than his?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't, you're just imagining. How could it be because of my ECL being 7 higher than his?



Yeah something like that...    but I'll fight you.  How’s high noon on the surface sound?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait 'till I get my sunscreen.


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

'Real Life' sucks! ... Well ... sometimes at least.

Anyhow, I'm back. I seem to have a lot of catching up to do. 3 threads nowadays?


----------



## Endur (Feb 7, 2004)

The original thread was too long for the board, so it was closed and broken into two.  Then we started a new thread, thread #3.  



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> I seem to have a lot of catching up to do. 3 threads nowadays?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The original thread was too long for the board, so it was closed and broken into two.  Then we started a new thread, thread #3.



Just in case you need a Link.


----------



## Thels (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah, I noticed. Creamsteak's post at the beginning of this forum is helpfull. Time for some reading up...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Leonon smiles at Kilcif. His red eyes grow larger and dominate Kilcif's vision. All Kilcif can see is Leonon's laughing face. Kilcif doesn't even see Marckarius, even when he swings his morning star at Marckarius's back.




*LMAO* I so saw that one coming.  

I figured it would be Dorina and the Matron though...  Which if the Matron doesn't kill him this time might still happen.   At least the Matron can't be too mad at me as I seem to be full of courage this time. 

Anyhow, I apologize for my characters actions yet again.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I apologize for my characters actions yet again.



 Think positively, at least your character is acting, my character is dead stiff


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Think positively, at least your character is acting, my character is dead stiff



True I got to give credit to Kilcif as he did hit him.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 9, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *LMAO* I so saw that one coming.
> 
> I figured it would be Dorina and the Matron though...  Which if the Matron doesn't kill him this time might still happen.   At least the Matron can't be too mad at me as I seem to be full of courage this time.
> 
> Anyhow, I apologize for my characters actions yet again.




I'm really in no position to complain this time, since a character of mine (with a Will save of 30 and SR of 38) just became a raving lunatic in Paxus' game and lost all control over a pivotal combat and role-playing situation.  

Don't worry about Kilcif, the Magic Circle will keep the Domination from working. Then the effect can be dispelled.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Er,guys...why did you all leave after sending the fishy down to look for Narcelia?
Just wondering, since I am loaded for Owlbear as far as tearing it up in cmbat.
A rope ladder would have been at least helpful, so that Kripp could climb back up.

Just a thought from the underdark's greatest new Solo Adventurer...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 9, 2004)

I didn't want to be too dictatorial about the details of how you should accomplish your orders. I thought that would restrict your playing too much and become boring and frustrating. I wanted to leave you with a few options. 


Quertus is still by the entrance, if you yell a little I'm sure he can arrange something. If not I can ask Tierak about what happened to you and rescue you after the fight.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Dariel's just doing his best to follow orders... his last solomission didn't really work out that swell.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Quertus is still by the entrance, if you yell a little I'm sure he can arrange something. If not I can ask Tierak about what happened to you and rescue you after the fight.




I think I'm a bit far down as far as yelling is concerned, the sound of rushing waters and all of that.

Oh, to have invested in a _Rope of Climbing_...


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Endur> I thought you disliked in party fighting? Otherwise, the Bugbear would make the obvious choice, since I could dish out a lot more damage against it than against any of the undead. I wasn't in very good standing with it anyhow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Er,guys...why did you all leave after sending the fishy down to look for Narcelia?



Kilcif wouldn't have left you to be honest...  He would rather have avoided the vampires plus it would have your back for saving him.    The time frame has sort of gone astray cause Endur said we didn't find her before he left for Disneyland/world and then came back in covered it in more detail.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

I do dislike inparty fighting.  I just mentioned the bugbear because he is beating up your former brother the spectre. 



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Endur> I thought you disliked in party fighting? Otherwise, the Bugbear would make the obvious choice, since I could dish out a lot more damage against it than against any of the undead. I wasn't in very good standing with it anyhow.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

I did say in my original post that it would take a while to search the river bottom.  Whether or not the party wants to wait until Dorina regenerates is up to you.  Dorina is more powerful than all the rest of the vampires put together.  You won't have to worry about her spellcasting if you can stake her before she regenerates.


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I do dislike inparty fighting.  I just mentioned the bugbear because he is beating up your former brother the spectre.



 Oh, wait. Didn't I carry several doses of standard drow sleep poison? How long would it take for me to apply them to one of my blades?

I'm kind of assuming that considering the circumstances, a single stab with sleep poison might do (though I doubt he has much of a problem matching the DC).


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Whether or not the party wants to wait until Dorina regenerates is up to you.




I was pretty sure we were specifically *not* waiting for Dorina to recover.


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2004)

One round to apply a dose of sleep poison.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Oh, wait. Didn't I carry several doses of standard drow sleep poison? How long would it take for me to apply them to one of my blades?
> 
> I'm kind of assuming that considering the circumstances, a single stab with sleep poison might do (though I doubt he has much of a problem matching the DC).


----------



## Thels (Feb 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> One round to apply a dose of sleep poison.



 Then that's the plan.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I would rather not go back to the _Boss-Fish_ without the Drow priestess that was requested of me.
Any chance that Quertus can hear me if I yell (although Kripp doesn't exactly know that the Drow is up there)?

I didn't think he was waiting on me specifically...


If not, it's sit around until Midnight for me. Then I will switch spells, involving somthing (Summon Monster) that can fly me out of here, Fiendish Dire Bat most likely).

Next item purchase, _Spider Climbing_ whatever.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok, I've ed up again. Does anyone have any good suggestions about our tactics?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ok, I've ed up again. Does anyone have any good suggestions about our tactics?




Bring along the fish next time?
I can see Invisible Wizards...


'Bloop!'


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Uhm, you said Kilcif returns to normal now that the Matron is present. Does Dariel see signs of that already, or do they become clear when Kilcif gets to act? In the latter case, does Dariel get to act before or after Kilcif?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 10, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> Uhm, you said Kilcif returns to normal now that the Matron is present. Does Dariel see signs of that already, or do they become clear when Kilcif gets to act? In the latter case, does Dariel get to act before or after Kilcif?




You do know that the Matron didn't treat him like a traitor.


----------



## Xael (Feb 10, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Bring along the fish next time?
> I can see Invisible Wizards...
> 
> 
> 'Bloop!'



I could too... Too bad.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You do know that the Matron didn't treat him like a traitor.




The current plan is not to backstab him, but to put him to sleep. Kilcif looks like someone that would survive a single stab of a mundane short sword by someone who has an average strength.

The only thing that worries me is that he also looks like someone able to pass the DC without a problem, and might note the stab as something it was not intended to be.


----------



## Thels (Feb 10, 2004)

Lol, scrap that plan. Kilcif ain't even in sight anymore.

With the 2 nearby characters fighting the invisible spellcaster, would Dariel know his whereabouts (IE, would he be able to attack it with the usual penalties for fighting an invisible character)?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 10, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Ok, I've ed up again. Does anyone have any good suggestions about our tactics?




Can either the Matron or Tierak do anything about the invisible caster?  If so, we should take care of it first.  We can't have it sneaking up behind us again.

Next, we still have to stop Dorina from recovering, but especially now that Kiernan and Leonon have pulled back Dorina's chamber is an ugly ambush waiting to happen.  Unless he's tapped out, I suggest we send the araneas back to the entrance and bring Quertus up for support.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 10, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Can either the Matron or Tierak do anything about the invisible caster?  If so, we should take care of it first.  We can't have it sneaking up behind us again.
> 
> Next, we still have to stop Dorina from recovering, but especially now that Kiernan and Leonon have pulled back Dorina's chamber is an ugly ambush waiting to happen.  Unless he's tapped out, I suggest we send the araneas back to the entrance and bring Quertus up for support.




The Matron has Blind Fighting, but no useful spells for this situation. Ok, we'll send for Quertus. If we're attacked from the outside we can deal with it as a group later. We might as well fight any invaders in the corridors.

Endur; How much time do we have until Dorina recovers? How many charges of Cure Light Wounds have I used since the crypts?


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2004)

You are not sure how long you have until Dorina recovers.  It has been fifteen minutes or so since Dorina was blasted.

Everyone is responsible for keeping track of their own use of their own wands.   



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Endur; How much time do we have until Dorina recovers? How many charges of Cure Light Wounds have I used since the crypts?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 10, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Everyone is responsible for keeping track of their own use of their own wands.




Speaking of which, a couple pages up in the IC thread I noted that Carcelon was healing Dariel and asked how many charges it would require.

Did Dariel get healed?

How many charges did it require?

(In the post I guessed ~5 charges, but I wanted to make sure)


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2004)

5 sounds fine.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, a couple pages up in the IC thread I noted that Carcelon was healing Dariel and asked how many charges it would require.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 10, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> You are not sure how long you have until Dorina recovers.  It has been fifteen minutes or so since Dorina was blasted.
> 
> Everyone is responsible for keeping track of their own use of their own wands.




I've made a habit of writing that the Matron uses as many charges as are required to get the group healed up. Since I don't roll the dies, and in some instances haven't known just how damaged everyone has been I can only approximate how many charges I have used. I can not keep track of it accurately. 
I would guess I've used about 20 charges since the beginning of the campain. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Endur (Feb 10, 2004)

20 charges sounds fine.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I would guess I've used about 20 charges since the beginning of the campain. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Xael (Feb 12, 2004)

Whee, I'm running out of my best offensive spells. This is excactly what happens if you send a wizard to offensive after a rather fighting-heavy trip.

Left: 2 _Magic Missiles_, 1 _Fireball_, 1 _Cone of Cold_, 1 _Melf's Acid Arrow_, 1 _Aganazzar's Scorher_.


----------



## Endur (Feb 12, 2004)

In addition to being low on spells, you are also tired.

Carcelon and Quertus are exhausted.
Dariel and Kilcif are fatigued.




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Whee, I'm running out of my best offensive spells. This is excactly what happens if you send a wizard to offensive after a rather fighting-heavy trip.
> 
> Left: 2 _Magic Missiles_, 1 _Fireball_, 1 _Cone of Cold_, 1 _Melf's Acid Arrow_, 1 _Aganazzar's Scorher_.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 12, 2004)

Did I miss something?  When/how did Carcelon become exhausted?


----------



## Endur (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry, Carcelon is fatigued, not exhausted.  As to why, because its past her bedtime and she's had a long day of undead fighting.

Quertus is exhausted because in addition to the long day of fighting, he also got to spend hours riding and walking through the snow.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Did I miss something?  When/how did Carcelon become exhausted?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 12, 2004)

Fair enough.  I was just confused as to how Carcelon got all the way to exhausted without having been fatigued first. 

Edit:  Drat.  I can't even _Lesser Restoration_ it gone because I already used my PoP-II today...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

I will be gone from Saturday morning until Monday night, at a local game Con, just a heads up.

Er...maybe I should have seen if the Spectre was going for me or just looking for Narcelia.

After Kripp casts the Death Ward, he will swim 20 away from where he is ,as the Move action for that round, if the Spectre follows me, then it's blastin' time.

If I have no time to discern what it's intent is, I'll fry Mackarius.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

You get the impression that it wants to HAUNT you.  It has not yet attempted physical contact.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Er...maybe I should have seen if the Spectre was going for me or just looking for Narcelia.
> 
> After Kripp casts the Death Ward, he will swim 20 away from where he is ,as the Move action for that round, if the Spectre follows me, then it's blastin' time.
> 
> If I have no time to discern what it's intent is, I'll fry Mackarius.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> You get the impression that it wants to HAUNT you.  It has not yet attempted physical contact.




I got no time fer _hauntin'_, bub.
It's Spectre-Fryin'-Time!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 13, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I got no time fer _hauntin'_, bub.
> It's Spectre-Fryin'-Time!




Does Kripp get a proton pack now?  And one of those cool grey jumpsuits?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Ack! I was going to switch to Searing Light/Cure spells after a few blasts, but oh well (shrugs)
Not like the stupid thing could hurt me...Dammit.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

You can switch to searing lights if you want.  Cure spells don't have range, so you wouldn't be able to use cure spells (other than mass cures).



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Ack! I was going to switch to Searing Light/Cure spells after a few blasts, but oh well (shrugs)
> Not like the stupid thing could hurt me...Dammit.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> You can switch to searing lights if you want.  Cure spells don't have range, so you wouldn't be able to use cure spells (other than mass cures).




I was going to blast him twice with the Ring, Searing Light him,blast him once more if he was still up and then let him close, since i have the Death Ward up.
I figure that my Cures will toast him in melee.

I hadn't expected such quick replies from you (which is refreshing, let me tell you).

In the future, Ill post 3 or 4 rounds of spells/actions.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Any chance that those above (if they are up there) might see the ram, it is a visible effect. I'd make a handy rescue beacon...


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

Marckarius wasn't planning to close to touch range, but if you reached out you probably would have been able to nail him with one touch cure.  

He planned to do an Indiana Jones style haunting of you for awhile (i.e. Ark of the Covenant Spooks flying in circles around you).

The drow above definitely saw the special effects.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

I wanted to make that last post in the IC thread before Uriel left town to give him something to think about.  

I'm not going to make any more posts for a couple of days so everyone can have a chance to respond and comment.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Marckarius wasn't planning to close to touch range, but if you reached out you probably would have been able to nail him with one touch cure.
> 
> He planned to do an Indiana Jones style haunting of you for awhile (i.e. Ark of the Covenant Spooks flying in circles around you).




Um, why exactly?

I must admit that I did laugh out lud at your statement that he was gonna 'show me!' with a spooky haunting. I fail to see what he was trying to accomplish with it, though...

I didn't really want to obliterate the Matron's pet Spectre, and if it is apparent that he wasn't trying to rush me and drain my Essence, I'd rather not smoke him.

Wait, I would have gotten the Kill XP, right?

That was a joke...


----------



## Xael (Feb 13, 2004)

Well there sure were lots of posts last night. I was kinda left out of the conversation. Oh well, not that Quertus is ready to show off at his present condition...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Well there sure were lots of posts last night. I was kinda left out of the conversation. Oh well, not that Quertus is ready to show off at his present condition...




Gee...you could have, oh, I dunno, looked down into the chasm and seen a Fish that needs help back up.
Why do I even try with you stupid mammals...

'Bloop!


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 13, 2004)

You were certainly busy last night Endur.  
I'll post IC as soon as I get caught up and digest what happened.


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

OOC: Marckarius the Spectre thought you were deficient in finding Narcelia.  So he thought you needed inspiration to force you to go find Narcelia.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Um, why exactly?
> 
> I must admit that I did laugh out lud at your statement that he was gonna 'show me!' with a spooky haunting. I fail to see what he was trying to accomplish with it, though...


----------



## Endur (Feb 13, 2004)

Anytime we go through a period where someone isn't online to post for a while, please feel free to make a post that is "backdated".  i.e. describes your activities during a time when you didn't make a post.  

There are going to be periods where someone isn't online, or isn't available to make a post, so please don't feel like that if you didn't make a post, that you lost your opportunity.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Well there sure were lots of posts last night. I was kinda left out of the conversation. Oh well, not that Quertus is ready to show off at his present condition...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC: Marckarius the Spectre thought you were deficient in finding Narcelia.  So he thought you needed inspiration to force you to go find Narcelia.




Well, if that was evident, then I wouldn't have smited him so mightily. In fact, if I have nothing to do (as it seems  the case), he can float along as I look some more downriver for her. I can always swim back (I think).


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2004)

Marckarius's intent would not have been evident.  When a screaming phantom descends upon someone, intent is ususally considered hostile.

Marckarius, naturally, didn't think you had the ability to destroy him.  

When he realized that you did have the ability to destroy him and were trying to do so, he wanted to be destroyed and so he opted to not try and change his behavior.  

With regards to going down-river, it descends through a volcanic tube.  You don't think you'll be able to swim back up the tube.  You might be able to use magic to come back up, or find a different route.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Well, if that was evident, then I wouldn't have smited him so mightily. In fact, if I have nothing to do (as it seems  the case), he can float along as I look some more downriver for her. I can always swim back (I think).


----------



## Uriel (Feb 14, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Marckarius's intent would not have been evident.  When a screaming phantom descends upon someone, intent is ususally considered hostile.
> 
> Marckarius, naturally, didn't think you had the ability to destroy him.
> 
> ...





Marckarius went for the _Death By Cop_ suicide route.

Ok, then.
Wel,, I would have preferred (as mentioned before) to use 2 blasts of thr ring, then the searing light,then get in one touch spell, as you mentioned, the CSW.

If that doesnt destroy him, then I would use the Ring further. With that in mind, just let me know how many charges were expended.

For Marckarius:Er, glad Krip could help...'Bloop!


----------



## Xael (Feb 14, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Anytime we go through a period where someone isn't online to post for a while, please feel free to make a post that is "backdated". i.e. describes your activities during a time when you didn't make a post.
> 
> There are going to be periods where someone isn't online, or isn't available to make a post, so please don't feel like that if you didn't make a post, that you lost your opportunity.



Yeah, I know I could, but I just figured that Quertus doesn't have much to back his words with if he starts bragging now. My beloved ûber-mage is rather tired at the moment and has enough sense to value his allies. At least for now. 


Oh, and can _Magic Missiles_ harm the vampire in _Gaseous Form_? Not that I'd kill Chahir yet.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 14, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Oh, and can _Magic Missiles_ harm the vampire in _Gaseous Form_? Not that I'd kill Chahir yet.



Once he's down to 0 hp, he's invulnerable, except to his two-hour time limit.


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2004)

Just in case you are wondering about what comes after Dorina.


----------



## Thels (Feb 14, 2004)

Beholders are cool


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2004)

Xael and I were thinking today, if I put on the Eyes of Doom that Quertus is carrying, do I still keep my own Dominating Gaze (or however it's spelled)?


----------



## Endur (Feb 14, 2004)

Based on Quertus's vast knowledge of the supernatural, the answer is that Torellan might also gain whatever benefit are included in the eyes of the sorceror.

However, Quertus is not sure.  Is Quertus going to ask Icho this question?  Icho has sources of knowledge that Quertus does not have access to.

Icho will suggest, but he is uncertain, that Sarduel's eyes might not function in the body of an undead creature, particularly a regenerative undead such as a vampire.


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

Kilcif has lots of company this time in the "afraid or dominated" department.

It seems like nearly all my NPCs in Szith Morcane have some will save causing power.

Vampires have domination gaze.

Quth-Maren have a fear gaze.

The mysterious gnoll had "fear" as a spell-like ability.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif has lots of company this time in the "afraid or dominated" department.



I've suspected as much. 

Good call upon helping the Matron, I would have thought about taking a swing but missing could have been fatal to him as the Matron would have killed him for sure. 

Edit: oh yeah nice set of mug shots you have their...


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2004)

Especially since, the more accurate your swing on the Black Tiger, the more likely you are to miss the Black Tiger.  



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good call upon helping the Matron, I would have thought about taking a swing but missing could have been fatal to him as the Matron would have killed him for sure.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 16, 2004)

Do you mind having Kilcif _Dominated_, Brother? It seemed like an easy solution to the the problem, since We must be separated when we stake Dorina (lest the vampires heal all the damage we've inflicted on them).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Do you mind having Kilcif _Dominated_, Brother?



It’s original I'll grant you that.     I say go for it and it does solve most of Kilcif’s issues.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It’s original I'll grant you that.     I say go for it and it does solve most of Kilcif’s issues.




It will also allow the Matron to have a telepathic connection with Kilcif, which could prove very useful... In fact I might just use the Cephalometer for that systematically. The tactical advantages would be considerable.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> It will also allow the Matron to have a telepathic connection with Kilcif, which could prove very useful...



He's going to get naged twice now isn't he? 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> In fact I might just use the Cephalometer for that systematically. The tactical advantages would be considerable.



That would be very true. 

I'm curious how much say would I have in my character while he is dominated?


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2004)

Control of your character while under Domination in 3.5.  

The Dominator gives a command to the subject.  The subject then follows the command to the exclusion of all other activities except those necessary for survival (eat, sleep, drink).  i.e. no small talk while dominated.

It takes a move action by the Dominator to change instructions or give a new command.

The Subject can resist the control.  If forced to take an action against its nature, it can make a new saving throw at +2.  Obviously self-destructive orders are not carried out.  

So, you can choose how to implement orders.  Likewise, if an order is against your nature, you get a chance to break free.  You can ignore suicidal orders.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm curious how much say would I have in my character while he is dominated?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

Ouch, it's about as much fun as I thought it would be...   I imagine Kilcif failed the save so it truly matters not and at least now he is productive.  

Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, you are immune to domination as long as you stay within 10 feet of the Matron. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ouch, it's about as much fun as I thought it would be...   I imagine Kilcif failed the save so it truly matters not and at least now he is productive.
> 
> Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Well, you are immune to domination as long as you stay within 10 feet of the Matron.



Hmmmm including hers correct?


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2004)

yes.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmmm including hers correct?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 16, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Control of your character while under Domination in 3.5.
> 
> The Dominator gives a command to the subject.  The subject then follows the command to the exclusion of all other activities except those necessary for survival (eat, sleep, drink).  i.e. no small talk while dominated.
> 
> ...




But I could choose not to give any direct long-term orders, to allow for greater flexibility in my thralls. If I'm not specific enough in my commands, or express them as general wishes instead, Kilcif would still be in control of his faculties and be able to role-play accordingly. He's probably worth more as an intelligent ally than as an unthinking automaton.


----------



## Thels (Feb 16, 2004)

Sounds like a rogue's job is up. Now I only hope Dariel doesn't make a complete fool out of himself, since he kind of neglected those directions lately, having only +14 in open locks, not to mention search/disable device


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2004)

Search DC/Disable Device DC were 31 each.



			
				Thels said:
			
		

> Sounds like a rogue's job is up. Now I only hope Dariel doesn't make a complete fool out of himself, since he kind of neglected those directions lately, having only +14 in open locks, not to mention search/disable device


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2004)

As for marching order Kilcif should be close to the Matron and those two should probably be close to the front.


----------



## Thels (Feb 16, 2004)

Ack! Well, I was relying on the Patron for this kind of stuff mainly. Oh well. Can't be good at everything.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 16, 2004)

Shouldn't we put a sneaky scout in front of the Matron and Kilcif?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 17, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Shouldn't we put a sneaky scout in front of the Matron and Kilcif?




Not in front, I would hate to lose any more people so soon and sending them alone against two vampires would probably be fatal for them. The scouts can stay next to and behind the Matron; She's resilient enough to survive a couple of rpunds against them since she's immune to their draining attacks.


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

I sent the Matron in first and everyone else behind her.  

The Matron all alone could not survive a couple of rounds against Kiernan and Leonon.  She remembers enough about their fighting skills from Alisannara's memories to realize that they were very dangerous before they became vampires.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Not in front, I would hate to lose any more people so soon and sending them alone against two vampires would probably be fatal for them. The scouts can stay next to and behind the Matron; She's resilient enough to survive a couple of rpunds against them since she's immune to their draining attacks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I sent the Matron in first and everyone else behind her.



Kilcif should probably be second.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

Is rebuking still an option for Lolth's priestesses, or is that gone with spellcasting?


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

Rebuking does not recharge.  The priestesses who were from Menzoberanzan (Carcelon, etc.) still had a handful of spells and rebukes left when the campaign started.  I'm not sure if Carcelon or the Matron have any rebukes left now.  One or both of them are out of rebukes.

Tierak was caught up in a much more dangerous situation against the forces of House T'sarran and used all her spells and rebukes.  The rebukes kept her alive.  So, Tierak doesn't have any rebukes left.  



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Is rebuking still an option for Lolth's priestesses, or is that gone with spellcasting?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if Carcelon or the Matron have any rebukes left now.  One or both of them are out of rebukes.



If my memory serves me correctly* I believe the only rebuke/turning was  done against the Grim Reaper on the shadow path but I do not remember who did it.  I would guess it was Carcelon though.

* I’m lucky if I can remember what day it is…


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

The Matron rebuked the Grim Reaper.

There was also various rebukes done against Skeletons in the Dodrien Crypts.  

There were also some rebukes used against vampires and quth-maren when Kilcif went for a swim.


----------



## Thels (Feb 17, 2004)

Next time we're crawling through something like we just did, I'm gonna summon something (Probably wolf, maybe Dire Rat) a little into the room when possible, hopefully causing a bit of distraction.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 17, 2004)

I think the Matron has used 2 rebukes before now. Once against the reaper and once in the fight at the entrance to the noble level. Kripp was the only one who rebuked the skeletons in the crypts.

Btw, Leonon and Kiernan do not fight like a CR 10. Their true CR is much closer to their ECL (16). They couldn't be played more effectively as player characters. It seems to be the case in general, when one has an intelligent and ruthless DM, that CR should equal ECL (or vice versa).


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

How often do you get the chance to see a pair of vampires fully utilize their combat reflexes feat by taking ALL of their AOO's in one round?

I'll keep your comments in mind.  Look on the bright side, the party level is also somewhere around 16.

And, I havn't used all of their abilities yet.  They havn't started doing whirlwind attacks on your characters, or summoning the Children of the Night.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Btw, Leonon and Kiernan do not fight like a CR 10. Their true CR is much closer to their ECL (16). They couldn't be played more effectively as player characters. It seems to be the case in general, when one has an intelligent and ruthless DM, that CR should equal ECL (or vice versa).


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if Carcelon or the Matron have any rebukes left now.  One or both of them are out of rebukes.




Given that they don't come back, Carcelon has only used one rebuke so far (when she was grappled while Kilcif was swimming).  She should still have one left


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

That sounds right for Carcelon having one left and the Matron having at least one left.

Tierak still has four of her command/rebukes left from the Spider Domain.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Tierak still has four of her command/rebukes left from the Spider Domain.




That's something, at any rate.  Now if I can just get them to turn into driders . . .


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

Kripp washed the vampiric driders away.  But you might run into some Driders in Maerimydra. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> That's something, at any rate.  Now if I can just get them to turn into driders . . .


----------



## Thels (Feb 17, 2004)

Mmh, the reason that ECL is higher than CR, is because when fighting creatures, the combat usually ends sooner or later, and creatures have had some time to use their abilities before they died.

Say a creature has an ability to cast fireball at will. In combat with a normal party, the wizard of the party would be able to toss around several fireballs as well, and the creature would be able to cast, say, 3 fireballs before it dies. That doesn't make him more dangerous than a wizard that's able to cast 3 fireballs per day.

However, ending up in the hands of a PC, fireball at will is a very powerfull ability, being able to toss it over and over again, making it's ECL a lot higher than it's CR.

Just an example...


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2004)

Also, with regards to exp, I'm not the type of GM that says, you kill a monster, you get exp; the monster gets away, you get no exp.  

I have no problems with handing out exp for the same monster on multiple encounters.

The party received exp for Grivak the Goblin on several occassions.  And also for Kiernan and Leonon the Drow Vampires.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2004)

Good call I was about to pull out that vat of green stuff in my next post.  You must be reading my mind. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> ]Does anybody have a stake in their inventory list?




I have to javelins of lighting that Kilcif could probably jam through a vampire and maybe a few weapons with wooden handles that could make simple stake if broken.

But I don’t have any official stakes…  I guess I forgot to have Kilcif make some when I was in the slave quarters.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2004)

I should have thought of this earlier, but now works just as well. Leonon and Kiernan Morcane were probably vampirised by Dorina. We know of no other vampire of her rank amongst Irae's forces. Dorina turned them into vampires, and that is the only reason they serve her. But when the master vampire is slain its slaves are given back their freedom. Leonon and Kiernan _Morcane_ could become Ki'Willis/Alisannara's willing and grateful subjects, if we don't kill them first. Of course, staking them is an excellent idea, as long as we don't destroy their bodies afterwards.

And Ki'Willis has nothing stake-like.


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

You are 100% certain that Dorina bit Leonon and Kiernan.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> You are 100% certain that Dorina bit Leonon and Kiernan.




 Excellent. I just hope they won't suddenly turn all suicidal once they are liberated.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Excellent. I just hope they won't suddenly turn all suicidal once they are liberated.




By "suicidal," do you mean "Trying to destroy Matron Millithor and all of her supporters in a blind rage?"  If so, then I fervently share your hope.

Incidentally, what's going to happen with the revenant thing when you've gotten your revenge?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Incidentally, what's going to happen with the revenant thing when you've gotten your revenge?




I don't really know. Maybe she'll find some other purpose (as the new proxy of Kiaransalee ), but she'll probably just evaporate.


----------



## Endur (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't think Kiernan will be suicidal.  Leonon might be homocidal.  

For what's it worth, though, you never thought Marckarius would be suicidal either.  Serious, over-dramatic, angst-filled, but not suicidal.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Excellent. I just hope they won't suddenly turn all suicidal once they are liberated.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur, how long (in Kripp's opinion) would it take to swim down to the lake of Shadows and walk back up to where the other PCs are?
How long until Midnight, when I can change spells, and are thus able to get out of the River?

Thanks


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

How long (in Kripp's opinion) would it take to swim down to the lake of Shadows and walk back up to where the other PCs are?  Couple of weeks, not counting magical movement.

How long until Midnight, when I can change spells, and are thus able to get out of the River?  Its around 1pm, you think.  Maybe a little bit later.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

Why was this...



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kilcif shows no outward reaction, _Yes, you can protect *it* as I would rather live._
> 
> If the matron looks to him for advice he will only shrug his shoulders,  “Why not it took him a lot of trouble to fit in here?”





My characters thoughts acted upon by the Matron? 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> She gives Kilcif a disgusted look. _Your true nature is shown once again, Goblin. Coward._
> "Leave then, Kilcif, but give Zieggrek one of your weapons that can be used for a stake. And send Quertus back here. Dariel, stay and let Quertus consult you about the trap."




BTW



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Zieggrek gives a bloodthirsty smile. "Yes, Matron." He reaches for the weapon Kilcif is holding out and turns toward the coffin, but pauses as Carcelon speaks, waiting for Matron Alisannara's orders.




No weapon was offered.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

Kilcif thinks the Matron read his mind (literally). 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My characters thoughts acted upon by the Matron?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif thinks the Matron read his mind (literally).



Is this the out of character reason too?

Just curious Is Kilcif under my control?


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

As soon as Kilcif leaves the 10' radius of the Matron, the domination effects kick in.  Kilcif has two domination spells going on him, and they have a duration of ten days each.

One domination was from Leonon, the last order received was "Destroy Marckarius".  Now since you have heard that he was already destroyed, you don't have to go searching for him.  But the order is still there in the back of your mind.

The other domination effect was what the Matron created with the Mindflayer device.  The Matron verbally told you to follow Kiernan.  So until you hear otherwise from her, that is her order to Kilcif.

With regards to the mind-reading, that is a combination of the Matron's very high sense motive skill (over +20) and her telepathic connection to Kilcif and she also had the ability to read your thoughts directly when she put the mindflayer device on you earlier.




			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is this the out of character reason too?
> 
> Just curious Is Kilcif under my control?


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

OOC: Remember, the Matron is Chaotic Evil, extremely arrogant, has invaded Kilcif's mind, and has implied that she is considering transforming Kilcif into an undead servant.  Kilcif has every reason to resent and hate her controlling ways.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur just got your email, which explains everything so thanks it all makes sense now. 

(Actually your above posts helped also.   ) I’ve been typing slowly all day it seems.


----------



## Xael (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur: What is the coffin made of? Wood, stone, or something else?

And would casting _Wall of Fire_ at the coffin (thus burning it and Dorina) launch the trap or just burn it with the coffin. And how far can one cast line of sight spells at the coffin (ie. do I have to be in the room or can I see the coffin from the hallway)?

It would be nice to know before I make IC comments.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

The coffin is made of stone.  The lid has a copper cover (but the actual lid is stone).



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Endur: What is the coffin made of? Wood, stone, or something else?
> 
> And would casting _Wall of Fire_ at the coffin (thus burning it and Dorina) launch the trap or just burn it with the coffin. And how far can one cast line of sight spells at the coffin (ie. do I have to be in the room or can I see the coffin from the hallway)?
> 
> It would be nice to know before I make IC comments.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

The coffin is made of stone.  The lid has a copper cover (but the actual lid is stone).

Casting wall of fire at the stone sepulcher would probably cause the stone to take some damage.  Depending on hot the fire is, you might melt the copper and actually penetrate the stone.

If you are sticking your head into the room, you'll be able to see your target.\

The Wall of Fire would most likely set off the trap, but it depends on what triggers Dorina used in creating the Greater Glyph of Warding.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> How long (in Kripp's opinion) would it take to swim down to the lake of Shadows and walk back up to where the other PCs are?  Couple of weeks, not counting magical movement.
> 
> How long until Midnight, when I can change spells, and are thus able to get out of the River?  Its around 1pm, you think.  Maybe a little bit later.




Coupe of weeks? Er...looks like it's wait around until midnight for the Kuo-Toa.
Well, it should be about 2 weeks of RL (maybe faster with this game, not sure) time before I am able to get some spells that will allow me to exit the River. I'll keep watching the thread, but I am going to stop my 'Bloop! posts. One can only post about spearing passing fish so many times.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why was this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He turns towards the coffin not really wanting to look at her battered face anymore, “Are you sure this is the wisest course of action?  After wresting with the other vampires I’m not in my prime anymore.”




Your characters words acted upon by the Matron.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Coupe of weeks? Er...looks like it's wait around until midnight for the Kuo-Toa.
> Well, it should be about 2 weeks of RL (maybe faster with this game, not sure) time before I am able to get some spells that will allow me to exit the River. I'll keep watching the thread, but I am going to stop my 'Bloop! posts. One can only post about spearing passing fish so many times.




I'll send someone for you (and Narcelia ) once Dorina has been staked.


----------



## Xael (Feb 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ...Otherwise Quertus could cast Evards Tentacles into the room...



Cast already... 



> ...if Quertus cast some spells of mass-destruction...



Uhh... _Cone of Cold_? Then I've got _Magic Missile_ or two. 

I'd suggest: _Cone of Cold_ to soften up followed by _Wall of Fire_.

...though on a second thought I wouldn't like the amount of steam that could produce. Endur is mean enough to make up something nasty of that.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> I'd suggest: _Cone of Cold_ to soften up followed by _Wall of Fire_.
> 
> ...though on a second thought I wouldn't like the amount of steam that could produce. Endur is mean enough to make up something nasty of that.




Or there might be a small fortune of fragile magical items in the coffin... Perhaps it would be better if one of us simply opened the coffin and took the Blade Barrier like a man. The Matron might be well suited for that. She has higher SR than the others, her HPs are not too low and she has Fast Healing so it wouldn't drain our resources. It would be very out of character for her to sacrifice herself like that, though. And if she died the campain would become a lot more difficult for the remaining characters.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

Actually, your exit from the river is likely to occur in less than 3 RL days.  Possibly even sooner, depending on what happens with Dorina's stone sepulcher.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Well, it should be about 2 weeks of RL (maybe faster with this game, not sure) time before I am able to get some spells that will allow me to exit the River.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 19, 2004)

Don't worry, we'll come get you soon.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

Not necessarily more difficult, but definitely different.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> And if she died the campain would become a lot more difficult for the remaining characters.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Not necessarily more difficult, but definitely different.




Heh, it might even be easier with a more intelligent leader.
 Regardless of the merits of Pyrex and/or Paxus, though, they would have some initial difficulties establishing a new working order for the two families. It will be interesting to see what they get up to once Ki'Willis has expired.

---

btw, people, I feel I have to ask this again. Is Ki'Willis being too authoritative? Am I ruining your enjoyment of the game?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> btw, people, I feel I have to ask this again. Is Ki'Willis being too authoritative? Am I ruining your enjoyment of the game?



I would say your playing her perfectly.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

I should point out that the all-seeing, all-knowing GM is constantly surprised by the imaginative actions the PCs take.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would say your playing her perfectly.




 Thanks. She's a bitch, but I'm not and wether or not it's in character for her I can mellow her down a little to give you guys more freedom. If that is what you want.


----------



## Thels (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm fine the way things are right now.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I should point out that the all-seeing, all-knowing GM is constantly surprised by the imaginative actions the PCs take.




Yes, Torellan turning himself into a vampire was a really good idea, and Kripp using Rushing waters to flush the vampires into the river turned the tide in that battle. The possibility that Kilcif could use his slime to kill Kiernan was something I never would have thought of... And a bunch of other stuff I'll probably remember in a minute


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 19, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I should point out that the all-seeing, all-knowing GM is constantly surprised by the imaginative actions the PCs take.




Doesn't seem to keep you from doing an impressive job of staying a step ahead of us.   

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 19, 2004)

edit: Never mind   .
--

About the coffin. Should I risk killing another of my allies (or myself) to a possibly metamagicked Blade Barrier, or should I risk destroying a possible fortune in magical items? I could try to dispell it, but the caster level on my disc is almost certainly the lowest possible. And failing to dispell the glyph could trigger it. I need a line of sight to target the spell, and for that I have to be in the chamber. ... 
---

Endur, if you have read trough my ramblings this far, how high is the ceiling of the treasure-chamber? Is there enough room that someone could fly over the (probably horizontal) area of effect of the blade barrier (assuming it's cast about half a foot over the floor)?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 19, 2004)

Not that you haven't been doing a great job as the Matron (you have), but I was referring to _Endur_ staying ahead of us.


----------



## Endur (Feb 19, 2004)

ceiling is six feet in height.

Depends on how the blade barrier is going to be summoned into existance.  It could fill the entire treasure chamber, including reaching the ceiling.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Endur, if you have read trough my ramblings this far, how high is the ceiling of the treasure-chamber? Is there enough room that someone could fly over the (probably horizontal) area of effect of the blade barrier (assuming it's cast about half a foot over the floor)?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ceiling is six feet in height.
> 
> Depends on how the blade barrier is going to be summoned into existance.  It could fill the entire treasure chamber, including reaching the ceiling.







			
				SRD3 said:
			
		

> Blade Barrier
> Evocation [Force]
> Level: Clr 6, Good 6, War 6
> Components: V, S
> ...





The Blade Barrier is not what it was...
 The description doesn't say how wide the wall is, what's your call?


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a feeling that Blade Barrier is not intended to have a width anymore, really.  Similar to a wall of force, except you can move through it, but you take damage doing so.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Blade Barrier is not what it was...
> The description doesn't say how wide the wall is, what's your call?


----------



## Xael (Feb 20, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> About the coffin. Should I risk killing another of my allies (or myself) to a possibly metamagicked Blade Barrier, or should I risk destroying a possible fortune in magical items?



Oh, screw it. Just toss a rock on the coffin and see what happens. If that triggers the trap, then we'll just destroy the coffin. The duration is 1 min/level. I bet we've got at least that long left before Dorina awakens. And we can always get magical loot elsewhere. 

Unless of course, it is _Extended Blade Barrier_ with a caster level of 20...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Oh, screw it. Just toss a rock on the coffin and see what happens. The duration is 1 min/level. I bet we've got at least that left before Dorina awakens. And we can always get magical loot elsewhere.
> 
> Unless of course, it is _Extended Blade Barrier_ with a caster level of 20...




In which case Dorina will have to keep her head down for 10 minutes while we lob firepower into the room and buff.


----------



## Xael (Feb 20, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> In which case Dorina will have to keep her head down for 10 minutes while we lob firepower into the room and buff.



Something like that. We could just wait outside the room with the bebiliths and laugh to her futile attemps to kill us all. We've got a "slight" advantage in numbers. Screw the fact that she is a vampire.

But then, she has spells...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 20, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Something like that. We could just wait outside the room with the bebiliths and laugh to her futile attemps to kill us all. We've got a "slight" advantage in numbers. Screw the fact that she is a vampire.
> 
> But then, she has spells...




But if the Blade Barrier is still up when she reforms, she'll be unable to move into line of sight without getting shredded.


----------



## Xael (Feb 20, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> But if the Blade Barrier is still up when she reforms, she'll be unable to move into line of sight without getting shredded.



Unless she slips through with _Gasous Form_ somehow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 20, 2004)

I hope my solution will work... Even though there are probably other traps on the coffin Ki'Willis should be able to survive them if she's not hit by the Blade Barrier, and I really doubt Dorina would have it appear on top of her coffin.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 20, 2004)

Can't you just destroy the coffin and get over it? There's somebody waiting to get playing again


----------



## Xael (Feb 20, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Can't you just destroy the coffin and get over it? There's somebody waiting to get playing again



Hush, or Quertus might destroy some other coffin.  

Nah, we already triggered the trap, so we're at least halfway through, right?


----------



## Endur (Feb 20, 2004)

Gaseous Form won't save someone moving through a Blade Barrier.  But it might make it easier for them to move around the Blade Barrier.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Unless she slips through with _Gasous Form_ somehow.


----------



## Xael (Feb 22, 2004)

Can Quertus move his Adamantine Longsword to matron? He could try either to toss it by the ground or move it by _Mage Hand_.

If that doesn't cut that coffin, then nothing will.


----------



## Endur (Feb 22, 2004)

Quertus thinks he has a 50-50 chance to toss his longsword through and not have the bladebarrier hit it.  If the longsword gets struck by a blade (i.e. the sword failed its reflex save), Quertus thinks the sword would probably be destroyed.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 23, 2004)

How long do we have until Dorina has restored herself?


----------



## Endur (Feb 23, 2004)

You are not sure how much time you have..  

Its possible that she may restore herself before the Blade Barrier expires.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> How long do we have until Dorina has restored herself?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 23, 2004)

What's up with the coffin? 
She has a +2 Heavy Mace (the Rod of the Viper), which does 1d8+2 damage and a str of 14, which adds +3 to damage (two handed weapon), she should be doing 6-13 damage per attack and she has 2 attacks per round. Stone has a hardness of 8, and copper is a soft metal (and the layer is pretty thin, I imagine).


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 23, 2004)

You should be dealing an average of 1.875 hp/atk to the sarcophagus assuming a hardness of 8.  With two attacks per round it should take you 8 rounds per inch to beat your way through it.

I'd say either the stone is harder than normal (which would slow you down a lot) or you're actually making progress but the stone is thicker than expected.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 23, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> What's up with the coffin?




Well I know it's probably not as sophisticated as today’s coffin's but I imagine it being the resting place of a vampire that it is probably close.

Today’s coffins have many layers of different composites so what you see on the outside might not be the material you see on the inside.  (I could go on as why but it’s not really the point.)

Plus I image their is magical protection involved. 

today's moral is be nice to your bugbear as you might need him no matter how much you loathe him.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> today's moral is be nice to your bugbear as you might need him no matter how much you loathe him.




And I'm hardly in any position to complain about the stench anymore, am I? 

But really, I couldn't have done this any other way. I couldn't have left more people with me, or they would have been shredded. I couldn't have placed Dariel of the Dregoloth in my place, or I would have risked their lives and looked like a coward. The lock would have been unpickable and the Half-Fiend would have broken a nail... If I would have opted to let Quertus nuke the coffin we would still have an undispellable blade barrier in place protecting Dorina. At least with someone on the inside there might be some hope? All my options were bad choices, I just hope the one I picked wasn't the worst of them all.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

The hardness is higher than 8.

Matron Ki'Willis will eventually get through (Hardness 10, Hit Points 90); it will just take six or so minutes of constantly swinging your rod.  

Be thankful for undead endurance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> And I'm hardly in any position to complain about the stench anymore, am I?




No you cannot...  Now Kilcif can and he no longer has any sweet found dreams of you only nightmares. 

Anyhow, for the record I still believe that Bugbear bathe as often as the other races.  I’ve read nothing that says this and when your race preferred tactic is ambush you wouldn’t do anything that could bring this tactic to ruin and having your prey smell you would do just that.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

Bugbears also have blow-dryers and curlers for their fur.  

Seriously, the issue isn't bathing.  Drow use a large number of incenses and perfumes.

Bugbears don't use incense and perfumes.  

Hence Bugbears must be anti-bathing barbarians.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

Endur that's a very good point their and my decision stands I would rather be a hairy 7 foot tall monstrosity than a half man that prances around while wearing perfume.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

Chapter 1 of the WOTC module "City of the Spider Queen" has been finished.

There are four chapters in this module.  In terms of length, from longest to shortest, the longest chapter is chapter 4, followed by chapter 1, chapter 2, and chapter 3.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 24, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Chapter 1 of the WOTC module "City of the Spider Queen" has been finished.




Whew! We did it . Dorina is dead, and if the plan I'm outlining now works we will soon be a lot closer to destroying Irae...

Well played, everybody.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 24, 2004)

Chapter 1?  CHAPTER 1?!?!?  WE'RE ONLY A QUARTER OF THE WAY DONE!?!?!?!?

Well, at least we're not going to run out of material for the campaign any time soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, at least we're not going to run out of material for the campaign any time soon.



Knowing the group theirs a god chance we will get distracted yet again and it will be a long time before we get back on track. 

I’m curious as to how the Matron was able to survive the burn out of her fulfilling her revenge.  Though I'm really glad that Serpenteye still has a character.


----------



## Endur (Feb 24, 2004)

The Matron's revenge is against Irae T'sarran, not Dorina T'sarran.  (hint --Irae is in chapter 4 on the very last page in the very last room).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’m curious as to how the Matron was able to survive the burn out of her fulfilling her revenge.  Though I'm really glad that Serpenteye still has a character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhh yes of course, I'm an idiot.   At least with all the stupid questions I've asked you don't have to worry about me having read the book.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 24, 2004)

While I'm glad, Tierak is horribly disappointed.  The Matron's sudden disappearance would have been so _convenient_.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not so bad.  Tierak still has good reasons to see Irae taken down and we do need the Matron to accomplish that.  Once we've done so, it seems fairly likely that Tierak will re-inherit the title of Matron Morcane and Carcelon will inherit the title of Matron Millithor.  (not that there's all that much left of our respective houses to be Matron of)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 25, 2004)

Endur, you mentioned that 'days have passed'.

If so, is there a chance for me to make a Wand for the Matron?
I was thinking a Cure Wand of some sort, although I'd need to know that I had excess XP etc...

As well, as there any _living_ Lolthite Clerics left? I really can't move on to the next section of the game, especially if it entails a location change, without bringing a Cleric as _He Who Swims In Darkness_ ordered.

Who knows, he may even want to impart infor from Lolth, seeing as they are neighbors and all...


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, you can make a wand if you wish.  Depending on how many days you want to spend of course.

Living clerics of Lolth: Carcelon and Tierak (and maybe Narcelia)


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

*Level Up!*

Level up!

Everyone should now be ECL 15, with the exception of the Matron and Torellan who have a different ECLs from their templates.

Torellan is a level 11 Drow Vampire.
Matron Ki'Willis is a level 13 Drow Revenant.

Torellan has risen from the grave and is now playable.


----------



## Xael (Feb 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Level up!



YEEEEESSSS!!!!!! 7th levels spells! _Mordenkainen's Magnificient Mansion_! _Greater Teleport_! Yeah!

Btw, I assume that Quertus has had a chance to do some scroll-writing. And if it's possible, he'll also let Icho to scribe some spells into his spellbook.

Scribing importance:

Quertus: _Contingency, Dominate Person,_ _Detect Scrying, Transmute Rock To Mud._

Icho: _Rary's Telepathic Bond, Slow, Phantom Steed, Scorching Ray._


And, also if possible, Quertus would very much like to make some spells permanent on himself at last:

_Arcane Sight, See Invisibility, Read Magic_. 



And of course, Quertus will proceed to Identify everything.

We have (at least): _Sword of The Dales, _Ring (faint Abjuration), Ring (faint Transmutation), the rapier Kilchif found. And I suppose we found somehting else too.


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

The answer is , yes, Quertus, has sufficient time to scribe everything on his list and to cast the permanent spells on himself.

The Sword of the Dales is an interesting magic item.  

Sword of the Dales +3 steel long sword
Glows bluish
Water breathing 1/day
Knock on chains and manacles within 30’, command word “merrydale”

The Sword also qualifies as a Lich's phylactery (fully enchanted and ready to be possessed), but no soul is in the phylactery.


----------



## Xael (Feb 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Sword also qualifies as a Lich's phylactery (fully enchanted and ready to be possessed), but no soul is in the phylactery.



What!?! One Lich-wannabe here! Just tell me what Quertus needs to do. 

But just why the hell was Randal Morn carrying that? Are you sure this isn't just one of your rat-bastard DM traps? 

And crap, transforming into undead drained a level, didn't it? Bah, next level then...


----------



## Xael (Feb 25, 2004)

Quertus updated, added a list of permanent spells and spells cast every morning (important, please notice Endur). Didn't hoard _The Sword Of The Dales_ yet, if somebody *really* wants it. And if Icho is now Quertus' actual familiar, I should be able to _Scry_ at him. Hmm... And Quertus' eyes now glow blue! 

And Quertus is very attracted to Matron's belt. *puppy-eye-look* "Can I keep it, pleeease?"  

Now I'm just waiting to know what the items we "confiscated" actually do.



And what's with the wuss dragon in the Rogue's Gallery thread?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 25, 2004)

Also, over the next few days, who still needs to be cured of level drains, stat drains, curses, etc?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Malacarth
> The Jaws of Doom




Not an easy battle, if it comes to that. If we know it's coming we could use our vampires to harry him and drain him in hit and run attacks, until he's reduced all of them to a coffin-bound state. Then it may be time to follow up with our main forces, or retreat and hope to weaken him further later.

Refresh my memory if you will. Duneth was killed by Irae Tsarran. He was the Archmage of Maerimidrya and led the rebellion against the Lolthites in the city, right? Was he allied to Kurgoth, or are the two of them enemies?

--

Until further notice Quertus might as well keep the belt, since the Matron has no use for it, the resale value would be horrible and Quertus needs the HPs. The Matron might want a favour or two in return, though. A Limited Wish to resore her appearance for one. 

The Matron makes a claim to any liquid wealth found (which was not much), but leaves the rest of you to divide the magical treasure amongst yourselves. She's quite happy, in a morose kind of way, to have Szith Morcane back in her ownership. 
--

What's your oppinions of using Torellan, and possibly Kiernan and Laernan, to create a small legion of vampiric soldiers from the best remaining SM-guards to be used as reusable cannon fodder in our campain in Maerimidrya? It's risky giving them that much power, but the benefits might outweigh the risks. of course, it depends on how loyal we believe they are going to be. We shall have to interfiew them first.

Btw; Reactivating L and K is the next thing on the Matron's shedule after the interrogation of the apprentice (which I assume is being performed on the day after our victory).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 25, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Also, over the next few days, who still needs to be cured of level drains, stat drains, curses, etc?



Kilcif has a nice big fat curse on him. (-6 to CON)

He also has a huge bag of items that need to be identified.  (He nearly drowned for them their better be something good.)


----------



## Xael (Feb 25, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Until further notice Quertus might as well keep the belt, since the Matron has no use for it, the resale value would be horrible and Quertus needs the HPs. The Matron might want a favour or two in return, though. A Limited Wish to resore her appearance for one.



No problem. Except that Quertus doesn't have _Limited Wish_ yet, as I planned to take it next level. Quertus should be able to go on a speed-shopping trip now though, as he just accuired _Greater Teleport_.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He also has a huge bag of items that need to be identified. (He nearly drowned for them their better be something good.)



Well, Quertus has _Analyze Dweomer_, so he'll be happy to assist in the identification. He might want to claim some of the items though, if he spots something useful.  



Endur: 

Does Quertus know about the difference in difficulty of using _Teleport_ and _Greater Teleport_ (I've got the book, haven't really read but the start though)? I mean, he's got 105% chance to use _Greater Teleport_ now. Hell, he could go and scout Maerimyda if he was crazy enough.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 25, 2004)

Not that there's a lot of change, but Carcelon has been updated in the RG.


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

And, how are you trying to find out the answer to this question.  Knowledge Arcana?  Legend Lore?  Asking Icho the All-Knowing?



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> But just why the hell was Randal Morn carrying that? Are you sure this isn't just one of your rat-bastard DM traps?


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

Quertus knows that Greater Teleport is the effective mode of transportation across long distances in the underdark.


----------



## Endur (Feb 25, 2004)

Dunneth summoned Kurgoth and other fiends through a gate.  That was the signal to begin the revolt in Maerimydra.  Simultaneously, slaves revolted, Driders attacked, and Irae T'sarran moved her forces into Maerimydra castle.

Then, appearently (you don't know) Irae, Kurgoth, and Duneth had a disagreement as to who was in charge.  Irae killed Duneth.  Duneth has been transformed him into a ghostly creature of some sort.

Currently, Kurgoth holds the city, except for Maerimydra Castle and possibly one or two other noble houses that are under siege.

The Black Dragon is one of two Dragons that Matron Alisanarra, Tierak, and Zieggrek know about.

The other Dragon you know about is a Shadow Dragon that Dunneth rode during the revolt.  The Shadow Dragon's lair is on your way to Maerimydra (after the lake of Shadows).


----------



## Xael (Feb 25, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> And, how are you trying to find out the answer to this question. Knowledge Arcana? Legend Lore? Asking Icho the All-Knowing?



Well, err... Crap. Anybody have _Speak With Dead_?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 25, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Well, Quertus has _Analyze Dweomer_, so he'll be happy to assist in the identification. He might want to claim some of the items though, if he spots something useful.



That would probably anger him greatly and he would probably ask Kripp for help with the curse and the items...  He doesn't much trust Drow anyhow so your opinions really matter not to him.


----------



## Xael (Feb 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That would probably anger him greatly and he would probably ask Kripp for help with the curse and the items... He doesn't much trust Drow anyhow so your opinions really matter not to him.



I doubt that Kripp is going to be much help with the items. Quertus is working on identifying the other items also, and wasn't most of (=all) your loot weapons and armor anyhow?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 25, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> I doubt that Kripp is going to be much help with the items. Quertus is working on identifying the other items also, and wasn't most of (=all) your loot weapons and armor anyhow?



Yes I do believe that they are but he still has no desire to trust you.   You do after all have brothers and sister(s) who could make use of said items.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

All of Quertus's brothers and sisters are presumed to be dead (his brother is Eilos the Lich).



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes I do believe that they are but he still has no desire to trust you.   You do after all have brothers and sister(s) who could make use of said items.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> All of Quertus's brothers and sisters are presumed to be dead (his brother is Eilos the Lich).



Their still allot of members to this House and that's really what I was trying to say.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The results of Dalamar's initial test are depressing, but inconclusive.  Much angst ensues.




TMI!!!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2004)

If we are going to pass the lake of Shadows on the way somewhere else, then Kripp can resolve his missin at that point. I guess he'll just have to keep any Lolthite Priestessess alive until they can meet with HWSID.

Endur: Are we allowed to use stuff from the Unearthed Arcana? I got it on release day and was just wondering ina geenral sort of way.
Pity I have already designed Kripp up to this point without, a Bloodline would be intersting.
Man, how come there isn't a Paragon Kuo-Toa!! Mammalian bias, I claim!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Hard to get a sense motive through a full-faced Helm




It’s more of an unattempted one...  You did risk you life to save him so he figures you’re can be more trusted than the drow who would have pushed him off the edge for 3 copper pieces.

Don't forget about my curse fish brains.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

I have not picked up Unearthed Arcana yet.  I'll let you know about it.  Feel free to ask if you see something you really want.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Indeed on the UA stuff lots of great goldmines in there.   To bad that most of them need to be worked in from the beginning.  I sort of like the idea of lowering an ECL after as a character levels though.  What’s worth an ECL at one point in their career might not be work an ECL at a later point.  Drow in their SR I have a hard time believing their ECL isn’t worth it though.  Even at epic level 21 they’re what 42 and well worth it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

Only 32, I'm afraid, though I believe a feat exists somewhere that gives that a +2.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Only 32, I'm afraid, though I believe a feat exists somewhere that gives that a +2.



Your correct, for some reason I thought it was +2 a character level.  So I guess even that at a certain level would be "unattractive".


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

Icho knows a demon or two.  He could always ask his big brother.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Well, err... Crap. Anybody have _Speak With Dead_?


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

Please note that the PCs are going through a period of down time right now, and anybody can do anything they want.  Feel free to explore or do whatever.  

Szith Morcane has essentially been conquered and should not be considered more dangerous than normal drow life.


----------



## Xael (Feb 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Please note that the PCs are going through a period of down time right now, and anybody can do anything they want. Feel free to explore or do whatever.
> 
> Szith Morcane has essentially been conquered and should not be considered more dangerous than normal drow life.



Oh, we will. Quertus is just waiting to get selling loot and going shopping.

And btw, who does Nobruzzal think as the second wisest and greatest mage in the world? Himself?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It’s more of an unattempted one...  You did risk you life to save him so he figures you’re can be more trusted than the drow who would have pushed him off the edge for 3 copper pieces.




Hey, just to be clear here it was _Kripp_ who pushed you off the edge.  And there weren't even 3 cp at stake...


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

Yes, that is his conclusion, but you are certain you are much better than him.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Oh, we will. Quertus is just waiting to get selling loot and going shopping.
> 
> And btw, who does Nobruzzal think as the second wisest and greatest mage in the world? Himself?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2004)

Anyone else amused by the irony of the Matron building an undead army to attack Irae?  

Seriously though, Serp, Irae is an epic cleric.  Are you sure bringing a batch of low hit-die wraiths to the party is a good idea?


----------



## Xael (Feb 26, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Anyone else amused by the irony of the Matron building an undead army to attack Irae?



Anyone else amused by the fact that while trying to stay away from changing faith to the undead-worshipping Kiriansalists, 1 of the party has become a vampire, while one was reanimated as a wraith, and one House Wizard is seeking Lichdom?  



> Seriously though, Serp, Irae is an epic cleric. Are you sure bringing a batch of low hit-die wraiths to the party is a good idea?



Well, they're just wraiths. If Irae bothers to waste action to turn them instead of dropping _Destruction_ or something at the party, I'd call it a good trade.  I mean, she's going to have some nice spells of mass destruction coming her way then.

...Not to mention the rest of the party.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

The Wraiths can actually do damage to Irae since she is still among the living.  The Wraiths really can't do much damage to Matron Ki'Willis even if they revolt since her undead body is immune to the damage that wraiths can inflict.



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Seriously though, Serp, Irae is an epic cleric.  Are you sure bringing a batch of low hit-die wraiths to the party is a good idea?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm not worried about them being _rebuked_.  I'm worried about them being _commanded_ to attack us.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 26, 2004)

The wraiths may be ineffective against the Matron & Torellan, but a half-dozen wraiths _commanded_ against the party could be a problem for those of us who are still alive...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> The wraiths may be ineffective against the Matron & Torellan, but a half-dozen wraiths _commanded_ against the party could be a problem for those of us who are still alive...




Maybe the living should look to see what kind of undead template they like best.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Anyone else amused by the fact that while trying to stay away from changing faith to the undead-worshipping Kiriansalists, 1 of the party has become a vampire, while one was reanimated as a wraith, and one House Wizard is seeking Lichdom?




I would have changed faith by now, if I hadn't been turned into a Revenant. That would have gained us a powerful ally, and an easy access to Irae. We could have usurped power over the remaining Kiaransalites once we got rid of the High-Priestess and established our dominance in the castle the Goddess would have had no choice but to make Ki'Willis her proxy on Toril, or see all her plans irreversably wrecked.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Well, they're just wraiths. If Irae bothers to waste action to turn them instead of dropping _Destruction_ or something at the party, I'd call it a good trade.  I mean, she's going to have some nice spells of mass destruction coming her way then.
> 
> ...Not to mention the rest of the party.




True, but the army's main purpose isn't to fight Irae personally, although it can sertainly be used for that too. It's meant primarily to kill off her lesser servants and even our numerical inferiority on the battlefield. They are far more expendable than Irae's forces are likely to be.
 Another use could be to massacre a few of the (relatively unprotected by Underdark standards) cities in the Dales, securing huge amounts of wealth and drastically increasing the army's numbers. That might make us a lot of very powerful enemies, who currently couldn't care less about our paltry forces. And it might be a foolish thing to do, at least not without powerful allies to back us up.
 Nah, better to use it to clear out Maerimidrya. Irae is probably controlling all the undead she's capable of already, so at least we won't be increasing her power.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

And since Wraiths are incorporeal they don't take up any space and I can keep the elders in her spare Portable Hole, where they are safe from all damage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> And since Wraiths are incorporeal they don't take up any space and I can keep the elders in her spare Portable Hole, where they are safe from all damage.



Ah yes the most useful magic item ever made. 

I'll level up Kilcif when I get home from work today.  I'm think it's a ranger level.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: Ki'Willis's knowledge of undead creatures is sufficient to know that her order is highly unlikely to be succesful beyond one or two generations.  "Whoever he kills who rise again under his control shall be ordered to obey her as he himself does, above everyone else, and that order shall be brought down trough every generation."




If this is true I'll simply have to use the spawned army as a biological weapon, simply throw it at our enemies and run away while they are being weakened by fighting the uncontrollable force. We shall have the Alpha Wraith do all the recruiting in Szith Morcane (the entire civilian population can be conscripted). The Beta Wraiths will by unleashed on Maerimidrya and recruit uncontrollably. Some of them can be kept around as body-guards. 
Meanwhile we can create a second army in some minor Dale, to accompany us on our direct attack against Irae.

How does that sound?


----------



## Xael (Feb 26, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Another use could be to massacre a few of the (relatively unprotected by Underdark standards) cities in the Dales, securing huge amounts of wealth and drastically increasing the army's numbers. That might make us a lot of very powerful enemies, who currently couldn't care less about our paltry forces. And it might be a foolish thing to do, at least not without powerful allies to back us up.



I think that we've already caused enough commotion in the Dalelands, and I wouldn't be really surprised if there's going to be some kind of retributive action because of Randal Morns death.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> I think that we've already caused enough commotion in the Dalelands, and I wouldn't be really surprised if there's going to be some kind of retributive action because of Randal Morns death.




Perhaps. We won't stay in Szith Morcane for much longer, though. And we could leave Kiernan and Laernan (if they prove reasonable) and their spawn to guard the fortress. Their coffins make them unsuitable for long-range warfare, they are better suited for defence, especially since their regeneration doesn't work inside a Portable Hole.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> The wraiths may be ineffective against the Matron & Torellan, but a half-dozen wraiths _commanded_ against the party could be a problem for those of us who are still alive...



Pa'h...
'Negative Energy bother Kripp, not at all...Bloop!'


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

What?  You think you might have left footprints in the snow leading back to the Dodrien crypts?  Say it ain't so.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I think that we've already caused enough commotion in the Dalelands, and I wouldn't be really surprised if there's going to be some kind of retributive action because of Randal Morns death.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Pa'h...
> 'Negative Energy bother Kripp, not at all...Bloop!'




Maybe not you, but the rest of us have worries.  You're just lucky you happen to have spells, turn attempts, and all those other goodies.

Honestly, how much of Szith Morcane could we control?  Tierak has no turning attempts left, and I don't think we have as many as half a dozen other clerics capable of controlling a wraith.  Any weaker undead would be worse than worthless to us, because the living entities are both more capable and easier to control.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

Actually, the portable hole isn't as useful in high level games as you might think.  Anything that blocks planar travel will also block the use of portable holes, bags of holding, HHH, etc.  

For instance, the Matron still can't use the portable hole on the Noble Level of Szith Morcane.  Anytime she wants to use it, she has to leave the Noble Level, then she can open the portable hole.  The Forbiddance spell on the noble level prevents all planar travel devices from functioning.

Forbiddance is a 6th level clerical spell with a permanent duration, and you can expect other fortresses with access to high level clerical magic to be similarly warded.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah yes the most useful magic item ever made.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Actually, the portable hole isn't as useful in high level games as you might think.  Anything that blocks planar travel will also block the use of portable holes, bags of holding, HHH, etc.




Tue enough, but I'm still going to try and get one of those wonderful toys in another game.   Kilcif is built like an ox and would rather carries his items that way.  What isn’t broke don’t fix etc.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 26, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Honestly, how much of Szith Morcane could we control?  Tierak has no turning attempts left, and I don't think we have as many as half a dozen other clerics capable of controlling a wraith.  Any weaker undead would be worse than worthless to us, because the living entities are both more capable and easier to control.




We just have to control the first one. That one will order its spawn (who it controlls automatically and with no limit to their numbers) to obey the Matron without question in spirit as well as in letter. That first one will command its spawn until it dies, and we can easily keep it well protected and hidden in one of those wonderful Portable Holes.
Wraiths are intelligent enough to take direction and they have no free will to interfere with our designs. Living beings can be dominated, but that can be dispelled. They can be bought, but an enemy can offer a bigger bribe. They can be coerced, but lose their loyalty at the first sign of serious problems, or they can mutiny. Some living enities may be unshakably loyal, but they are few and far between amongst the evil races of the underdark.

What do you suggest we do to defeat the Tsarrans?


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

There is a hit dice limit to controlling spawn.  The hit dice limit is that the controlling undead can only control a number of spawn equal to twice its hit dice.  Any other spawn are uncontrolled.  Additional spawn can be controlled through spells, clerical command ability, magical items, etc.

I know the Monster Manual only lists that hit dice limit for undead spawn under the vampire entry, but that hit dice limit applies to all undead that have a create spawn ability.

This is an interpretation based on the fact that the "create spawn" entry listed under Vampires has more text than any other "create spawn" entry in the MM and also based on the fact that vampires are the most popular undead creature in the Monster Manual, so the Game Designers spent more time and effort on their rules for vampires than they did for other undead creatures.

I sent a note to the sage on this.  (Not that I really care what he thinks, but if he agrees with me, the change might eventually appear in the errata for the Monster Manual).

Remember, the DnD rules set presumes the players are going to run good/neutral characters and the GM will run the evil monsters.  So a lot of the evil abilities require some interpretation by the GM because they were never intended for player characters.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We just have to control the first one. That one will order its spawn (who it controlls automatically and with no limit to their numbers) to obey the Matron without question in spirit as well as in letter. That first one will command its spawn until it dies, and we can easily keep it well protected and hidden in one of those wonderful Portable Holes.
> Wraiths are intelligent enough to take direction and they have no free will to interfere with our designs. Living beings can be dominated, but that can be dispelled. They can be bought, but an enemy can offer a bigger bribe. They can be coerced, but lose their loyalty at the first sign of serious problems, or they can mutiny. Some living enities may be unshakably loyal, but they are few and far between amongst the evil races of the underdark.
> 
> What do you suggest we do to defeat the Tsarrans?




If we had anyone who could control the wraith, we could have up to 11 wraiths, or 22 if they could control a second.  We'd likely be better off taking those wraiths from goblinoid servants than drow, as the source creature is inconsequential.  _Do_ we have any 14th+ level clerics with any rebukes left?


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

The highest level clerics are currently level 13, but the Matron is closest to leveling to 14.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The highest level clerics are currently level 13, but the Matron is closest to leveling to 14.




Tierak was 13th.  Did she not level when the others did?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Maybe not you, but the rest of us have worries.  You're just lucky you happen to have spells, turn attempts, and all those other goodies.




Yeah, but I have a crappy ECL (+5 total with Monster levels and LA) that makes me a 9th level cleric (10th now).

Too bad that I couldn't take a Flaw that I couldn't create the goo or the lightning bolts, genetic mutant or some such/disassociated wit the Blipdoolppoolp (or whatever) Clerics, and reduce my ECL. Not like I'll be finding a bunch of Kuo-Toan priests to work with, or use the goo, what with the full plate and all. Hell, that could be why Kripp stays encased in the armor, he feels naked without his slime excretion...
Maybe why he travels with outlanders as well (as well as spreading the true faith of _He Who Swims in Darkness_.

Not the best PCs, Kuo-Toa, I just always wanted to try one.

It also let's me go...
'Bloop!'


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 26, 2004)

They make better rogues, but between the ability adjustments and Keen Vision, are no slackers in any department.


----------



## Endur (Feb 26, 2004)

No.  Tierak didn't level when the others did.  Neither did Zieggrek or the Matron.  I'm keeping the party at a certain level, and when a new PC joins, I usually just let the new PC join at the next new level.  (i.e. Tierak joined as level 13).  



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Tierak was 13th.  Did she not level when the others did?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> They make better rogues, but between the ability adjustments and Keen Vision, are no slackers in any department.




Yep, I almost went Rogue, but you had the Bugbear, and I saw that you all needed a proper Cleric, what with Lolth being quiet and all.

My other choice was nearly a half-ogre killing machine that woud have been staggering in damage, but probably about as good at resisting WIll effects as poor Kiclif...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Not the best PCs, Kuo-Toa, I just always wanted to try one.




I can say much of the same with Kilcif as he is pretty flawed.  I could do him better today then I do a few months ago.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> It also let's me go...
> 'Bloop!'



  Which is very important but could you remove Kilcif curse or not?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can say much of the same with Kilcif as he is pretty flawed.  I could do him better today then I do a few months ago.
> 
> 
> Which is very important but could you remove Kilcif curse or not?




Going to look IC, but refresh me, What 'curse' is affliction him?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

Pretty much your basic curse.  (as in _Bestow Curse_)

Fixable by your basic _Remove Curse_ which none of the priestesses currently has available...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Going to look IC, but refresh me, What 'curse' is affliction him?



Good luck finding it its a WAYS back.  Darn Clerics of Lolth!    Anyhow I got hit with a negative to my con -6 from a glyph in the temple to Lolth.

Though I guess I can’t complain about the negative to my Con as the Matron to a bigger penalty.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> This is not the full list, but it’s the list of what I’ve found so far, looking back in posts. This includes magic items from Kiernan and Leonon and slain allies as well as foes.
> 
> Magic Items...



Does that list include Randal Morn's rings? And who had the +3 Adamantine Longsword?


Quertus' "wanted" list includes: 

Bracers of Armor +2 (why not)
Ring of Counterspells (Screw sustenance) 
_Magic Missile_ wands (even if they're no use agains drow because of spell resistance)
Wizardly Scrolls (_Ray of Enfeeblement_... Mmm...)
Diamond dust (Oh, come on)
Morn's rings (+1 Protection and _Feather Fall. _I need them.). 

But man, we've got lots of stuff to sell.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 27, 2004)

If those hold person wands are for clerics, Tierak wants one; the Searing Light wand would also be quite handy.  She's trying to compensate for her lack of spells, and wands are the best way.  If we're selling things off, clerical wands are on top of the purchase list.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

All the wands are for clerics except the magic missile wands.  

Randal Morn's rings were protection +1 and feather fall (I think).

I might not have covered a few items from the great arena robbery however.  The Ruby Slippers were dimension door as I recall.

The admantine longsword was held by the Vampire Charir, whose gaseous form dissipated for being away from its coffin for more than two hours.  This was the sword that Krecil Treak tried to bid on back at the auction in Mantol Derith.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If we're selling things off, clerical wands are on top of the purchase list.



What do you mean *if* we're selling things? Of course we're going to sell things. It's not like we have any use for, what, 6 +1 Rapiers and like 10 suits of magical armor. I also strongy doubt that we have any use for Sarduel's eyes or slippers. Quertus also has a ring of minor fire resistance, if somebody wants it.

And I still just want to remind that Kilcif has no way to find out the exact qualities of his loot without Quertus.  Kripp can inform him that they're magical though.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 27, 2004)

Let's see... for Torellan, the following items seem like the only ones of use:

Wands of Magic Missile (they have a higher caster level than he does )
Javelins of Lightning (literally throwing lightnings, how cool is that?)
Ring of Counterspells (with Quertus providing a Disintegrate for it, I've gotten rid of the thing that is most likely to kill me)
Money!!


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, I don't really have any sort of right to the treasure.
ironic...had I only had, say, the Rope of Climbing, I might have been useful and had some _dibs_...


I don't have any cash myself, so I guess I'm not making any Wands either.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> And I still just want to remind that Kilcif has no way to find out the exact qualities of his loot without Quertus.  Kripp can inform him that they're magical though.



Oh yes he can... It's called trial and error.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

The problem with the wands is going to be that their CL is low enough that they're likely to bounce off of anything with SR.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Between Spellcraft and Knowledge Arcana and a Detect Magic, Kripp can make a fairly accurate guess as to whether armor or a weapon is +1 or something different.  But I agree that only a very basic determination is possible.  Since all of Kilcif's items were +1's, I let it happen.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> And I still just want to remind that Kilcif has no way to find out the exact qualities of his loot without Quertus.  Kripp can inform him that they're magical though.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> The problem with the wands is going to be that their CL is low enough that they're likely to bounce off of anything with SR.



And that's why, my dear clerical friends, you should buy staffs. Amen.



And Quertus is certainly intent on going on a shopping trip to (maybe) Skullport. He can only take four people with him if he uses _Greater Teleport_ (and he will). Anybody want to join him? I mean we have a friggin' huge pile of stuff that we don't need. I assume the income from the items will be (about) evenly divided, but as I doubt that others are willing to let Quertus do the cheat... uhh, trading alone, somebody might want to come with him. Not to mention if others want to do shopping too. Quertus has a s**tload of scrolls (yes, again) to buy. Damn I hate and love wizards at the same time.

Oh, btw. How is Kilcif going to get his items sold?


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

The Matron's compulsion to destroy Irae will not allow the Matron to move further away from Irae.  So, the Matron can't travel to Skullport or anywhere else other than in the direction of Maerimydra.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

Shouldn't be a problem.  The matron can just send her shopping list with whomever does go.

My recommendation would be to send three people.  Quertus, Kilcif and either Carcelon or Tierak.  Everyone else should just send shopping lists.

Carcelon doesn't really need any of the items we've found, but would like some of the diamond dust for casting _Restoration_.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Just read it.

FYI: Serpenteye is taking a leave of absence from playing the Matron.  Henceforth, the Matron will be a NPC until or unless Serpenteye or someone else volunteers to run the Matron character.

Thank you for a running the Matron as a fantastic character.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Endur, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 27, 2004)

And, pending your permission, I would like to edit out everything I wrote in the IC-thread about the army of Wraiths, since that plan was obviously not going to work. That would give the NPC-Matron a bit more credibility.
-
I'd wish you all the best of luck with the game, but I don't think you're going to need it now.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> FYI: Serpenteye is taking a leave of absence from playing the Matron.



Aww...

That's not right. And I was - again - just getting used to this matron.

But you did damn good job Serpenteye. That was one bitching matron enough to rival Kitanavorr's characters.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Actually, for OOC reasons, I'd like to keep that in.  That sort of plan is exactly the sort of thing that the "newly-undead" might come up with.

Even if the undead are uncontrolled somewhat, they can still function as an offensive force.  Irae really doesn't control some of her minions, after all.

Also, some of Ki'Willis's thinking is being modified by Alisannara's thoughts, and possibly Irae may have implanted some subconcious thoughts.  So unfeasible plans are a perfectly normal development under the circumstances.  Its a miracle that Ki'Willis isn't completely insane.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> And, pending your permission, I would like to edit out everything I wrote in the IC-thread about the army of Wraiths, since that plan was obviously not going to work. That would give the NPC-Matron a bit more credibility.
> -
> I'd wish you all the best of luck with the game, but I don't think you're going to need it now.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

It's been fun, and we're sad to see you go.

You've done a great job with such a tough role to fill.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> And, pending your permission, I would like to edit out everything I wrote in the IC-thread about the army of Wraiths, since that plan was obviously not going to work. That would give the NPC-Matron a bit more credibility.



Oh yeah? What about the horde of Vampires Torellan can spawn or the fact that Quertus can raise 52 HD worth of skeletons at present level, not to mention when we actually get to Maerimyda. They're going down, goddamnit. Quertus and Torellan will kill that Balor by themselves to avenge our loss of matron. We were just planning how to do that anyhow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Oh, btw. How is Kilcif going to get his items sold?



Last I looked no one in the party really new he had the items besides Kripp, thanks by the way.  

I'll verify that the weight isn't an issue  and he will simply sale them when it's covenant to him.  Basically he’s not going to depend upon you for your help and I’m sure your modest handling fee. 

If he can have the simple items he asked for.  Basicily all minus the +3 longsword and at least a ring of protection +1 he will take his cut of the coins and be happy enough.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Actually, everyone knew he had the items.  His backpack was 5 times its usual size and he had all these extra weapons and armor strapped onto his back.

Now, noone knew where he had found them.  But it was obvious that about half of his equipment was former drow equipment belonging to House Morcane and half looked like surface-worlder equipment.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Last I looked no one in the party really new he had the items besides Kripp.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> FYI: Serpenteye is taking a leave of absence from playing the Matron.  Henceforth, the Matron will be a NPC until or unless Serpenteye or someone else volunteers to run the Matron character.




No that stinks...  I can see Kilcif suffering twice as much now.   I would ask you why Serpent but I guess its not much of my business. Have fun and I'll see you in another game.  



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Thank you for a running the Matron as a fantastic character.



Indeed, really the best ran character on the board if you ask me.  I honestly thought your where a female for the longest of times.   (That's meant as a complement btw.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Now, noone knew where he had found them.  But it was obvious that about half of his equipment was former drow equipment belonging to House Morcane and half looked like surface-worlder equipment.



Well it's a good thing his contract states he can loot as he sees fit.   (it's in there if I really need to go and find that post.)


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well it's a good thing his contract states he can loot as he sees fit.  (it's in there if I really need to go and find that post.)



Yeah, that's good. Although one could find some flaws in the idea of first running away and then taking detour and time to look around and loot instead of returning straight to fufill his duty to the party...


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 27, 2004)

Thank you guys, it means a lot... But my playing has been gradually going downhill ever since we arrived in Szith Morcane. I have made one mistake after another, my posts have become shorter and the quality of my writing has decreased. I lack sufficient understanding of the rules, I keep forgetting the names of important NPCs, and my plans are less than useless. 
 At the same time I have been responsible for the welfare of the rest of the party, and your skillful playing has often taken us out of situations that have been caused by my mismanagement. Even as I have been hogging the spot-light I have been a burden on the group.
 I still want to rejoin the game, because I have really enjoyed it, but I have to get a new perspective first. I need to get over my perception of constant failure in the game, I need to get over this damned melodramatism, but most of all I simply need a vacation from all the responsibility and see how you do in my absence.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed, really the best ran character on the board if you ask me.  I honestly thought your where a female for the longest of times.   (That's meant as a complement btw.)




Thanks, your Brystasia is a very well played woman as well  And I'm not just saying that because I want to get into her pants.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Now look what you have done Serpenteye, Endur is playing the matron as double the bitch you did! How can I get anything done here, when matron suddenly turned to impatient bastard that has no idea about how long wizardly affairs and planning take. Besides, Endur is seemingly trying to use her to skip like half of the adventure and severly lower the income of both experience and treasure we would have so rightly earned. Besides, I bet Kripp has something to say to this sudden departure, if he needs to get cleric of Lloth.

Can't somebody just kill the matron or something so that Carcelon can take her place now that she's an NPC?


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll be bringing up the topic of Kripp's mission IC fairly soon here, something tells me it'll be worth the effort.  (or, at the very least, it'll be entertaining to see what happens...)


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur, goddamnit! I have decided to be at least 15th level and have obtained Lichdom before Quertus will set his foot in Maerimyda and engange in combat with the balor and the forces invading the city. And I'll bloody well do that even if Quertus has to burn half of Waterdeep! 

...or not, as I prefer to think Quertus more as Lawful Evil than Chaotic Evil.

Arrggh! To war! 



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> I'll be bringing up the topic of Kripp's mission IC fairly soon here, something tells me it'll be worth the effort. (or, at the very least, it'll be entertaining to see what happens...)



Please do. I'm anxiously waiting.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 27, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Now look what you have done Serpenteye, Endur is playing the matron as double the bitch you did! How can I get anything done here, when matron suddenly turned to impatient bastard that has no idea about how long wizardly affairs and planning take. Besides, Endur is seemingly trying to use her to skip like half of the adventure and severly lower the income of both experience and treasure we would have so rightly earned. Besides, I bet Kripp has something to say to this sudden departure, if he needs to get cleric of Lloth.
> 
> Can't somebody just kill the matron or something so that Carcelon can take her place now that she's an NPC?




Well, Carcelon would only inherit the title of Matron Millithor.  Tierak would be Matron Morcane, and that would be an interesting power-sharing arrangement.


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

I think I said something to that effect above...


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

If Carcelon and/or Tierak or others discuss Matron Ki'Willis demise IC, I would need to know who is present and where the discussion is taking place (i.e. what room you are in).



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> I think I said something to that effect above...


----------



## Pyrex (Feb 27, 2004)

As of yet, there hasn't been (and unless the Matron's mental state destabilizes further won't be) any conversation on the topic initiated by Carcelon.  She's more than willing to let the Matron and Irae kill each other.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, Carcelon would only inherit the title of Matron Millithor. Tierak would be Matron Morcane, and that would be an interesting power-sharing arrangement.



And thus there would be no other option than for Quertus to take the lead! Bwahahahahahahaa! 

Wait, what do you mean no?  



Quertus is bright enough to keep his rather rebellious thoughts inside his head until he is safe hundred miles away from matron. 

Completely OOC, I'm planning on killing Solom though. If he's as good as he claims, he should be packing some useful stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's good. Although one could find some flaws in the idea of first running away and then taking detour and time to look around and loot instead of returning straight to fufill his duty to the party...



It's not Kilcif's fault that they didn't wait for him nor is it his fault that your Matron agreed to his terms.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Your best guess is that Solom is the highest level character in Szith Morcane.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Completely OOC, I'm planning on killing Solom though. If he's as good as he claims, he should be packing some useful stuff.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 27, 2004)

So that means that soon I'll be controlling the highest level character in Szith Morcane


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> If Carcelon and/or Tierak or others discuss Matron Ki'Willis demise IC, I would need to know who is present and where the discussion is taking place (i.e. what room you are in).



Well Kilcif will not be there...  "It" gives him the scares him too much.  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Thank you guys, it means a lot... But my playing has been gradually going downhill ever since we arrived in Szith Morcane. I have made one mistake after another, my posts have become shorter and the quality of my writing has decreased. I lack sufficient understanding of the rules, I keep forgetting the names of important NPCs, and my plans are less than useless.




Well you have a very hard, if not impossible role to play.  She's not use to taking advice and rules with an iron fist.  Maybe there should have been more talk of the party’s actions out of character but I hardly blame you for any of the party’s situations. 

PS I hope you do get to be back in the game. 




			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Thanks, your Brystasia is a very well played woman as well  And I'm not just saying that because I want to get into her pants.



*LMAO* I guess she's role played well enough but I think you for your complements.   Sandorel is in for bitter disappointment if he keeps trying to get into her *pants*.


----------



## Xael (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Your best guess is that Solom is the highest level character in Szith Morcane.



And helpless as a baby in an _Antimagic Field_. I just have to get close enough with Torellan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Caught up on the IC thread now...

Endur, can I have a will save for each item he has to give her?  Kilcif is greedy and would not do it as it’s against his nature.

I’ll post IC when I have the results.


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Kilcif failed all four will saves.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Caught up on the IC thread now...
> 
> Endur, can I have a will save for each item he has to give her?  Kilcif is greedy and would not do it as it’s against his nature.
> 
> I’ll post IC when I have the results.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Kilcif failed all four will saves.



Did he get the keep the cloak of resistance...?  If so did that help any?


----------



## Endur (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, he kept everything except the mithral items.  Rolled a 2, 10, 10, and a 11.  Not close even with the cloak.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Did he get the keep the cloak of resistance...?  If so did that help any?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Turning to Tierak, the Matron speaks, "We will soon enter a city full of demons. Can you summon other Bebiliths to the Slaughter?"




I'm out of spells; do sacrifices a la BoVD have any effect?  If not, any other way to effect summonings, aside scrolls?


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

ooc: to the best of your knowledge, no.  Nobody (including yourself) understands why two Bebiliths accompany Tierak.  The Matron might have been hinting at whether there were more where those two came from.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm out of spells; do sacrifices a la BoVD have any effect?  If not, any other way to effect summonings, aside scrolls?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> ooc: to the best of your knowledge, no.  Nobody (including yourself) understands why two Bebiliths accompany Tierak.  The Matron might have been hinting at whether there were more where those two came from.




Tierak has no idea why she has a couple Bebilith buddies?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, he kept everything except the mithral items.  Rolled a 2, 10, 10, and a 11.  Not close even with the cloak.



Sounds like my boy...  Does he even have a chance of making the save?

off to post in character.


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Yes, he has a chance because it is a magic item.  Where he doesn't have a chance is when someone with a high statistic and spell focus tosses a high level spell at him.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sounds like my boy...  Does he even have a chance of making the save?
> 
> off to post in character.


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

One showed up on the day she graduated from the school for high priestesses.  Another showed up the day before Lolth's Silence began.  They aren't very talkative about why they are here.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Tierak has no idea why she has a couple Bebilith buddies?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Yes, he has a chance because it is a magic item.  Where he doesn't have a chance is when someone with a high statistic and spell focus tosses a high level spell at him.



Would a cloak of resistance +5 help in the later circumstances or is he just beyond help?


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh sure, a +5 would help a great deal.  Iron Will would be a neat feat too.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Would a cloak of resistance +5 help in the later circumstances or is he just beyond help?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Oh sure, a +5 would help a great deal.  Iron Will would be a neat feat too.



Well I'm a few levels away from getting a feat...     So maybe we shold by a cloak as a group?   (Yeah didn't think so...)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2004)

Serpenteye, are you leaving the boards, or just this game/character?


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Actually, Kilcif is only one level away from another feat.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I'm a few levels away from getting a feat...     So maybe we shold by a cloak as a group?   (Yeah didn't think so...)


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

My understanding is that Serpenteye is only taking a break from this character for a while.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, are you leaving the boards, or just this game/character?


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I'm a few levels away from getting a feat...  So maybe we shold by a cloak as a group?  (Yeah didn't think so...)



If we live long enough for Quertus to get to level 15, you could always buy daily _Mind Blank_s from him. They might be costly though...


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Oh, great. The 7 spell scrolls that I consider absolutely necessary, plus 2 scrolls of _Teleportation Circle_, cost about 22 250 gold pieces. We seriously need to kill Solom to get his spellbook.

My initial shopping list for scrolls priced up to 45 550 gold pieces.


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 28, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, are you leaving the boards, or just this game/character?




I'm just taking a break from playing the Matron for a while. Hopefully I'll be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2004)

Ok folks...while you have the chance, someone give Kripp some cash for Healing Wands.

I'll need an exact XP total from Endur, but, as long as I don't have to pay the $ for them, I'm willing to create a healing (Cause Wounds Wand for the undead) arsenal for the Party.

Endur, can Kripp make partially charged Wands, say half (25 Charges) at a min?

I'm not sure if you said that we could just buy what we liked, but here is what Kripp wants (if possible)


2 Potions of Fly.....................1,500 GP
2 Potions of Levitation............600GP
1 Oil of Bless Weapon.............100GP
Another Ring of the Ram.........8600
Ring of the Darkhidden............6,700GP (Magic of Faerun)
4 Demonbane Crossbow Bolts...640GP
(Self-Crafted)
Wand of Hide from Undead@10th Level 25 Charges..1,875 GP (4 days,150XP)

Total Spent: 20,015 GP

Kripp's wealth 20,067.5 GP, now 52.5 GP...

Self-Crafted for other party members upon request

Wand of Cause Moderate Wounds@3rd 30 Charges...1350 GP (3 days,108XP)
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds@3rd   30 Charges...1350 GP (3 days,108XP)

As I said before, I'll make these for the base price as a gift to the Matron, to help her keep her Whelps in line, seeing as Healing is harder to come by in the Lands of the Drow these days...


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> (seeing as I don't have any $)



Wtf!?! Matron just handed 20 000 gold pieces to Kripp!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> If we live long enough for Quertus to get to level 15, you could always buy daily _Mind Blank_s from him. They might be costly though...



Well considering your alive still you might just realize you should fear him...   If he got controlled, yet again, arcana spell casters are usually the first targets are they not?


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well considering your alive still you might just realize you should fear him... If he got controlled, yet again, arcana spell casters are usually the first targets are they not?



Believe me, Quertus isn't particulary afraid of anything that doesn't have spell resistance and has a will save below +10.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Believe me, Quertus isn't particulary afraid of anything that doesn't have spell resistance and has a will save below +10.



Well believe me, Kilcif isn’t particularly afraid of a mage with an AC 11, 80 hit points and an untrained spot skill, and strength of 9.  

You can't cast a spell when you’re pinned, or at least you won't be able to when Kilcif has your mouth covered, and chances are good you would never see it coming.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Actually, Kilcif is only one level away from another feat.



Hey your right...    How did my local copy get so out of date...


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You can't cast a spell when you’re pinned, or at least you won't be able to when Kilcif has your mouth covered, and chances are good you would never see it coming.



Actually, Quertus can cast spells while pinned, and can escape with one spell (say hello to Shadow Plane, find your own way out). Covering the mouth of the caster is (rules-wise, I know it already happened) impossible. And Quertus is planning lichdom, which nicely negates about everything Kilcif can do in grapple. 

Besides, Quertus has Icho as a bodyguard.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Actually, Quertus can cast spells while pinned, and can escape with one spell (say hello to Shadow Plane, find your own way out). Covering the mouth of the caster is (rules-wise, I know it already happened) impossible. And Quertus is planning lichdom, which nicely negates about everything Kilcif can do in grapple.




You’re not a lich yet and you wouldn't get there if Kilcif strangled you to death...  

Shadow Walk. requires Somatic (s) and Verbal (v)  

Grappling: You cannot cast any spell that requires Somatic components...

Pinned (PHB pg 157)
When an opponent has pinned you, you are held immobile (but not helpless) for 1 round.  While you're pinned, you take a -4 penalty to your AC against opponents other than the one pinning you.  *At your opponent’s option, you may also be unable to speak.*



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Besides, Quertus has Icho as a bodyguard.



Don't for get to hide behind the Matron's skirt also...


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Shadow Walk. requires Somatic (s) and Verbal (v)



Oops, then I guess he'd have to use teleport.



> Pinned (PHB pg 157)
> When an opponent has pinned you, you are held immobile (but not helpless) for 1 round. While you're pinned, you take a -4 penalty to your AC against opponents other than the one pinning you. *At your opponent’s option, you may also be unable to speak.*



Well that's new to me, I have to admit. But whatever, Kilcif still needs 2 rounds to pin.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Oops, then I guess he'd have to use teleport.



Kilcif would be touching you and would willing go.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Well that's new to me, I have to admit. But whatever, Kilcif still needs 2 rounds to pin.



I had to check but yes Kilcif can grapple and pin in the same round.


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Icho doesn't have to hide in a pocket or a pouch.  Icho is a familiar with attitude.

p.s. Kripp has occassionally noticed an invisible toad sitting on the shoulders of the drow wizard Quertus.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Besides, Quertus has Icho as a bodyguard.


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I had to check but yes Kilcif can grapple and pin in the same round.



No he can't. First round is just initiating grapple and dealing damage, unless you mean that Kilcif somehow gets full attack.


But whatever, I tire of this argument. Basically, if you're implying that Kilcif can beat Quertus if:

a) He surprises him.

and

b) Quertus is alone.

and

c) He manages to either kill or pin Quertus before he has a chance to do anything.

...then yeah, I agree with you 90%.

Why am I still not worried?


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Who is going shopping in Skullport?  Quertus + ? Kripp?  Carcelon?  Tierak?

Obviously, the only people going shopping are people that Quertus brings with him when he teleports.

The players behind Quertus and Kripp have posted lists of items they want to buy.  Anybody else want to buy or sell something?

In addition to the various magical items that have been listed as party treasure, the Matron also gave everyone else 5k gp each (in Kripp's case she gave him 20k for his good work against the vampires).   In most cases, the gp are not in coins, but are in various gold/diamond furnishings in Szith Morcane.  Since the fortress will be abandoned, there is no reason not to strip its furnishings for resale value.


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Icho doesn't have to hide in a pocket or a pouch. Icho is a familiar with attitude.



He's handy to have around. Maybe I should equip him with magic items? Hmm... _Eyes of The Eagle_ might be nice and cheap, but effective addition.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Who is going shopping in Skullport?  Quertus + ? Kripp?  Carcelon?  Tierak?




Kilcif would like to go but it's not that simple...



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Obviously, the only people going shopping are people that Quertus brings with him when he teleports.[/qoute]
> 
> Kilcif would like to sale a few things, mainly all the new items he found and maybe the cloak of resistance if everything combined will allow him to upgrade his resistance to domination.  (aka a bigger and better cloak)
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> But whatever, I tire of this argument.




Good cause I pretty much tried of your attitude some time ago...


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

rin







			
				Endur said:
			
		

> The players behind Quertus and Kripp have posted lists of items they want to buy. Anybody else want to buy or sell something?



What? Have I? Oh, well here goes at least (in order of importance, all are scrolls):

2x Teleportation Circle - 7 650 gp (this is whrere Quertus' wealth runs out)
Planar Binding - 1 650 gp
Locate Creature - 700 gp
Greater Scrying - 2 275 gp + Focus 1 000 gp
Animate Dead - 1 050 gp + Material Components worth of 1 500 gp
Protection From Energy - 375 gp
Antimagic Field - 1 650 gp

I'm aware that Quertus does not have anywhere near enough money to buy all those, but we'll see how much we can get from the items we sell.

Items to sell (I think, others might object):

+3 Adamantine Longsword
Sarduel's Slippers
Sarduel's Eyes
+1 Buckler
Belt of Health +2
Minor Ring of Fire Resistance
Robe of Protection +2
Potion of Delusion
Amulet of Health +2
6 +1 Rapiers
4 +1 Mithral Chain Shirts
3 +1 Mithral Heavy Shields
3 +2 Elven Chainmails
2 +1 Small steel Shields
+1 Corrosive dagger
2 Cloak of Resistance +1
+2 Mithral Breastplate
+2/+1 Dire Flail
+2 Heavy Mace
+2 Periapth of Wisdom

Plus all the other trash we found. The items listed above should earn us little under 100 000 gold pieces. Hopefully.


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good cause I pretty much tried of your attitude some time ago...



What attitude?


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "I have ill tidings of another sort out of Daggerdale. Randal Morn was kidnapped by drow."





Crap. We're screwed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> +1 Silvered Flaming Dagger (unless Torellan wants it, which he won't)




Actually, It's come to my attention that Kilcif probably needs a good dagger.  (Besides he looted and has had it since the mind flayers.)


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually, It's come to my attention that Kilcif probably needs a good dagger. (Besides he looted and has had it since the mind flayers.)



Oh? Didn't know that. And frankly, I didn't find anything that says he took it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> What attitude?



I'll asume you what examples...



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> If we live long enough for Quertus to get to level 15, you could always buy daily _Mind Blank_s from him. They might be costly though...






			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Oh, btw. How is Kilcif going to get his items sold?






			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's good. Although one could find some flaws in the idea of first running away and then taking detour and time to look around and loot instead of returning straight to fufill his duty to the party...






			
				Xael said:
			
		

> And I still just want to remind that Kilcif has no way to find out the exact qualities of his loot without Quertus.  Kripp can inform him that they're magical though.




I got tried of looking after that...

Note:  All of these where directed at me... I didn't quote anywhere you cursed at Endur or other annoyances...


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll asume you what examples...
> 
> I got tried of looking after that...
> 
> Note: All of these where directed at me... I did quote anywhere you cursed at Endur or other annoyances...



Frankly, I was completely *not* serious at any time. If it has seemed so, and has insulted you or anybody else, I apologise. Period.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Oh? Didn't know that. And frankly, I didn't find anything that says he took it.



Don't worry I'll find it...    It's probably in section 2.


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't worry I'll find it...  It's probably in section 2.



Might be. I only checked the end of thread 1 and the beginning of thread 2.


----------



## Endur (Feb 28, 2004)

Disposition of magical loot has been vague.  i.e. the Party has never officially split magical items up.  Various people (including both Kilcif + Quertus) have posted that they were carrying the dagger, and Torellan posted that he wanted the dagger.

If we were all sitting around a table, I would simply tell you that I'm not going any further until its been settled as to who is carrying what.  In a play by post game, its not quite that easy for the GM to influence the flow of the game.

As it is though, I see that feelings have been rubbed raw over various issues.

I'm going to take a two-week vacation from the game.  I might post from time to time to answer questions, but I'm not going to make any posts of substance.  

I'm doing this for several reasons.  

1) I've made a lot of posts in the last few days anyways, so I should take a break from posting and let others catch up.

2) To give people who are upset over various things time to either cool down or reflect upon what is the real underlying issue that needs to be resolved;

3) I'm traveling for the next two weeks anyways, so my email access is going to be limited.

4) To give everyone time to think about what they want to accomplish with this game;

5) To give everyone time to figure out how or whether they want to invade Maerimydra, Shadowdale, or some other place.


----------



## Xael (Feb 28, 2004)

Quertus has no particular interest towards the dagger. If Kilcif wants it, he can have it. 



I'll make this clear this time.

If I have insulted somebody here, I swear that it has been either not done in serious mind or has happened by accident. 

If I have insulted Endur somehow by my Rat-bastard comments etc. I apologise. They have not been serious. I consider Endur as the number one DM in these boards, and I'm completely enjoying the game whatever happens. I have absolutely no problems with anything relating to the game (except the two-week hiatus   ).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Might be. I only checked the end of thread 1 and the beginning of thread 2.



Indeed theirs a lot of posts to read...  

Post numbers: 531, 532, 534,  

In the OOC thread I know I asked if anyone needed or wanted it many times.  I know I asked if anyone needed it when we where all in the noble section but before we had finished dealing with the vampires.  Then again that might have been out of character also.

Endur, sorry to see it happen to be honest.  I hope you have a good trip.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 28, 2004)

Torellan doesn't really have a need for the dagger now that our vampiric opposition has been taken care of. 

On the shopping front, Torellan's number one priority is getting the things he handed to Quertus sold (and getting the gold himself), then upgrading his daggers. But seeing that getting two daggers from +2 total to +3 total costs 20k, I doubt he has enough money. 
Second priority would be upping his AC, with the cheapest way being the accusition of an Amulet of Natural Armor.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 28, 2004)

Working on catching up (sorry all, and welcome PA & GFA). Willing to play Narcelia wherever she is, but I have a couple of questions. Well, one. Did Narcelia level, ever? As in, beyond what I have her as (cleric 12)? If not, she's quite, quite dead (having taken enough points to be unconscious, and then rushed under water down a river while still breathing), having died before she got washed away. Even if she did, depending on how many HP she got for leveling, she'd be in the same situation. That is, unconscious and under water and not undead. I realize that's kind of "who cares" since she's not doing anything right now, but it's important for the future of me. 

Also, if she's still alive (or undead), I'm ready and able to post IC. What stuff (equipment) does she have with her?

BTW, I changed my character sheet to reflect "normal" stats for Narcelia, getting rid of her Con drain and damage, etc., since I'm not sure exactly what her deal is.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Wtf!?! Matron just handed 20 000 gold pieces to Kripp!




I check the Ooc first when I get home from work, and hadn't seen that as-of-yet.

If you woud have looked back at my Edit, you would have seen the changes.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Well, I think I'm caught up on the IC thread, but I hadn't read any of the OOC stuff until now. I'm sorry about the dissention in the group, and sorry that I come back in time for a hiatus , but I'm still looking forward to everything.

Please let me know if my character sheet needs updating of any sort. Also, Endur, let me know what you want me to do with Narcelia. Take your time, and have a safe trip.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 29, 2004)

As for your previous OOC posts I did find them wrong.  The IC politics that can't be avoided in character shouldn't stem over to OOC discussions that’s meant to help the party.

That’s a term you used earlier:


			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's good. Although one could find some flaws in the idea of first running away and then taking detour and time to look around and loot instead of returning straight to fufill his duty to the party...




You’re the mage shouldn’t you be trying to figure out how you can help fulfill your duties?  Like identify Kilcif’s loot so that we can be more effective in combat?  Trying to figure out how to use your magic to make Kilcif mentally stronger so that again we are more effective as a party?

I think I’ve done to best I can do out of character in assisting.  I’ve given suggestions, observations, and what not.   

Anyhow this topic has gone on long enough.  That about what I said if you have any issues with it please fill free to email me all I request is that you included ENworld or the name of the game in the subject.)  I don’t open email from strange address if I can avoid it. 

The apology is accepted but it wasn’t need.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 29, 2004)

now on to important business. 

Seonaid, welcome back lady!    I hope your DSL is treating you well.   

Now you have my envy as 56k really stinks. *sigh*


----------



## Endur (Feb 29, 2004)

You can level Narcelia to level 13.  But, yes, she was knocked unconscious and swept downstream underwater.  

She may or may not be dead.

You can post any dreams you want.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks. Narcelia updated. Dreams to be posted IC if I think of anything good.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 29, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Thanks. Narcelia updated. Dreams to be posted IC if I think of anything good.



Your last one was decent enough. 

Speaking of which do you plan on pushing Narcelia in that direction?  (Eilistraee for those who have forgotten.)


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Your last one was decent enough.
> 
> Speaking of which do you plan on pushing Narcelia in that direction?  (Eilistraee for those who have forgotten.)



Ah, but Endur wrote that one, not I. As for Narcelia's future, I don't have any plans, but it's unlikely that she would be able or willing to convert to any but an evil god.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 29, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Ah, but Endur wrote that one, not I. As for Narcelia's future, I don't have any plans, but it's unlikely that she would be able or willing to convert to any but an evil god.



Aye, that's probably true but she's got to have thoughts, feelings, and reservations about the experience and are dreams are often believed to be the gateway to are subconscious thoughts...    Anyhow, hopefully I'm giving you ideas and not being an annoyance.


----------



## Endur (Feb 29, 2004)

Xael -- I was never offended by any comments you or anyone else made.  

However, I have noticed that some people have been stressing out and that's why I made the comment.  Particularly, SerpentEye has been struggling with the many responsibities of running the Matron and Brother Shatterstone has been struggling with the problems of the low will save character in the high magic campaign.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, I feel like stupid.

Why? Because I didn't know this thread existed. Or rather, I should have, but it never occured to me really to go read it until VERY recently.

That said, to catch up (things I wanted to say, in order, since I just read this whole thread):

Hi, I'm Zieggrek's player (not that most of you don't already know that).

Brother Shatterstone - Sorry, I misread that post about staking Dorina. 

Serpenteye - Sorry to hear you needed to take a break, hope to see you again soon - and I didn't think you "messed up" as bad as you seem to think you did.  

Endur - Sorry to hear you are taking a hiatus, as this is one of my favorite games (both in RL and PBP) - but have fun on your trip!


----------



## Xael (Feb 29, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As for your previous OOC posts I did find them wrong. The IC politics that can't be avoided in character shouldn't stem over to OOC discussions that’s meant to help the party.
> 
> That’s a term you used earlier:
> 
> ...



There's a reason I use smileys on posts. And it isn't to make them offensively sarcastic or something. The comment you quoted was not meant to be of any offense, it was joke-like. Hey, I *know* that only a half-blind, clobbered gnome with strength of 4 and a dragon on his tail would have left the pile of treasure just lie there! And I'm perfectly aware that there was 50-50 chance of Kilcif coming straight to the party or choosing the wrong way. The comment was more like IC remark from the point of which I didn't know the forementioned facts. If it came out looking offensive, then as I said, I'm sorry. I'n not a native english speaker, I can make mistakes, and text isn't probably the best way to add emotion to.

Quertus has no problem with Identifying Kilcif's items, all the comments I've made about "taxes" and "fees" have been jokes. If Quertus would require money from Kilcif, he would require it from everybody else. He doesn't have any need for costly material components to be used in Identification anymore, so it doesn't cost him anything. Quertus can, has, and will continue to use his spells in most effective ways possible, which would seem to include casting _Mind Blank_ on Kilcif when he accuires 8th levels spells. The remark that it would cost something was, again, meant as a joke. Frankly, I've been constantly amazed by the comments of how Kilcif doesn't trust Quertus enough to identify the items by him. This might have had something to do with my OOC comments, but I assure that IC Quertus has nothing against Kilcif. Besides, as I said earlier, I consider him more Lawful that Chaotic.



> Indeed theirs a lot of posts to read...
> 
> Post numbers: 531, 532, 534,



There's also my post, which is done after you, because I was sleeping when you posted and didn't have a chance to post before you did. The post Includes Quertus casting _Detect Magic_ at the body, which he would have done before the corpse was tossed away (and looted) by Kilcif. It would of course be debatable whether Kilcif would have been allowed to take the dagger after Quertus notices that it was magical (and still on the corpse), but that doesn't really matter. That's again the rather annoying timeline problem with board games. I understood that all the loot from the Illithid corpse was taken by the party as whole. There are magical auras of the items (including the dagger's) in the post 532, so I figured that Endur had assumed (correctly) that Quertus would cast _Detect Magic_ at the corpse. But let's drop this thing too, it all began from some thousand posts ago and from misunderstanding, so there's not much point trying to figure it out anymore. Kilcif can keep the dagger.


----------



## Xael (Feb 29, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I check the Ooc first when I get home from work, and hadn't seen that as-of-yet.
> 
> If you woud have looked back at my Edit, you would have seen the changes.



I posted before you had edited the post, so my post now looks like it's little out-of-place.   Just was a bit surprised of: "Yeah, I'm just a poor Kripp. No money, no."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 29, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone - Sorry, I misread that post about staking Dorina.




:shrugs: it happens no big deal.    To be honest I don't really remember any incidents with you that caused me grief and flooded Endur’s inbox with emails. 




			
				Xael said:
			
		

> But let's drop this thing too, it all began from some thousand posts ago and from misunderstanding, so there's not much point trying to figure it out anymore.




Again I couldn't agree more.  The Subject is done and over.


----------



## Xael (Feb 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> 4) To give everyone time to think about what they want to accomplish with this game;



For Quertus to be able to stand somewhere high in Maerimyda, shouting: "I have the powah!" and show his middle finger at the Balor.  And survive after that of course...



> 5) To give everyone time to figure out how or whether they want to invade Maerimydra, Shadowdale, or some other place.



Quertus wants to capture to the caravan, and check out at least Lich's Mire and maybe Glourgoth's Chasm. Probably. The invasion of Maerimyda happens when Matron orders so.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 29, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> I posted before you had edited the post, so my post now looks like it's little out-of-place.   Just was a bit surprised of: "Yeah, I'm just a poor Kripp. No money, no."




It was really a 'Hi, I'm Kripp. You worthless Drow had better cough up some dough for healing wands, 'cause mine is for me 'Bloop!' 

Speaking of which, I outlined what I could make with the time allowed, should someone wish to put up the cash...

A Cure Mod Wounds and a Cause Mod Wounds 30 charges each.

I'll have to foot the XP (I don't mind), but Kripp needs some 'party cash' to the sum of 2,700GP
That will give both the living andthe undead some much needed Healing.
SOmeone let me know if you want the Wands, if not, I will be shifting my money a biy, since I will have time to make myself a Wand or two instead.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh, my. I apparently need to read the *entire* OOC thread before opening my big mouth. Man, I miss Serpenteye. I was wondering why Endur took over the Matron in the last few IC posts, but I figured it was just the Morcane personality took over so strongly that Serpenteye had no choice but follow along. Now that I know the real deal, I agree with Xael complaining about Iron-Fisted DM.  Anyway, perhaps too late, but sorry to see you go, and I really hope you come back soon. You did a great job, in my eyes.

As for all this talk about killing the Matron, let's not forget that Narcelia is possibly . . . maybe . . . well, probably not . . . out there trying to find her way back. Then what's a second daughter to do?  OOC, Narcelia has had thoughts of killing the Matron ever since the possession incident. I never brought them up IC because it would get her (Narcelia) killed, and I never brought them up OOC because I like the threat the Matron is to her own House, and because I didn't want Serpenteye to lose her job. I actually kind of thought Serpenteye (and Endur) had a Master Plan, as it were.

Grand Scheme: The Matron devolves into dangerously intelligent insanity. The kids decide to a) ignore her, or b) bump her off, both to their peril. If a), then: the Matron gets pissed and a whole lotta heads roll, probably including the Matron's. If b), then: hopefully only the Matron gets it. Narcelia (were she still around) becomes Matron Millithor. She starts taking advice from her loving relations and someone else ends up being the power behind the House. As it is, Carcelon now becomes Matron and probably does a better job than Narcelia would. Hm . . .  (Sorry, rambling thoughts make ridiculous posts.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks , but please don't blame Endur for my desiscion. He may be iron-fisted, but that just means I'll have to grow a thicker skin. He's still a great DM, and I'm lucky to have played in this game with him.
-
I can almost guarantee that if you make a serious attempt to kill the Matron there will be a lot of Wailing (of the Banshee variant) and gnashing of teeth .


----------



## Endur (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh, just because I'm taking a hiatus from posting on a regular basis, doesn't mean that everyone else has to take a hiatus.  Please feel free to continue to make posts.


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Hey Serpenteye, no worries. I think you did a great job, and don't blame anyone for anything (well, except for myself for my prolonged absence). 

And who said anything about *me* making a serious attempt to kill the Matron? <insert sweet smile here> That's what flunkies are for.

Narcelia is going to have a series of dreams (I'm not sure how many yet), so I'm definitely going to be posting during the hiatus. I have a lot to make up for.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 29, 2004)

I wonder... What kind of spell would be required of Torellan to get over his 'physical problems'? _Polymorph_ could handle it, but I doubt Quertus is willing to prepare it just so Torellan can have fun. Maybe a cantrip with a short duration?


----------



## Serpenteye (Feb 29, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> I wonder... What kind of spell would be required of Torellan to get over his 'physical problems'? _Polymorph_ could handle it, but I doubt Quertus is willing to prepare it just so Torellan can have fun. Maybe a cantrip with a short duration?




Maybe a "Raise Dead"?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 29, 2004)

Rofl!


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

Evil, evil, evil! :: shakes head :: Oh, boy, Serpenteye, keep yourself in the OOC thread at least.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 29, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> It was really a 'Hi, I'm Kripp. You worthless Drow had better cough up some dough for healing wands, 'cause mine is for me 'Bloop!'
> 
> Speaking of which, I outlined what I could make with the time allowed, should someone wish to put up the cash...
> 
> ...





_...It's like I'm invisible..._


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 29, 2004)

If you find Narcelia and help her with her Devious Plan of World Domination, she'll give you money.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 29, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> _...It's like I'm invisible..._




Are you willing to make other wands?  A Searing Light of your caster level would be quite handy, and I'd be willing to fork over the cash from my share of looting Szith Morcane.


----------



## Xael (Mar 1, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> I wonder... What kind of spell would be required of Torellan to get over his 'physical problems'? _Polymorph_ could handle it, but I doubt Quertus is willing to prepare it just so Torellan can have fun. Maybe a cantrip with a short duration?



Well, you have three weeks to research a new spell... Besides, I bet that Torellan should be more worried about getting _Gentle Repose_ cast at him at the moment.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> If you find Narcelia and help her with her Devious Plan of World Domination, she'll give you money.



If we can't find her with _Locate Person_, _Locate Object_ and _Greater Scrying_, we can't find her. But I'm pretty confident that we will. Now, if she's still alive when we find her, is completely another matter.



> And who said anything about *me* making a serious attempt to kill the Matron? <insert sweet smile here> That's what flunkies are for.



Oh yeah. Anybody want a _Nightmare_ as a mount? I should be able to get few with _Planar Binding_. I think. Theoretically, Quertus could get a friggin' army of demons with it. Hmm... Couple of _Invisible Stalker_s as bodyguards...  



And does anybody have need for those _Gauntlets of Ogre Power_? I mean, Quertus *does* have a strength of 9...


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 1, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I can almost guarantee that if you make a serious attempt to kill the Matron there will be a lot of Wailing (of the Banshee variant) and gnashing of teeth .




Nah, Carcelon knows that an out-and-out power struggle with the Matron is not the way to go.  Her current way of thinking is the classic knife in the back if she survives the battle with Irae.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 1, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> _...It's like I'm invisible..._




Not invisible, I just haven't figured out what to do with Carcelon's share yet.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 1, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> If we can't find her with _Locate Person_, _Locate Object_ and _Greater Scrying_, we can't find her. But I'm pretty confident that we will. Now, if she's still alive when we find her, is completely another matter.




Another option is to ask Kripp to issue Narcelia a _Sending_.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 1, 2004)

"Glub, glub, glub."


----------



## Endur (Mar 2, 2004)

There are several armies of demons for sale in the Abyss.  Of course, the price tag is kind of steep.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. Anybody want a _Nightmare_ as a mount? I should be able to get few with _Planar Binding_. I think. Theoretically, Quertus could get a friggin' army of demons with it. Hmm... Couple of _Invisible Stalker_s as bodyguards...


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 2, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> There are several armies of demons for sale in the Abyss. Of course, the price tag is kind of steep.



You sometimes have to worry about them being called back to the bloodwar after you pay them, too...


----------



## Uriel (Mar 2, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Another option is to ask Kripp to issue Narcelia a _Sending_.




That's possible, if he is asked.
Let's say that he casts a _Sending_ the day after they combat is resolved (forst day with new spells).

Someone figure out what message you want to send her (providing she is alive, that is...). 25 words as per the spell description.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 2, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Are you willing to make other wands?  A Searing Light of your caster level would be quite handy, and I'd be willing to fork over the cash from my share of looting Szith Morcane.




Yes, but there is the time issue in creating them. 1 day/1,000GP. That would put Searing Light 23 days of creation...Not really all that possible right now.
Even at a half strength Wand, it's still nearly two weeks.


At the very least, I think that several _Cure Light Wounds_ Wands are needed. 1 day each, 50 Charges for 375GP. Great deal...


----------



## Xael (Mar 2, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> There are several armies of demons for sale in the Abyss. Of course, the price tag is kind of steep.



What? You mean that they won't work for just the possibility to slaughter lots of people/stuff? Cheapskates...


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 2, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Someone figure out what message you want to send her (providing she is alive, that is...). 25 words as per the spell description.




Something along the lines of:
"Where are you?  Are you alive?  Well?  Captured?  Trapped?"

Another option would be for Kripp to ask similar questions via _Commune_


----------



## Endur (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, yes, there are demons that will come to the prime material plane just for the chance of killing mortals.  Many of them are already in Maerimydra. 

Most demons are thrilled to kill mortals, and are likely to attack the first mortal they meet (including their summoner).  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> What? You mean that they won't work for just the possibility to slaughter lots of people/stuff? Cheapskates...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Most demons are thrilled to kill mortals, and are likely to attack the first mortal they meet (including their summoner).



Doesn't sound like a very good plan to me...   

Is Kilcif cured of his curse now or do I need to find someone to post in character that they cured him...?


----------



## Endur (Mar 4, 2004)

Kilcif will be cured as soon as Kripp casts the spell.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is Kilcif cured of his curse now or do I need to find someone to post in character that they cured him...?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 5, 2004)

Narcelia needs to know if she's able to respond in order for me to post IC.


----------



## Endur (Mar 5, 2004)

Kripp does not get a response from the sending.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Narcelia needs to know if she's able to respond in order for me to post IC.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 5, 2004)

*Plan B*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Kripp does not get a response from the sending.





OK, _Commune_ it is then...

Oh, there's my spell list for the day at the end of the post...
I posted a long list of my spells, as well as what I was casting yesterday, but ENWorld ate them. Frustrated, I decided to see what the Sending would yield (if anything) first.


_Commune_
I plan on asking 3 quesions for myself, not pertaining to Narcelia, as well as the following 3. Other PCs, please chime in now if you have any suggestions.
Questions that relate to Narcelia only, please, I'm not giving the lottery numbers away...

1:Is the drow known as Narcelia Millithor alive.

2: Is she closer to my current location than to the Lake of Shadows?

3:Is she within a day's swim of my current location?


3 more for you folks to mill over....

Afterwards, if ashe seems within distance,  will use Lesser Planar Ally to summon an Quasit. I would think that a Quasit that served HWSID would have an aquatic form, maybe a shark, since it has medium options. Something to find Narcelia hopefully.

I can summon a Water Elemental instead, but I like the Quasit for intelligence/reasoning ability vs. a big mass of water.
The Quasit wil be instructed to ascertain if she is alive or dead (her condition could change between the COmmune and the Quasit finding her...), and to attempt to bring her back to us, or at least get a read on her. Perhaps then one of our Arcane friends can get to her/find her/Teleport to her etc...

Suggestions on Questions etc before I post IC?



Spells (Current Domain Spells Picked-Watery Death)

0:<6>No LightX3,Read Magic,Mending,Guidance.

1:<7>(D)Entangle,Stupor,Divine Favor X2,Cure Light Wounds X2,
Command.

2:<7>(D)Mark of the Outcast,Dance of Ruin,Restoration X3,
Gentle Repose X1,Hold Person.


3:<6>(D)Control Water,Searing Light,
Dispel Magic X2,Cure Serious Wounds.

4:<4>(D)Rushing Waters,Sending,
Lesser Planar Ally X2.

5:<3>(D)Dehydrate,Commune,Summon Monster V.

Edited mistakes on Spells picked...


----------



## Endur (Mar 6, 2004)

A quasit with swimming capability is fine.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> A quasit with swimming capability is fine.




Could a medium Water Elemental carry Narcelia back along the river, though?
 can't quite summon a Large one with Lesser planar Ally.
If I summoned a Quasit and a WE, we could have a Search and Rescue mission ready to go.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Could a medium Water Elemental carry Narcelia back along the river, though?
> can't quite summon a Large one with Lesser planar Ally.
> If I summoned a Quasit and a WE, we could have a Search and Rescue mission ready to go.





Ack, wrong spell list...that one didn't even have 5th Level spells...editing.


----------



## Endur (Mar 6, 2004)

A medium might be able to carry Narcelia up the volcanic tube.  Maybe.  You are not sure.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Could a medium Water Elemental carry Narcelia back along the river, though?
> can't quite summon a Large one with Lesser planar Ally.
> If I summoned a Quasit and a WE, we could have a Search and Rescue mission ready to go.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 7, 2004)

lalalalalalala....

_....Zieggrek goes rends someone...._

ahem...sorry...feeling a bit bloodthirsty there for some reason...


----------



## Endur (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, you can make a post about rending someone.  There are any number of collaboratoring scum on the commoner level or the barracks level.  Don't let me stop you.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> lalalalalalala....
> 
> _....Zieggrek goes rends someone...._
> 
> ahem...sorry...feeling a bit bloodthirsty there for some reason...


----------



## Thels (Mar 7, 2004)

Sorry for not replying for the last two weeks. I had a caching problem on my gateway, so I wasn't able to access the forum since the update  Anyhow, fixed now.

Dariel could defenitely use a CLW wand!
Dariel would also be interested in a cloak of protection, I think, but lemme read the IC thread 1st.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 7, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> ahem...sorry...feeling a bit bloodthirsty there for some reason...



And that's why we love you, dear.

Good to see you back, Thels!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 7, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> And that's why we love you, dear.




*LMAO*

I thought about posting some brief rampage on the commoner level - but then again, Matron had wanted them for her undead army, and might be angry if the bodies weren't in any shape to be raised.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 15, 2004)

So, are we going to get this party (re)started?

Uriel, now that Carcelon has had some time to consider she would like Kripp to build a _Wand of Death Ward_.  She's had one too many brushes with banshees & grappling vampires...


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 15, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So, are we going to get this party (re)started?




Why not? 

I'm willing to resume playing the Matron, if that's ok.


----------



## Endur (Mar 16, 2004)

Sure, go ahead and start posting.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> I'm willing to resume playing the Matron, if that's ok.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 16, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Sure, go ahead and start posting.



Sweet.   Welcome back SE!


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Great! Good to have you back, Serpenteye.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Great! Good to have you back, Serpenteye.




Thanks . 

I really doubt we're going to find Narcelia alive. It seems unplausible, and Endur's not one to pull his punches. Finding your body might also be very difficult, and the only way you could come back would be as an undead (unless HWSID is granting Raise Dead and Ressurection spells to his clerics). 
The only way for you to return if we didn't find your body would be to rise again as a ghost, since they are the only kind of undead that don't need to be animated or spawned to be created (iIrc). 
Does that thought appeal to you?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Are you plotting behind my back with the DM?  My first choice would be to return as a really super-powered Narcelia, but since that's unlikely (to put it mildly), it doesn't really matter to me. If I was no longer Narcelia, I'd want to play a drow, but other than that, I don't mind whatever you want to throw at me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Are you plotting behind my back with the DM?



It’s always a possibility but I think you where in negative hit points after being washed down river so I find it hard to believe that you lived also...  

Though people in real life have fallen from 50,000 feet only to bounced a few time and lived to tell the story.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> My first choice would be to return as a really super-powered Narcelia, but since that's unlikely (to put it mildly), it doesn't really matter to me.




What if you came back as some undead river hag? 



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> If I was no longer Narcelia, I'd want to play a drow, but other than that, I don't mind whatever you want to throw at me.



What?  Why don’t you become a bugbear and we can take over the party one PC death at a time!


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Are you plotting behind my back with the DM?




No, no. I'm just plotting with myself . It's just that willing herself to become a ghost may be the only way for Narcelia to return as a character in the game. 

--

Endur; How many coffins are there in Szith Morcane and its surroundings? Did Dorina have any records of her inventories? Can (non free willed) vampires share a coffin or do they have to have one each? How many coffins an be constructed in SM within a week?


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 17, 2004)

So, Serp, how does the matron plan to remain in contact with Kilcif when he goes with us to the Lake?

(I could be wrong, but I don't remember the Cephalometer being capable of that)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So, Serp, how does the matron plan to remain in contact with Kilcif when he goes with us to the Lake?




Ohhh so now you have to plot against me in the OOC section. huh? 

It’s probably a hold over in my mind from a previous edition but I thought a vampire had to use the coffin he was given at death and couldn’t change later on.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 17, 2004)

Not plotting against you.  Just confused by the Matron's IC post.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So, Serp, how does the matron plan to remain in contact with Kilcif when he goes with us to the Lake?
> 
> (I could be wrong, but I don't remember the Cephalometer being capable of that)




Domination establishes a telepathic link between the dominator and the dominated (that works as long as they are both on the same plane iirc). The Matron will use that link to communicate with Carcelon trough Kilcif.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Not plotting against you.  Just confused by the Matron's IC post.



I know, and I’m just having fun.   

Though its kind of funny as when I read it I still saw there was still no freewill for Kilcif so I guess that shows you how different two people can interrupt something. 

Sadly, I think SE has it right btw.  (SE, post will ya.  )


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ohhh so now you have to plot against me in the OOC section. huh?
> 
> It’s probably a hold over in my mind from a previous edition but I thought a vampire had to use the coffin he was given at death and couldn’t change later on.




Against you? Dont tell me that Kilcif would prefer to stay with the Matron. 

I agree with you about the coffins (unless the original coffin is destroyed), and I intended the coffins for the new vampires that Torellan, Laernan and Kiernan will soon spawn for us.
Assuming a coffin is about 2,5 feet wide, 7 feet long and 2 feet high we can fit 25 coffins in a Portable Hole. A force of 50 vampires in the Matron's pocket.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 17, 2004)

*goes and reads _Dominate_*

Ah, I get it now.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sadly, I think SE has it right btw.  (SE, post will ya.  )




I'm just waiting for a word from Endur before I can set my Vampire plan into motion. If the coffins can't be found in SM or made on short notice (which seems likely) we'll have to raid some surface mortuary for them.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *goes and reads _Dominate_*
> 
> Ah, I get it now.




And I've got another slave to send on Quertus' shopping trip. Does everybody have their list ready?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Against you? Dont tell me that Kilcif would prefer to stay with the Matron.




Well-being close to the matron does have one advantage the dominance drops with-in her aura she is projecting or at least Kilcif has always regained his senses when he is close to her.  Why this is you would have to ask Endur but besides the above he has no desire to be close to “it”.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for a word from Endur before I can set my Vampire plan into motion. If the coffins can't be found in SM or made on short notice (which seems likely) we'll have to raid some surface mortuary for them.




We're a very short distance from a very large crypt.  If you want stone sarcophagi I don't think you're going to have a hard time finding them.

If you want anything else, we just need to define "coffin".

For the corpses of the "lesser beings" I think "shipping crate" comes close enough...


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well-being close to the matron does have one advantage the dominance drops with-in her aura she is projecting or at least Kilcif has always regained his senses when he is close to her.  Why this is you would have to ask Endur but besides the above he has no desire to be close to “it”.




The Circle of Protection against Evil has surely dissipated by now. Kilcif can't escape her domination that easily.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Circle of Protection against Evil has surely dissipated by now. Kilcif can't escape her domination that easily.



Is that what was protecting him from it?  If so yeah I guess your right he’s little more than a drooling automation.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow, not online for a few days and 2 of my pbp games revive! Maybe I just need to stay offline more often...  

I don't have any shopping needs.

Question: were we still going to send that little expedition to the surface? Just wondering....


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 17, 2004)

For Domination... not that I am _trying_ to put a crimp in the Matron's plans, mind you... but isn't there a duration, and doesn't the subject get a new save every time they are asked to do something against their nature? According to the SRD, anyway....


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Wow, not online for a few days and 2 of my pbp games revive! Maybe I just need to stay offline more often...
> 
> I don't have any shopping needs.
> 
> Question: were we still going to send that little expedition to the surface? Just wondering....




Expedition...? It would be best to send our shoppers to Skullport, not the surface. I briefly considered starting an undead-plague on the surface, but since the Wraith is unpredictable and is limited in its ability to spawn and control the spawn of its decendants that plan would just make us even more enemies and avail us nothing. Did we discuss some other expedition? I don't recall that we did.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> For Domination... not that I am _trying_ to put a crimp in the Matron's plans, mind you... but isn't there a duration, and doesn't the subject get a new save every time they are asked to do something against their nature? According to the SRD, anyway....




The duration is 1 day/level, and I imagine there's not much that is against Kilcif's nature to do...


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 17, 2004)

During your absence, Endur posted a declaration by the Matron that Dariel and Ziegrekk would lead a surface raid for the purpose of capturing additional slaves.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Ahh, chattel for the sacrifice. Yes, that's a laudable purpose. Let's.

Dariel, Zieggrek, my Dominated Wizard, Torellan and a couple of his new Vampire buddies should suffice. A bunch of low-level soldiers would only slow you down. I'll leave the details (and one of the Portable Holes) to you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 17, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The duration is 1 day/level, and I imagine there's not much that is against Kilcif's nature to do...



Actually, alot of things are agiast his nature.  Being exposed to attacks, fallowing the orders of others without question, but it matters not his will is too weak to put up any type of resistance.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2004)

No no no nonononononooo... _Torellan_ and Ziegrekk would lead a surface raid, Dariel is just tagging along in case Torellan is threatened with sunburn


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> No no no nonononononooo... _Torellan_ and Ziegrekk would lead a surface raid, Dariel is just tagging along in case Torellan is threatened with sunburn




Ok, yes. Power to the PCs.


----------



## Endur (Mar 17, 2004)

Willing oneself to become a ghost requires a conscious mind, so Narcelia doesn't qualify.

With regards to inventory, accurate records weren't kept.  In terms of coffins, there are a number of coffins in the section of the Dodrien crypts you didn't explore.  On the noble level, there were three wooden coffins (crude) and one fancy destroyed stone sarcophagus.

You have no idea regarding the "sharing of a coffin", but Torellan doesn't seem enthusiastic about the idea if you mention it to him.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

What exactly qualifies as a coffin, as far as vampiric rest and regeneration is concerned? Would a crate suffice, or any small and enclosed space?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2004)

Unless you ask him to 'share a coffin' with a living female 

Seriously, I need to do something about his problem. And some friendly Gentle Reposes from our resident kuo-toa would be appreciated, it's hard already without loosing his looks.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 17, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Unless you ask him to 'share a coffin' with a living female
> 
> Seriously, I need to do something about his problem. And some friendly Gentle Reposes from our resident kuo-toa would be appreciated, it's hard already without loosing his looks.




Vampires don't rot. As for the other problem, I'm guessing it would help to ingest large quantities of blood. (because that whole sustem is blood-operated you know, and your problem is probably caused by extremely low blood-pressure)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

Gentle Repose, sure.
I think that I will makea GR wand, so as not to have to memorize the spells during adventures.

Vampires don't rot per se, but they do get all dry and dissicated, as per the cinema. All the better to revive them in cool 'What's this, a mummy? Let's take it out into...Argh!!!!!!' (Vampire bites, starts getting a 'healthy' look. Stupid human dies.

That's just a flavor call for Endur, though.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 17, 2004)

Uriel, speaking of wands, did you see my post above?

Carcelon would very much like a wand of _Death Ward_.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 17, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> During your absence, Endur posted a declaration by the Matron
> <snip>



That would be the one. 

I was just wondering if that was still a go now that SE was back (as I see it is).


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Uriel, speaking of wands, did you see my post above?
> 
> Carcelon would very much like a wand of _Death Ward_.




A fully charged Wand of Death Ward would take 21 days to make, and cost 21,000 <10,500> GP.

Endur, how do you feel about creating partial wands, and what would be the min charges if allowed?


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 18, 2004)

Uriel, do you still have any plans to start a new UaVS- campaign? I'm itching to play Nurthrak again.

(sorry about the oot, but I seem to have lost your e-mail adress)


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 18, 2004)

Narcelia is still alive and kicking . . . at least until I get the nod from Endur to make up a new character.  And then perhaps becoming a "faithful inferior" until all the nasty drow types kill each other off would be appealing. We shall see. I have another dream to write up as well, I think. Perhaps later tonight . . .


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Uriel, do you still have any plans to start a new UaVS- campaign? I'm itching to play Nurthrak again.
> 
> (sorry about the oot, but I seem to have lost your e-mail adress)




OT: bluehead69@yahoo.com

Not a new one right now, sorry. I'm running 6 games and a 7th is a bit much until I get RL under control.
I _might_ have space for him in another game, although we'd have to bump him a bit.Since he's not official (the template/LA was a bit home-tweaked as I recall). The other game is my _Remnants of the Horde_ game, where the PCs are all Ogres,half Fiends,Goblins etc...That would be a little ways off, however.


----------



## Endur (Mar 18, 2004)

You are not sure where to seperate fact from myth.  (Are you asking a NPC this question?)  

You think earth from the grave where the vampire was buried may be necessary, but that might be a myth.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> What exactly qualifies as a coffin, as far as vampiric rest and regeneration is concerned? Would a crate suffice, or any small and enclosed space?


----------



## Endur (Mar 18, 2004)

With regards to the Matron, inconsistent behavior is normal for chaotic drow.  And the Matron is now somewhat more chaotic than before she was slain and reanimated.

I'm assuming PCs assigned to the surface raid have already left on the raid.  Likewise, Quertus left on his shopping expedition and already returned.

Uriel had posted that Kripp was going to do a commune, but hasn't posted the questions, so I'm waiting for him to either post the questions, or I'll abstract the questions and just give him the answers.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> That would be the one.
> 
> I was just wondering if that was still a go now that SE was back (as I see it is).


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2004)

I had posted a few questions with a request from the other PCs for some that they'd lie to pose, pertaining to Narcelia or Myrmidia <sp?> etc...

<Start>Commune
I plan on asking 3 quesions for myself, not pertaining to Narcelia, as well as the following 3. Other PCs, please chime in now if you have any suggestions.
Questions that relate to Narcelia only, please, I'm not giving the lottery numbers away...

1:Is the drow known as Narcelia Millithor alive.

2: Is she closer to my current location than to the Lake of Shadows?

3:Is she within a day's swim of my current location?


3 more for you folks to mill over.... <End>

So, anyone else who would like to chime in here, lease do...

As well, Endur, what is your decision on partially charged Wands, minimum charges etc...?


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 18, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> You are not sure where to seperate fact from myth.  (Are you asking a NPC this question?)
> 
> You think earth from the grave where the vampire was buried may be necessary, but that might be a myth.




No, I'm not asking anyone. I guess we'll have to do it by trial and error. Torellan didn't need any earth for his transformation so I'll assume that's not necessary. 
I wanted Torellan to take a couple of his spawn with him on the raid, so I'd prefer if he hasn't left yet. Do we have enough real coffins for 10 additional vampires? If so we will gather those coffins in the throne room, the Matron summons the best warriors of Szith Morcane's guard one by one for interrogations about their involvement with the Kiaransalites, and Torellan turns them into vampires. 5 of them will join him on the raid and 5 will stay behind to guard the barracks and reassure the remaining soldiers.

Does that sound like the Matron would think it was a good plan?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 20, 2004)

OK, so nobody else seems to want to ask anything about Narcelia...I guess she must not be that important to the group overall.

So, my questions are/were

1: Is the drow known as Narcelia Millithor alive.

2: Is she closer to my current location than to the Lake of Shadows?

3: Is she within a day's swim of my current location?

4: Could one of your servitors (Quasit) locate her in the water?

5: Does Kirianselee have agent upon the road to Myrmidra in anticipation of us,waiting to ambush us?

6: Is Carcelon an acceptable Priestess for your needs in the upcoming meeting?

7-9 in email...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 20, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> 7-9 in email...




Wow, I've never met a deity that has email...


----------



## Uriel (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never met a deity that has email...







Dude, hewhoswimsindarkess69@hotmail.com


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 21, 2004)

Poor Narcelia . . . she's gonna be pretty irritated when she wakes up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Dude, hewhoswimsindarkess69@hotmail.com



email sent! 

You do know a deity of real power wouldn't need the numbers in his email address as they would have realized the value of email long before the common man did.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Dude, hewhoswimsindarkess69@hotmail.com




Hotmail is telling me that the mailbox doesn't exists.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 21, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> email sent!
> 
> You do know a deity of real power wouldn't need the numbers in his email address as they would have realized the value of email long before the common man did.




Yeah, but all the cool kids (Atrophals?) have '69' or '666' in their email.
HeWhoSwimsInDarkness wasn't going to have 666, since he deals with that every day and all...

You know: I put my email as bluehead_6_9@yahoo.com * when I first got email. Unbeknowingly, I coppied every other idiot on the net, '69,dude!'.
See, my birthday is june 9th, 1969...6/9/69...I've had plenty of '69,dude!' jokes to last a lifetime.

HeWhoSwimsInDarkness still gets kewl points.


* no spaces, so as to hopefully thwart the spammers...


----------



## Xael (Mar 21, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Quertus makes his trip to Skullport, buys several magical items of power, and returns to Szith Morcane without incident. His experiments with the Sword of the Dales continue.



Did he manage to sell the loot (if we would actually agree on what to sell)? That pretty much decides what he can buy with his share (Quertus doesn't have much money).



> Planning continues on how to attack Maerimydra. The commoners and slaves are being assembled into a group that will march as an army. The path will take them to the Lake of Shadows, where they will catch up with Carcelon, Kripp, and Kilcif.



I was under the impression that the plan was still for Quertus to buy the scrolls of _Teleportation Circle_s and teleport the army to Maerimyda. Or are we planning to teleport them from there?


----------



## Endur (Mar 21, 2004)

Kripp's questions:

1: Is the drow known as Narcelia Millithor alive? Yes.

2: Is she closer to my current location than to the Lake of Shadows?  No.

3: Is she within a day's swim of my current location?  No.

4: Could one of your servitors (Quasit) locate her in the water?  Probably.

5: Does Kirianselee have agent upon the road to Myrmidra in anticipation of us,waiting to ambush us?  Yes.

6: Is Carcelon an acceptable Priestess for your needs in the upcoming meeting?  Yes.


----------



## Endur (Mar 21, 2004)

You need to post what you sold and what you bought.  You were able to sell everything for half DMG value.

With regards to teleporting, its fine to use teleportation circles, but I don't think you ever made a post telling the Matron that's what you intend.
So, you might want to make a post regarding how you plan to teleport the army.


----------



## Endur (Mar 21, 2004)

I did not receive questions 7-9 through email.  You might want to just post them here, maybe with a spoiler tag.


			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> 7-9 in email...


----------



## Endur (Mar 21, 2004)

You can make partial wands with 10 or more charges.  Note that each charge costs the price for a scroll, not the price for a wand  when not building the full 50 charges (i.e. base is 25 gp not 15 gp).





			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> A fully charged Wand of Death Ward would take 21 days to make, and cost 21,000 <10,500> GP.
> 
> Endur, how do you feel about creating partial wands, and what would be the min charges if allowed?


----------



## Xael (Mar 21, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> You need to post what you sold and what you bought. You were able to sell everything for half DMG value.



Yeah, but I'm not actually sure if we've really agreed on it yet. I'll make a list though, and we can continue debating about it then.



> With regards to teleporting, its fine to use teleportation circles, but I don't think you ever made a post telling the Matron that's what you intend.
> So, you might want to make a post regarding how you plan to teleport the army.



Seems that I didn't, I just supposed that it was the plan. I'll fix that soonish.



Items to sell (Item - Market Price):

+3 Adamantine Longsword - 21 015
Sarduel's Slippers (as _Cape of The Mountebank_?) - 10 080?
Sarduel's Eyes (as _Eyes of Doom_?) - 25 000? (There's a penalty)
+1 Buckler - 1 115
Belt of Health +2 - 4 000
Minor Ring of Fire Resistance - 12 000
Robe of Protection +2 - 8 000
Potion of Delusion - ?
Amulet of Health +2 - 4 000
6 +1 Rapiers - 13 920
4 +1 Mithral Chain Shirts - 8 400
3 +1 Mithral Heavy Shields - 6 060
3 +2 Elven Chainmails - 24 450
2 +1 Small steel Shields - 2 318
+1 Corrosive dagger - 8 302
2 Cloak of Resistance +1 - 2 000
+2 Mithral Breastplate - 8 200
+2/+1 Dire Flail - 10 690
+2 Heavy Mace - 8 312
+2 Periapth of Wisdom - 4 000
+2 Gauntlets of Strength - 4000

Total is: 185 862 gp, which would earn us 92 931 gold pieces. Minus Torellan's part, which is 2 558 gold pieces (didn't include healing potions, there's no sense to sell them). That leaves 90 373 gold pieces to distribute to other members. And uhh, how many of us are there actually? Would somebody mind to count? 

And I hope those calculations are right. Might have made some mistakes, and I'm not sure about some items. Report any errors and possible changes please, I'll update this message.



Items to buy (Quertus' wealth before selling the loot = 9 223gp):

Scroll of Teleportation Circle - 3 825
Scroll of Greater Scrying + Focus - 3 575
Scroll of Planar Binding - 1 650

Total: 9 050 gold pieces. Quertus will buy more when he has the dough...  



And I think we never fully agreed on the distribution of some of the loot once again. Somebody wanted the 500gp worth of diamond dust right? How about splitting it half (Quertus would like stoneskin components)? And Torellan can have the higher-level MM wand, while Quertus would like the lower-level one.

And because of the (supposed) 20 or so days of "rest", Quertus might be able to craft some minor magical items, if needed.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 21, 2004)

I have no say in this. It's up to the party members whether or not they would be willing to save some for Narcelia. I also am not sure of the timing of Kripp's questions and the trip to get rid of the loot, which would possibly be a factor. There are things I'd use on the list, but it would be completely in character for Narcelia not to get anything (including money).


----------



## Endur (Mar 22, 2004)

On the topic of Kripp, Kilcif, and Carcelon traveling to visit the Lake of Shadows, how are you planning on traveling there?  Walking takes a week.  

Magical travel is quicker, but has its own risks.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 22, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OK, so nobody else seems to want to ask anything about Narcelia...I guess she must not be that important to the group overall.



I would think that it is more along the lines of we all thought your questions were fine and/or couldn't think of anything to add. 'Course, I can only speak for myself, but....


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 22, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> On the topic of Kripp, Kilcif, and Carcelon traveling to visit the Lake of Shadows, how are you planning on traveling there?  Walking takes a week.




*opens mouth*
*realizes Kripp can't cast _Word of Recall_*
*closes mouth*


----------



## Xael (Mar 22, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> *opens mouth*
> *realizes Kripp can't cast _Word of Recall_*
> *closes mouth*



*Waves hands and grins*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Carcelon does not recognize it.  But, you really don't have a good view of the worm.  All you see is the huge gaping mouth that looks big enough to swallow you whole.




Kilcif would show his recommendation of running simply by example but I doubt he gets much say in it.

Just out of curiosity how fast is this worm going?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

This isn't an attack on anyone, because I'm not sure where the problem lies, but this game has been awfully slow since I re-started. It's hard to tell timing, etc., when I was reading the back posts from when I was gone, but recently there has been very little action and hardly any interaction between characters. Is there something that we should be doing, Endur? I know that you've felt the need to move things along quickly. Is the game not going as you had hoped? Is the mood shifted for some reason? Are people getting sick of the game? I miss all the OOC banter, etc. Is there OOC tension that I'm just missing? Do people have a lot of OOC distractions? I know Thels does.

The bottom line, I guess, is that I see a problem. So: is there a problem? And if so, what can I do to help alleviate it? This used to be my absolute favorite game, and now hardly anything is going on. I miss you all.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2004)

I think it's just taking a while to rebuild momentum after taking 2-3 weeks off.

I'm here & posting, trying to help pick things up again.


----------



## Endur (Mar 24, 2004)

I think there are two types of posting, proactive posting and reactive posting.

Proactive posting is when a player writes a long post about something their character does.  A long post about Torellan going to seek out a drow female, Narcelia's dreams, etc.  Proactive posting can include other characters and NPCs, but you have be very careful to make sure you don't fall into the "my character wouldn't do that" trap, so its best if you don't include other PCs except in a recipiant fashion.  

Reactive posting is when you react to someone else's post.  Combat is a good example of reactive posting, you post how your character reacts to a situation the GM places your character in.

We're not seeing many proactive posts lately.  Could be many reasons.  People getting tired.  People being distracted.  Final exams.  Travel.  Real Life Issues.  Other Interests.  etc.

I myself have a lot of Real Life Issues right now.  I'm seriously considering ending my tour of duty as GM.  We could let someone else take over GMing or end the game.

I can see three roads from where we are today.
1) End the Game;
2) Let someone else take over as GM (Brother Shatterstone?);
3) Continue the Game as is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> This isn't an attack on anyone, because I'm not sure where the problem lies, but this game has been awfully slow since I re-started. It's hard to tell timing, etc., when I was reading the back posts from when I was gone, but recently there has been very little action and hardly any interaction between characters.




I do agree, I know that their is IC reason for this, like Kilcif not being much of a character, and theirs OOC reasons, I know Dalamar is hard at work on finals and I know Endur is busy with travel.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> Are people getting sick of the game? I miss all the OOC banter, etc. Is there OOC tension that I'm just missing? Do people have a lot of OOC distractions? I know Thels does.




I can't really think of an OOC tension besides my own, but its known and for the most part has been addressed and really doesn’t need to be brought to light right now but know of that reflects upon this game or Endur, who I think has done an outstanding job. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> I think there are two types of posting, proactive posting and reactive posting.




Aye, I agree and certain character should do certain things.  As an example that at least most of you know, I couldn’t run off and do stuff with Kilcif like I could say Brystasia.  Kilcif is a subordinate and nothing more.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> I can see three roads from where we are today.
> 1) End the Game;
> 2) Let someone else take over as GM (Brother Shatterstone?);
> 3) Continue the Game as is.



Well I know I can't do number 2.  I've yet to read the DMG and most of the spells in the PHB.  Anything I could come up with would quickly be destroyed.    Besides I don't do Drow... 

Besides that this isn't my call nor should I have a vote in it but I am paying attention and always have been.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 24, 2004)

I've made a concious choice to play this game a bit more hands off, and give the other players more freedom in how to accomplish our goals, but I suppose I may have taken my passivity a bit too far. I like this game and I want it to continue, I will try to do what I can to make it more fun for you.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 24, 2004)

I myself tend to be a very reactive poster, especially when I'm just getting into the game; that's why I haven't put in much at all.  I simply don't know the characters well enough to know what initiative to take.


----------



## Endur (Mar 24, 2004)

I was serious in my suggestion regarding my willingness to have another GM take over if we have any volunteers for the GM chair.  I have a lot of real life issues going on right now.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 24, 2004)

I've got next to no experience at DMing, so I'm afraid I can't help you there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 24, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I was serious in my suggestion regarding my willingness to have another GM take over if we have any volunteers for the GM chair.  I have a lot of real life issues going on right now.



I know you do boss...  If I honestly thought I could do it I would but I'm afraid I look at issues from one direction and I have issues with realize how powerful magic can be. 

That being said if some steps forward and does decide to DM I’m willing to buy the module and another book for them and have it shipped to them.  (but if you are over seas it will be slow to arrive.  )


----------



## Xael (Mar 24, 2004)

I have to admit that I'm more of a reactive poster usually. I don't know why. And I've also got my finals ongoing (last exam at friday, then freedom), so I've been slightly busy (the stress bothers me). Not that Quertus has much else to do than count coins and learn spells right now. Oh wait, he's got the world to conquer. Damn. I need to post more.

And Endur, if it's possible in any way, I'd like you to keep DM'ing. This is the best board game I've ever been in, goddamnit, and it's because of you. I don't care if you post once in a week, just don't quit.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2004)

I've had some Rl issues myself, thus stalling the 6 PbPs that I run.
I know how you feel, Endur.
I have been a more reactive poster in this one, since Kripp is a late comer and pretty much 'not in the cool crowd', being a Kuo-Toa and all.
Once the business at the Lake of Shadows is finished (if things go that way), I will/would become a more proactive poster.
I have noticed that the game has gone from the 120 mph speed to a more...well, a more school-zone friendly one.
I do enjoy this one immensely, however.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 24, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> And Endur, if it's possible in any way, I'd like you to keep DM'ing. This is the best board game I've ever been in, goddamnit, and it's because of you. I don't care if you post once in a week, just don't quit.




I second the motion.  Best e-game ever.   

I've been playing Carcelon as mostly reactive as I expect the Matron to be the most proactive of the PC's.  Sooner or later (probably later) Carcelon's proactiveness (is that even a word?) will increase as she acts to insure her position as the next Matron Millithor.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 24, 2004)

As soon as my finals are over, and the couple of entrance exams after them, I'll make sure Torellan will be back in all his witty-commenting glory. Besides, general downtime is the hardest to play because, like Endur said, you run into the problem of possibly writing a (N)PC's actions. 
Besides, if Endur made a post that placed Torellan in some place, say the guard barracks, I would immediately post Torellan playing around with some guards and his Dominating Gaze ("Sit!" "Fetch!" "Roll!"). It's easier to play your character when you know exactly where he/she is.


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

My perspective is that your character is exactly where you want him (or her) to be.  i.e. you can be on the commoner level, in the barracks level, in the noble level, or even on the surface.  Whereever you want to be.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> As soon as my finals are over, and the couple of entrance exams after them, I'll make sure Torellan will be back in all his witty-commenting glory. Besides, general downtime is the hardest to play because, like Endur said, you run into the problem of possibly writing a (N)PC's actions.
> Besides, if Endur made a post that placed Torellan in some place, say the guard barracks, I would immediately post Torellan playing around with some guards and his Dominating Gaze ("Sit!" "Fetch!" "Roll!"). It's easier to play your character when you know exactly where he/she is.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 25, 2004)

I know what you mean. But being a reactive poster is easier, even if you react to just being told where you are. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Sooner or later (probably later) Carcelon's proactiveness (is that even a word?) will increase as she acts to insure her position as the next Matron Millithor.



Hey . . . wait a minute. Narcelia isn't dead yet! 

Thanks for all your responses, and as others have said, I don't want you to quit as DM, Endur. If you need to take a longer break, we can. I really like this game, and will do almost anything to keep it alive.  And I suppose I shouldn't really be the one to complain, seeing as how I was gone for pretty much a month. Sorry all.

Sorry to see you go, Thels. I'll miss you in all the games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2004)

Thels, I'm sorry to see you go.  Keep the chin up and maybe sometime in the future you can make a triumphant return.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 25, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Hey . . . wait a minute. Narcelia isn't dead yet!




Not quite.  But only Kripp knows that for sure at the moment.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 25, 2004)

Those sneaky Kuo-Toa . . .


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Thels said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on.
> 
> Good Luck with the game.





Ach!
I'll put Alembregh on hold, since he is doing political things right now, while the other Dwarves are souting. You could return in 3 months and still be on 'day 3'.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2004)

Endur: Assuming that it is a Purple Worm (or something similar, regarding the Swallow Whole bit).

You are allowed to try and cut your way out with a light Slash/iercing weapon.
 assume that Fleshripper blasts count as well?Doing slash damage and all.

That poor worm...


----------



## Endur (Mar 25, 2004)

In the Underdark, it is known as a Black Worm (no color in darkvision).  

Yes, fleshripper blasts will work just fine to open a hole in the worm.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 25, 2004)

So, I'm guessing it should be safe to say that the worm doesn't get a reflex save?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow... I be away from the computer for a few days, and lots of posts...  

Some thoughts on current topics:

I am primarily a reactive poster, as I don't know the other characters or the game well enough yet to switch to proactive. Also, the nature of my character's personality is leaning towards reactive as well. And I have RL issues I have been dealing with - I and my SO are moving from MI to Indianapolis in a month, and I am trying to get everything together while working full time and attending college 3/4 time.

I really enjoy this game, Endur, and hope you continue to run - but I know from previous experience that if a DM cannot put his/her full attention on a game or is getting burned out on it, the game isn't anywhere near as good and tends to die a bad death. I would run, but I really don't have the time to DM right now either...

That said, if we are going to continue the game, I can attempt to be a more proactive poster (I can be, I'm just hesitant because I and my character are new to the group).


----------



## Endur (Mar 26, 2004)

No reflex save for the worm. 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> So, I'm guessing it should be safe to say that the worm doesn't get a reflex save?


----------



## Xael (Mar 26, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Not quite. But only Kripp knows that for sure at the moment.



Quertus will start casting _Greater Scrying_s soonish.  



Last exam starts after an hour! Arrrggghh!!! Four more hours to freedom! Woo!

Edit: Exams over! *runs around and screams*


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2004)

Exams over for me too! *doesn't run around and scream*


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 27, 2004)

Yay!!! Post more now guys!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2004)

Endur, hw many charges did i blast the Worm with? At least 2, maybe 3 from your description.

As well, I hadn't listed my spells for the day of travel.


0:<6>No LightX3,Read Magic,Mending,Guidance.

1:<7>(D)Entangle,Stupor,Divine Favor X2,Cure Light Wounds X2,
Command.

2:<7>(D)Mark of the Outcast,Dance of Ruin,Restoration X3,
Gentle Repose X1,Hold Person.


3:<6>(D)Control Water,Searing Light,
Dispel Magic X2,Cure Serious Wounds.

4:<4>(D)Rushing Waters,Sending,
Lesser Planar Ally,Cure Critical Wounds,Summon Monster IV.

5:<3>(D)Dehydrate,Commune,Slay Living,Summon Monster V.


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

4 charges.  Two while you were outside the worm, two on the inside.


----------



## Xael (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok, back to dividing loot:

We have Quertus, Torellan, Matron, The Fish, Goblin-Big, Carcelon and The Monster. Who did I forget?  

That would be 90 373/7 and thus 12 910gp per character (plus additional 2 558 to Torellan). But I'm sure I forgot somebody.


Edit: Oh yeah, Dariel. Then it's 11 296gp per character.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Ok, back to dividing loot:



Poor Narcelia. 

Edit: In more than one way, hehee.


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

Who is "The Monster"?  Zieggrek?  

Others who would like a share of the loot?  Eilos.  Solom Nedrazak.  All sorts of other minor drow who would like a share.  



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Ok, back to dividing loot:
> 
> We have Quertus, Torellan, Dariel, Matron, The Fish, Goblin-Big, Carcelon and The Monster. Who did I forget?


----------



## Xael (Mar 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Who is "The Monster"? Zieggrek?



Yup.  



> Others who would like a share of the loot? Eilos. Solom Nedrazak. All sorts of other minor drow who would like a share.



I understand Eilos wanting a share, but Solom?! What's he done to help our righteous cause? *grumble* Just another reason to get rid of him... 

Bah, It's Matron's job to decide how the money is divided anyway.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2004)

The Matron summoned Solom some time ago, if he wants any say in the future of Szith Morcane (not to mention the treasure) he'd better show up soon .
Unless he's very convincing I see no reason why he should be included, so the loot will probably be divided equally between all the PCs, except Kripp who's already been payed 20'000 (IIrc).


----------



## Xael (Mar 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I permitted Dorina to be destroyed because of her vampiric nature.



Let's just kill this guy, shall we?


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 28, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> [/color]Let's just kill this guy, shall we?




Unless he accepts my offer that he become my vassal, we will. (I'm guessing he will not accept it  ) Too bad Torellan's not around to vampirize him.


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

Never underestimate the innate cowardice of drow males.  Even a drow male archmage who probably has sufficient arcane power to obliterate all the PCs might submit just because it is expected that males submit to female control.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Unless he accepts my offer that he become my vassal, we will. (I'm guessing he will not accept it  ) Too bad Torellan's not around to vampirize him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Never underestimate the innate cowardice of drow males.



That's the reason why I don't do drow...  

(note: Not that I think that males should dominant either.  I simply think that the strongest person should lead.   )


----------



## Xael (Mar 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Never underestimate the innate cowardice of drow males.



No, no, no. You've got it all wrong. It's called common sense.


----------



## Endur (Mar 28, 2004)

Go ahead and list a weeks worth of magical spell castings and research for Quertus.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 28, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Who is "The Monster"? Zieggrek?





			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Yup.



  Yep, that's the point.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 29, 2004)

Yeah! The Matron is back, kicking butt and taking names! Endur, you're a great DM, but I missed Serpenteye. Good to have you back. 

As for Narcelia, I'm pretty much out of dreams for her, so I'm not going to post until ya'll find her, unless I get inspired. So, yes I am around, but I'm not posting.


----------



## Xael (Mar 29, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Go ahead and list a weeks worth of magical spell castings and research for Quertus.



Well, here's the plan (which probably changes, as I'm planning to make another trip to Skullport):

Day 1 (returning from Skullport): Learn _Greater Scrying_ and _Tongues_. Cast bunch of _Dispel Magic_s on any traps found in the temple.

Day 2: Learn _Magic Circle Agains Evil_ and _Planar Binding_. Cast _Tongues _and _Permanency _(to communicate with those bloody summonings!). Cast _Greater Scrying_ and try to find Narcelia. Act accordingly (ie. _Teleport_ to rescue).

Day 3: Learn _Dimensional Anchor_ and _Ray of Enfeeblement_. Cast Planar Binding (and other needed spells) to summon Advanced Large Earth Elemental (12 HD) and try to get it to help attacking and guarding the caravan. Cast Greater Scrying and target the caravan (this is delayed until the Elemental is actually under control). Teleport in with Torellan(?) and the Elemental and capture it.


As said, I'll make another trip to Skullport to buy more spells, and some my plans require rather direct action which probably can't be skipped (Narcelia and caravan). And of course everything becomes to halt if Quertus gets an order to kill Solom.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ...except Kripp who's already been payed 20'000 (IIrc).




Yep.
However, I reiterate that I have no intention of blowing the charges on my Healing Wand for you Drow.
Speak (and spend) now or forever hold yer whining.

I have/had a few days to make Cure (or Cause for the undead) Wands for the party. 

Cure/Cause light Wounds Wands 375 GP each.

Anything bigger will take more time.


----------



## Serpenteye (Mar 29, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yeah! The Matron is back, kicking butt and taking names! Endur, you're a great DM, but I missed Serpenteye. Good to have you back.




 Thanks. It's good to be back.


----------



## Xael (Mar 29, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yeah! The Matron is back, kicking butt and taking names! Endur, you're a great DM, but I missed Serpenteye. Good to have you back.



"Butt-kicking for goodness!"

No, wait... :\


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 30, 2004)

Hehehee . . .


----------



## Endur (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, that's right, Minsc is in the Forgotten Realms.  Butt Kicking for Goodness indeed.

Boo, Where are you?


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm obviously missing something here...


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 31, 2004)

The first Baldur's Gate has a character named Minsc who says "Butt-kicking for goodness!" as one of his selection lines. Boo is his pet mouse.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 31, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> The first Baldur's Gate has a character named Minsc who says "Butt-kicking for goodness!" as one of his selection lines. Boo is his pet mouse.



Hamster, I thought, but who's counting rodents? 

Although my favorite quote has always been: (not said by Minsc, but...)



> Ok, I've just about had my FILL of riddle asking, quest assigning, insult throwing, pun hurling, hostage taking, iron mongering, smart arsed fools, freaks, and felons that continually test my will, mettle, strength, intelligence, and most of all, patience! If you've got a straight answer ANYWHERE in that bent little head of yours, I want to hear it pretty damn quick or I'm going to take a large blunt object roughly the size of Elminster AND his hat, and stuff it lengthwise into a crevice of your being so seldom seen that even the denizens of the nine hells themselves wouldn't touch it with a twenty-foot rusty halberd! Have I MADE myself perfectly CLEAR?!


----------



## Xael (Mar 31, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Hey, that's right, Minsc is in the Forgotten Realms. Butt Kicking for Goodness indeed.
> 
> Boo, Where are you?



I knew there had to be *somebody* here who's played Baldur's Gate.

"Go for the eyes Boo, go for the eyes!"  

And Boo is the world's only Miniature Giant Space Hamster, not a mouse.  

And one would get the "absolutely nutcase-combo" if Minsc was given a certain intelligent sword in BG2...


----------



## Endur (Mar 31, 2004)

Minsc and Boo were in the sequels to Baldur's Gate as well.  And they might make an appearance in House Millithor in COSQ since they have been requested. 



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> The first Baldur's Gate has a character named Minsc who says "Butt-kicking for goodness!" as one of his selection lines. Boo is his pet mouse.


----------



## Endur (Mar 31, 2004)

What happened in BG2 if Minsc had the intelligent sword?  I remember the intelligent sword being a pain in the ass, but I don't recall ever trying to give it to Minsc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Uriel, is Kripp going to be more diplomatic with the giants?  

I figured he could explain our, or at least Carcelon's, importance but that she would be dead if Kripp tried to explain with her standing their so Kilcif moved her out of harms way.


----------



## Xael (Mar 31, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> What happened in BG2 if Minsc had the intelligent sword? I remember the intelligent sword being a pain in the ass, but I don't recall ever trying to give it to Minsc.



Nothing really, but I just thought that they match perfectly.  

"How about we find someone rich, and kill him. Then we find someone even richer, and kill him too! Wohoo! Hack and slash your way to fortune!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> What happened in BG2 if Minsc had the intelligent sword?  I remember the intelligent sword being a pain in the ass, but I don't recall ever trying to give it to Minsc.



No Spoiler Please!  :\ 


Oh forget it if I was ever going to make it through the game I would have done so already...

I do remember Minsc, he was a great character to have but his "woman" that he loved/protected was a evil and weak character..  I use to rescue her and then walking her around till the gnolls feasted on her and then kicking her out of the party.  

Minsc wouldn’t object to her leaving that way.


----------



## Endur (Mar 31, 2004)

*BG Quotes*

Where are you getting these Baldur's Gate quotes from?  Goddess FallenAngel, Xael?  Do you have the words memorized, or are you finding them on the web somewhere?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Mar 31, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Where are you getting these Baldur's Gate quotes from? Goddess FallenAngel, Xael? Do you have the words memorized, or are you finding them on the web somewhere?



Some I have memorized... some I run across on the web... some I wrote down for future reference (I actually had the chance to use the Elminster quote I posted above in a tabletop game once.)  

Actually, most of them I have memorized. Same with Icewind Dale, as there were favorite voices I would use. "I feel like I'm a pawn in... some... game..."


----------



## Xael (Mar 31, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Where are you getting these Baldur's Gate quotes from? Goddess FallenAngel, Xael? Do you have the words memorized, or are you finding them on the web somewhere?



Memorized.  



"Do you have any advice, o sentinent sword?"

"Advice, eh? Well besides improving your swordsmanship, besides that, I'd have to think. How about we find someone rich..." - Lilacor (or something)


"I've never liked the sunlight. It's just too bright..." - Xzar

"I want infravision like the elves. But there's more than just taking their eyes..." - Xzar

"If you anger the gods, they'll make you mad, mad, *MAD*!" *insane laughter* - Xzar

"Now, Minsc leads! Swords for everyone!" - Minsc


But the best of all is Khalid's Bugs Bunny imitation in BG1... :\


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Uriel, is Kripp going to be more diplomatic with the giants?
> 
> I figured he could explain our, or at least Carcelon's, importance but that she would be dead if Kripp tried to explain with her standing their so Kilcif moved her out of harms way.




I can put my Hat of Disguise on Carcelon, and make her look like, say, a Bugbear. Then, we can continue on our way.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 31, 2004)

Oops, my bad about the hamster. It's been a while. The game gets looong and boring, to me.  I still haven't finished it, though I have BG2 (both of them) waiting on my shelf, unopened. I'm working on Icewind Dale, too, but it frustrates me that I have to create--from scratch--all the party members.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I can put my Hat of Disguise on Carcelon, and make her look like, say, a Bugbear. Then, we can continue on our way.



Ohhh pretty female bugbear…  

Works for me, IC and OOC, but I have a hard time seeing you convincing the lady IC.


----------



## Pyrex (Mar 31, 2004)

Carcelon may not be too happy about looking like a smelly ol' bugbear (), but she's just fine with being sneaky.  (y'all do remember her sneaking around as a goblin during the arena duel right?)


----------



## Endur (Apr 1, 2004)

I never really tried Xzar.  

I usually played good, so I chose my character as a Paladin (naturally), Minsc, Imoen (rogue/wizard), another Rogue/Wizard (for the mansion), the elf druid/fighter, and the drow female cleric.   I think Minsc was actually using Lilacor or the Hammer of Thunderbolts or another weapon.  My character wielded the Holy Avenger.

I tried using the NPC Paladin, but he eventually fought the Drow Priestess, and one or the other died.  Likewise, Minsc and the Evil Wizard fought to the death sooner or later.  And some of the "potential girlfriends" had the possibility to get into a fight, or to just abandon you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 1, 2004)

I've never even finished the first BG I but I got the point where I started a network game with a serial connection and made all the characters in my party.

Never had a fight when I did it like that.


----------



## Xael (Apr 2, 2004)

Hmm, I just got Player's Guide To Faerûn. It seems that they've nerfed _Create Magic Tattoo_ spell (and other stuff, including Cosmopolitan and Spellcasting Prodigy feats), as it now requires a 100gp material component. Which I can't afford every day, so I've taken Craft: Drawing in vain (time to buy a scetchbook!). Oh well, there are some nice things in there too. Including gloves that make any weapon you throw act as if it had _Returning_ and_ Throwing_ qualities (hint, Torellan, hint). And of course the _True Strike_ enhancement, which bybasses all alignment-based damage reductions. And gloves that make any weapon you wield so that it's treated as magic and silver when it comes to damage reduction.

And there's some very nice info about the War of The Spider Queen... I mean GODDAMN! We're screwed.  


Posting in the IC thread soonish hopefully...


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 2, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> And there's some very nice info about the War of The Spider Queen... I mean GODDAMN! We're screwed.




Lolth is confirmed dead? The church of Elistraee is rising to supremacy over the Drow? Drizzt is elected president of the new democratic state?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 2, 2004)

Narcelia, in her unconscious state, shudders.


----------



## Xael (Apr 2, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Lolth is confirmed dead? The church of Elistraee is rising to supremacy over the Drow? Drizzt is elected president of the new democratic state?



Well, err... no. But there's a sight of Lloth! (and there was much rejoicing...) And I suspect that Quenthel (Triel's sister) won't be alive for too long... Besides, I don't think that most of the crap has happened yet in this game's timeline. Most. Yet. 

I'll just say that we might actually be lucky to be where we are.


----------



## Endur (Apr 2, 2004)

Say that again once you are in Maerimydra.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> I'll just say that we might actually be lucky to be where we are.


----------



## Endur (Apr 3, 2004)

Kripp will have the "Fiendish" template once the mutations finish.


----------



## Xael (Apr 3, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Say that again once you are in Maerimydra.



Depending on the circumstances and the game's timeline, I just might. 



> Kripp will have the "Fiendish" template once the mutations finish.



The "Half-fiend" template would have gotten us a flying fish...


----------



## Endur (Apr 3, 2004)

I could not resist.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 3, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I could not resist.



::shakes head slowly::Hehee.


----------



## Xael (Apr 3, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> I could not resist.



It wasn't enough that we killed Sean Connery!? Now you're going to force us to kill Minsc and Boo too?!  

You bastard.


...maybe Torellan could just _Dominate_ them...


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

I can't wait. I just hope we get to kill Jaheira and her hubby too.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 3, 2004)

But we get Xaar! Isn't that good enough to make up for it?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 3, 2004)

LOL, good point.


----------



## Xael (Apr 3, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> But we get Xaar! Isn't that good enough to make up for it?



Frankly, I'd have preferred Edwin. He's not completely insane at least.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I can't wait. I just hope we get to kill Jaheira and her hubby too.



Now, this is something I can agree with...  



And what if Minsc has Lilacor with him... :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I can't wait. I just hope we get to kill Jaheira and her hubby too.



Damn!  I want to kill them, or well her, but I concede to you calling it first...  

I most admit it; it would just seem weird if I didn't kill Dynaheir...  (Minsc's woman)  So if she's around and you have the chance to capture her do so and I'll pay you back. 

Of course you should also look at finding a replacement for Kilcif's slave that he had to leave behind...


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 3, 2004)

Actually, I liked Edwin. He was an arrogant bastard, but at least he was useful and had some of the best lines in the game (BG2).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2004)

So Endur, do you have the BG crew stated up?  I'm rather curious to see them now...  

I'm resisting the urge to play the game...  Well at least for now.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> As the group heads deeper into the Dodrien Crypts, Zieggrek hears the voices of more surface worlders entering the Crypts through the main entrance.
> 
> "Camaraderie, adventure, and steel on steel.
> The stuff of legend! Right Boo?"
> ...



Can I? Can I? Please?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Can I? Can I? Please?




Probably, though the group would make a fine addition to our vampiric army.


----------



## Xael (Apr 4, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Probably, though the group would make a fine addition to our vampiric army.



"I've never liked the sunlight..." - Xzar  

He's gotten "infravision like the elves" to boot too! 

Minsc on the other hand... :\


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 4, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> "Zieggrek hears more surface-sum. Should Zieggrek send them to the Abyss?"



Hehehee, I love Zieggrek.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Depending on the circumstances and the game's timeline, I just might.
> 
> 
> The "Half-fiend" template would have gotten us a flying fish...




'BL...Cthulhu Fatagn!!!Ash nazg Durbatu...Naglfargrn...OOP!'


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 4, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> 'BL...Cthulhu Fatagn!!!Ash nazg Durbatu...Naglfargrn...OOP!'




*LOL*


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

OOC:

The Red Wizard is Edwin.  Sorry no Xzar.  Trust me, you don't want Xzar, he hates drow (and everyone else).  

Yes, Minsc has a Two-Handed Sword strapped on his back.  He is also carrying a war hammer in his right hand.

I'm going to presume that BG2:Shadows of Amn has been finished, but not Throne of Bhaal.  

Oh, on the topic of Players Guide to Faerun.  Everything in there has happened or will happen in this game, although the timeline is a little bit different in our campaign.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I'm going to presume that BG2:Shadows of Amn has been finished, but not Throne of Bhaal.




 We're in for quite a battle. They must be 16th-17th level, with no ecl... We will have to fight them outside of the noble level (After the likely defeat of our scouting party), perhaps a massive Vampire attack when they are descending from the crypts and into the caverns. (What does that area look like btw., I seem to recall there's a vertical tunnel connecting the crypts with the cavern, is that correct? How close to the Noble level is this tunnel?) If necessary follow that up with a battle over the webs.

How many Vampires do we have at the moment?


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 4, 2004)

Uh-oh . . . I'm not liking the direction Narcelia's dreams are taking.


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

You have 1/2 of the vampires you told Torellan to make.  The other half is still processing in their coffins.

Yes, you remember correctly that a tunnel goes down from the crypt level to the entrance area at the top of the chasm.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> How many Vampires do we have at the moment?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Uh-oh . . . I'm not liking the direction Narcelia's dreams are taking.




I've got a feeling that this one might not have been a dream... 

-

And the Drow civilization on Faerun is disintegrating. The only hope for the race's survival as a force to be reconed with may well lie with Kiaransalee... It's a pity we are destined to clash with her Chosen.

Ki'Willis is (will be) very disappointed with Lolth for allowing this to happen, and with Menzoberranzan fatally weakened there will likely be no Inquisitors hunting us if we denounce her. And few negative political consequences in the future. Perhaps it is time to convert.

What do we know of the relative power of the different drow religions and deities? Is Ghaunador stronger than Kiaransalee, and is she stronger than Vhaerun? Are Ghaunador followed only by the lower classes, and is Vhaerun's following exclusively male? Kiaransalee seems to be the best alternative...


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> You have 1/2 of the vampires you told Torellan to make.  The other half is still processing in their coffins.
> 
> Yes, you remember correctly that a tunnel goes down from the crypt level to the entrance area at the top of the chasm.




I pretty much told him to make as many as possible, and the same for his decendants. But since he can only control about 4 directly I'm going to assume that means we have 2 Vampires (besides Torellan, Laernan (staked) and Kiernan (staked)). 

I was saving the two brothers for later when we have more of Torellan's vampires in action, and this is probably not the time to awaken them...


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

Umm... Minsc prolly has Favored Enemy (Undead)... Me no likes... Well, at least if Endur copied their stats pretty much straight, Minsc's Will save should suck, I'll just dominate him 

"Butt-kicking, for Millithor!"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

Well, I have four of 'em, and they should each be able to control two, and two for one from there on. Most likely we have, then, either four (Torellan's), twelve (Third generations too), 28 (fourth generations included), or 60 (fifth generations 'risen'). Sixth generation would increase our numbers to 124 vampires in addition to Torellan and the Staked Ones. 
So, how many does the Matron want?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Many   
We will eventually run out of subjects with more than 4 HDs, and Vampire Spawn can not create spawn of their own. I definately want the Heroes of the Sword Coast, though. We should try to make sure that they are all killed by a Vampire's draining.


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

Lilacor makes its user immune to domination and other similar will save spells. 



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Umm... Minsc prolly has Favored Enemy (Undead)... Me no likes... Well, at least if Endur copied their stats pretty much straight, Minsc's Will save should suck, I'll just dominate him
> 
> "Butt-kicking, for Millithor!"


----------



## Endur (Apr 4, 2004)

You know very little of the other drow dieties.  Worshipping another diety in Menzoberanzan was always considered sacriledge and a fatal mistake.  

Ghaunador is rumored to pre-date Drow kind (a Cthulu type deity similar to Demogorgon in some ways).  Kiaransalee is from another plane of existance, the solo survivor of her dimension.  Vhaerun is followed mostly by those who wish to live in drow society, but do not want to follow Lolth's rule any longer, primarily rogues of both genders.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> What do we know of the relative power of the different drow religions and deities? Is Ghaunador stronger than Kiaransalee, and is she stronger than Vhaerun? Are Ghaunador followed only by the lower classes, and is Vhaerun's following exclusively male? Kiaransalee seems to be the best alternative...


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lilacor makes its user immune to domination and other similar will save spells.




And Lilarcor is one of the weaker named weapons in the game. The Katana Celestial Fury would stun the opponent for several rounds if the save was failed, for every attack. It could affect even undead and oozes. Carsomyr dispelled once/attack and Blackrazor provided some vampiric regeneration, in addition to hasting and increasing the strength of the wielder. The most powerful items were defensive, though. A cloak gave use activated Spell Turning to its wearer and one of the shields reflected all missile and thrown weapons back at the wearer's attacker.

In other words *drool*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> In other words *drool*




ahhh maybe you should be worried about them killing you with them.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 4, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Lilacor makes its user immune to domination and other similar will save spells.



 Dammit!


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 4, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Dammit!



Janet? 

As for conversion to Kiaransalee . . . why her? Just because she's the only active drow god we have encountered doesn't mean she's the only one active, or even the most powerful. IC, Narcelia doesn't like the idea of conversion at all, but she's willing to look to the future and choose the winning side. Too bad we can't be certain which side that is.

And as for the dream, I'm really hoping it's just a dream or a sending or a premonition, but it really sounds like it's not.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 4, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> As for conversion to Kiaransalee . . . why her? Just because she's the only active drow god we have encountered doesn't mean she's the only one active, or even the most powerful.




It ties nicely in with our slide towards undeadness.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 5, 2004)

We're not all undead yet! 

(although Carcelon's forcible conversion to the service of _TWSID_ is looking less unlikely)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> We're not all undead yet!



Ditto and proud of it. 



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> (although Carcelon's forcible conversion to the service of _TWSID_ is looking less unlikely)



Maybe he just wants to make sure he has your attention before he talks to you...  :\

(wish I could help out...)


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 5, 2004)

That's fairly likely.  
I wouldn't expect quite as much drama if all _TWSID_ really wanted was a snack.


----------



## Xael (Apr 5, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The Red Wizard is Edwin.



"And there was much rejoicing." - Monthy Python and the Holy Grail



> He is unable to scry upon Narcelia.



Does Quertus know why? Did she resists? Some kind of protective spells or wards? She's dead? 

And what do we know about this Gracklstugh?



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Perhaps it is time to convert.



"I find your lack of faith disturbing." - Darth Vader



> What do we know of the relative power of the different drow religions and deities? Is Ghaunador stronger than Kiaransalee, and is she stronger than Vhaerun? Are Ghaunador followed only by the lower classes, and is Vhaerun's following exclusively male? Kiaransalee seems to be the best alternative...



There's also Selvetarm, who is rather devout ally of Lloth. *He* is mainly worsipped by warriors. Maybe he would actually know something of what happened to Lloth...

Vhaeraun and Ghaunador are supposedly stronger than Kiaransalee and Selvetarm. Lloth is of course above them all.  

Should we make a trip to Demonweb Pits?  



Brother Shatterstone got the 666th post...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone got the 666th post...



I did that post a long, long time ago... 

If this is toss out your favorite quote day...  I'll add this one and it's not that off topic as it's quoted in Unearthed Arana, pg. 189, of course it's stolen and doesn't give credit to who said it:

"I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to other people and I expect the same from them."


----------



## Xael (Apr 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If this is toss out your favorite quote day...  I'll add this one and it's not that off topic as it's quoted in Unearthed Arana, pg. 189, of course it's stolen and doesn't give credit to who said it:
> 
> "I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to other people and I expect the same from them."



Are you implying something here? :\ Or am I just paranoid?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> "I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do these things to other people and I expect the same from them."




"I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I do these things to other people, and to those who offend me I do it tenfold."


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 5, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> And what do we know about this Gracklstugh?




It was the Prince of that city that we robbed in Laral's many months ago. Fortunately he didn't care to find out where we had gone and decided to take his vengeance out on our home city. He may have thought our attack was a deliberate insult from the ruling house of Menzoberranzan. 
Seeing as we caused this attack it might be unwise of us to return to Menzoberranzan after the campaign is over. From now on it will be in our best interest that the city continues to weaken. The same may be true to a lesser degree for the loyalist Drow faiths and deities.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> "I find your lack of faith disturbing." - Darth Vader




"I find your lack of unbroken bones disturbing... No, not disturbing, amusing. I find your lack of unbroken bones amusing." - Some Webcomic.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> There's also Selvetarm, who is rather devout ally of Lloth. *He* is mainly worsipped by warriors. Maybe he would actually know something of what happened to Lloth...
> 
> Vhaeraun and Ghaunador are supposedly stronger than Kiaransalee and Selvetarm. Lloth is of course above them all.
> 
> Should we make a trip to Demonweb Pits?




The thing is, we have known about these deities for centuries. We have despised, abused and persecuted their followers our entire lives. They are the evil we know, and familiarity breeds contempt.
 Kiaransalee is new, and we have yet to see her followers humbled and humiliated. Dorina gave us a hell of a fight, and that's something to respect. We have reasons to hate Kiaransalee, but Drow hate pretty much everything and we have yet to loath and despise her. Love is not the foundation of worship, respect is.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2004)

We could just institure Torellan as a new deity and start worshipping him....


What?!


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 5, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> We could just institure Torellan as a new deity and start worshipping him....
> 
> 
> What?!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Are you implying something here? :\ Or am I just paranoid?



You’re just being paranoid.  



Maybe…


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 5, 2004)

Endur, I forgot to update Zieggrek with the changes you emailed me. I will do it tonight, I promise! *I'd do it now, but I am at work*


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re just being paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe…



 Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you


----------



## Endur (Apr 5, 2004)

Gracklstugh is the city of the Gray Dwarves.  Its located near Menzoberanzan and is their nearest rival.

Quertus is unable to scry on Narcelia because either she is resisting, or her body no longer exists, or she is protected by powerful spells.


----------



## Xael (Apr 6, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> His scrying focus begins to steam, and melts until it is destroyed.



You sure know how to hurt me... *sniff* 

Gotta kill something now.


----------



## Endur (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey, that was mild.  Do you remember what happened to Lady Yyssiriryl when she was scrying on Kurgoth?



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> You sure know how to hurt me... *sniff*
> 
> Gotta kill something now.


----------



## Xael (Apr 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Hey, that was mild. Do you remember what happened to Lady Yyssiriryl when she was scrying on Kurgoth?



That just shows that she was incompetent, doesn't it?  



> Quertus scries upon Kilcif, Kripp, and Carcelon and notices that they are but a few hours walk from their destination, the Lake of Shadows.



And I'm again at complete loss concerning the timeline. Which is bad, considering Quertus' spell-learning process.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "They did manage to utterly annhilate the drow city of Ust Natha, slaying Marton Ardulace, a Balor, and the rest of the residents of the city, but I'm sure your minions can handle them."



We are _so_ dead.


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

Seven days of magical study for Kripp, Carcelon, and Kilcif to travel to the Lake of Shadows.


			
				Xael said:
			
		

> And I'm again at complete loss concerning the timeline. Which is bad, considering Quertus' spell-learning process.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2004)

Hopefully you'll be able to speed up the return trip for us a bit.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Seven days of magical study for Kripp, Carcelon, and Kilcif to travel to the Lake of Shadows.




Then we should have had time to create quite a few more Vampires. I thought we were on day 3 after the conquest when Ki'Willis ordered Torellan to begin spawning.


----------



## Xael (Apr 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Seven days of magical study for Kripp, Carcelon, and Kilcif to travel to the Lake of Shadows.



Ok, as Matron hasn't divided the loot yet (and thus, no shopping for Quertus), Quertus' spell-learning (and casting) goes as follows:

Day 1: Learn _Greater Scrying_ and _Tongues_. 

Day 2: Learn _Magic Circle Agains Evil_ and _Planar Binding. _Cast _Tongues _and _Permanency _(to communicate with those bloody summonings!).

Day 3: Learn _Dimensional Anchor_ and _Ray of Enfeeblement_.

Day 4: Learn _Enervation_ and _Fire Shield_.

Day 5: Learn _Remove Curse_ and _Break Enhancement_.

Day 6: Lean _Ray of Enfeeblement_ and Web.

Day 7: Lean _Shadow Mask_ and _Thunderlance_. Cast _Greater Scrying_ and lose the focus. Kick some Do-gooder Demigod Bhaalspawn butt.

I'm inclined to say that Quertus would have summoned (at least tried to) an Earth Elemental with planar binding to guard Szith Morcane, but well...

Holy hell, I'm running out of scrolls (which I would like to scribe more, if I had money...)! 


EDIT: And oh yeah, Quertus will cast_ Disintegrate_ on his _Ring of Counterspells_ somewhere during the week.


----------



## Xael (Apr 7, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> We are _so_ dead.



Yeah, but don't you think that Edwin brought the subject up nicely?


----------



## Endur (Apr 7, 2004)

Decide how many vampires you want.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Then we should have had time to create quite a few more Vampires. I thought we were on day 3 after the conquest when Ki'Willis ordered Torellan to begin spawning.


----------



## Xael (Apr 7, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Decide how many vampires you want.



That* must* go into someone's signature. Period.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 7, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> That* must* go into someone's signature. Period.



 Done


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 7, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> EDIT: And oh yeah, Quertus will cast_ Disintegrate_ on his _Ring of Counterspells_ somewhere during the week.




Are you sure you don't mean _into_ his Ring?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Done




Off-Topic, sorry...

Dalamar, did you get my email about playing Argnen Delushani again in my other UaVS game?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 8, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Ok, as Matron hasn't divided the loot yet (and thus, no shopping for Quertus),




Sorry about that... Embarrasingly enough I don't quite know what loot I have,   if someone would be kind enough to remind me we could arrange a reasonably fair division.

You all got some gold out of the looting of Szith Morcane (the Matron took no part in that). Kilcif looted some items in the crypts, some of which the Matron confiscated. Then there's the items from our slaughtered enemies. I believe most the items were sold. 

--


			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Decide how many vampires you want.




Day 3: Torellan drained 4 victims.

Day 4: The 4 vampires activate and drain 2 victims each.

Day 5: 8 new vampires activate, but we are running out of high HD victims. The 8 Vampires create 8 Vampire Spawn, keeping some of their control-capacity open. The goblinoid population of Szith Morcane (who were not high enough in level to be Vampirized) are kept under guard and are drained of blood under controlled forms, minimizing the loss of life. They are Dominated to assure their cooperation.

Day 6: The 8 new Vampire Spawn activate.

We have 13 Vampires (including Torellan) and 8 Vampire Spawn, one Vampire is currently recuperating in his coffin. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

Who are you transforming into vampires, garrison members(fighters), members of the Inverted Tower (wizard's guild), or commoners?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Who are you transforming into vampires, garrison members(fighters), members of the Inverted Tower (wizard's guild), or commoners?




At first garrison members, initially volunteers. Them we move(d) on to the other groups in Szith Morcane. We wouldn't have challenged Solom's authority over his guild by converting his wizards without his permission. Among the 'commoners' we picked the most powerful individuals, (like the goblinoid cleric who helped Kilcif), but also some of the weaker ones if necessary to fill the quotas. As a rule we convert the most powerful people first then move down the pyramid.


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

And where are the coffins for the vampires being kept?  on the noble level?  on the barracks level?  on the empty warehouse level?  on the commoner level?

You only have two volunteers for vampire hood.  99% of drow do not want to become undead.

The garrison has 27 drow warriors and warrior/wizards.  All are at least level 5, so they would qualify for vampire status (not spawn).

Competency of the drow commoners is almost completely unknown, although a trio of the drow commoners are known to be particularly brutal thugs and one of the bugbears has a physique that is close to matching Kilcif's brawn.  Three Stone Giants live on the commoner level, but they nothing about combat, as they have never been allowed to fight.


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I said "Decide how many vampires you want" because I really didn't think the number of vampires would matter too much.  Minsc and the Axebane will reduce a vamp to gaseous form in one hit, and they get 4+ attacks per round.  The rest of the heroes are relatively powerful spellcasters.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> That* must* go into someone's signature. Period.


----------



## Xael (Apr 8, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sorry about that... Embarrasingly enough I don't quite know what loot I have,  if someone would be kind enough to remind me we could arrange a reasonably fair division.
> 
> You all got some gold out of the looting of Szith Morcane (the Matron took no part in that). Kilcif looted some items in the crypts, some of which the Matron confiscated. Then there's the items from our slaughtered enemies. I believe most the items were sold.



Yup, most (95%) of the items were sold. Quertus returned 90 373 gold pieces' worth of wealth to Matron.


----------



## Xael (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Well, I said "Decide how many vampires you want" because I really didn't think the number of vampires would matter too much. Minsc and the Axebane will reduce a vamp to gaseous form in one hit, and they get 4+ attacks per round. The rest of the heroes are relatively powerful spellcasters.



Yeah, I guessed as much. Still, they're hopefully going to slow them down a bit. Maybe.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur: Is That Which Swims In Darkness some creature that lives in the Lake?
I assume that it isn't my God, who we know by another name in the BoVD.


*********************************************************

Kripp finally gets to speak a civilized language, thus the lack of wacky sentence structure. Ah, for the elegant Kuo-Toan...guess it's back to Undercommon and Drow for the Fish now.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> And where are the coffins for the vampires being kept?  on the noble level?  on the barracks level?  on the empty warehouse level?  on the commoner level?
> 
> You only have two volunteers for vampire hood.  99% of drow do not want to become undead.
> 
> ...




Hmm, that's a lot better than I had expected... We begin by converting the volunteers, then move on to the Thugs, Stone Giants and Mid-Level Goblinoid Clerics.
 Assuming the warriors don't have the magical equipment needed for penetrating the Vampire's DR we then take our pick among the warriors and warrior/wizards. We assign those we want to convert to guard duty in the Noble Level and remote locations in the caves and then we have our Vampires Dominate and drain them. 

Day 3: Torellan begets 2 volunteers, 1 stone giant and the cleric.

Day 4: 3 thugs, the other 2 stone giants, 3 Dominated guards ("volunteering"), are begat.

Day 5: 16 of the warriors and wizards are converted while out on patrol, they are kept under vampiric supervision since leaving the barracks so they won't try to escape. The entire guard-force is then Dominated. 

Day 6: The rest of the guards are converted, together with the more powerful specimens of the commoners. 

Day 7: Some of yesterday's vampires awaken. We are attacked.

Vampires on active duty: Torellan, 3 thugs, 3 Stone Giants, 1 Cleric, 20-26 guards, about 10 commoners.

The coffins are kept in the Temple.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Well, I said "Decide how many vampires you want" because I really didn't think the number of vampires would matter too much.  Minsc and the Axebane will reduce a vamp to gaseous form in one hit, and they get 4+ attacks per round.  The rest of the heroes are relatively powerful spellcasters.




I'm reasonably confident that our numbers will overwhelm them, my only worry is that they will be _Death-Warded_. They probably knew that they would be fighting Vampires before they entered the crypts, assuming they were sent as a punitive expedition in response to Dorina's attack on the Dale. That's why I really need a high level Wizard to dispell some of their protections. Our own caster levels are too low to have much of a chance of penetrating.
Failing that we will have to stall them and hope that their buffs will run out while we place obstacles before them. Wall spells would be useful, the Bebiliths could provide some support. If we have the time to prepare a cave-in inside the entrance to the Noble Level we could get a desicive advantage... *Suggestions?* 

How frequently can the Bebiliths spin webs?


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

Uriel,

Kripp's God is "The Lord of all That Swims in Darkness"

The absolute tyrant of the Lake is "That Which Swims in Darkness".

The tyrant is some sort of corporeal minion for the God and he demands absolute obedience from everyone who lives in the Lake of Shadows.  Perhaps an Avatar, perhaps something else.


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

check the SRD.


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> How frequently can the Bebiliths spin webs?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> The tyrant is some sort of corporeal minion for the God and he demands absolute obedience from everyone who lives in the Lake of Shadows.  Perhaps an Avatar, perhaps something else.



Maybe a chosen?  This is the FR after all.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2004)

Vampirizing the stone giant is quite problematic. First, it is of the giant type, which is a nono for the vampire template (but I believe there's a monstrous vampire template in _some_ WotC book). Second, it has 14 hit dice (loosing one when it comes back from the dead), meaning I'll only have 9 HD worth left to control vampires. So that's prolly the cleric (volunteers will have to wait, then, that the stone giant can start recruiting a total worth of 26HD).


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

Also, there is no known goblinoid cleric.  There is an old bugbear, but if he were known to be a cleric he would have been a dead bugbear.


----------



## Endur (Apr 8, 2004)

Garrison consists of:
Two officers 
Twenty-Two warriors
Three wizard-warriors

Commoner level
100 or so drow (including three thugs)
over 100 bugbears
several hundred goblins
3 stone giants

One of the warriors from the garrison and one of the drow commoners (non-thugs) volunteered to become vampires in response to the request for vampires.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2004)

Off-Topic again: Dalamar, I will just email you again about the UaVS game. Festy_Dog/Grolvus is in.

On-Topic: Gotcha, Endur, some big and slimy Avatar/Chosen One. That is until Kripp comes into his own...then "Kripp be,Lord's Chosen Fish! BLOOP!"


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Also, there is no known goblinoid cleric.  There is an old bugbear, but if he were known to be a cleric he would have been a dead bugbear.




Assuming Ki'Willis didn't find out about him while she was inside Kilcif's head...(?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Assuming Ki'Willis didn't find out about him while she was inside Kilcif's head...(?)



If he was Kilcif didn't know nor did he suspect anything.


----------



## Endur (Apr 9, 2004)

If the old Bugbear knew any magic, he never used spells in front of Kilcif.  Nor did he act like the usual know-it-all arrogant spellcaster.

If this were a martial arts movie, though, he could certainly qualify as the Inscrutable Sensei.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If he was Kilcif didn't know nor did he suspect anything.


----------



## Endur (Apr 9, 2004)

All of the members of the garrison and the three thugs have magical weapons (some of them probably have magical silver weapons).

After interpreting the latest list of the garrison, please post a modified conversion time table and I'll start ruling on success or failure of conversion attempts.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Assuming the warriors don't have the magical equipment needed for penetrating the Vampire's DR we then take our pick among the warriors and warrior/wizards. We assign those we want to convert to guard duty in the Noble Level and remote locations in the caves and then we have our Vampires Dominate and drain them.


----------



## Pyrex (Apr 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> "The heroes of the Sword Coast are here on a quest for Elminister.  Their quest is to rescue Randal Morn."




So, what did we do with his body anyway?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 9, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Garrison consists of:
> Two officers
> Twenty-Two warriors
> Three wizard-warriors
> ...




Conversion Strategy: Divide, Dominate and Conquer.

Day 3: Torellan converts 2 volunteers (if they are both high enough level to become vampires) and 2 "volunteers" (Dominated Thugs)

And so on... Thugs -> Guards -> Stone Giants (assuming they can become vampires) (they are too large and unwieldy to take with us to Maerimydra, their size also makes them obvious targets) -> Commoners

d4: 5 -> 8
d5: 13 -> 16
d6: 29 -> 32
d7: 61 Vampires and Vampire Spawn (depending on their HD, which I don't know)

From Day 4 many of the guards are Dominated, from day 5 all guards are Dominated. (They are at first overwhelmed when on patrol, and on day 5 our vampire force confronts them in the barracks.) The entire population of Szith Morcane are monitored from Day 5, noone is allowed to escape, noone is killed until it's time to convert them. Everyone is kept in ignorance for as long as possible. The Officers are converted on day 5.

I cannot make this any clearer since I don't know people's HD's, nor do I know the result of the previous day. This should, however give you enough information to make a ruleing.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 9, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> So, what did we do with his body anyway?




I think we dismembered him and dumped him in some dark corner. His pieces are probably still up there in the crypts, wether or not they are identifyable I don't know.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2004)

Animals. These uppity lesser creatures better hope Narcelia doesn't come to with their unworthy hands pawing her body, or they may soon find themselves missing parts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Animals. These uppity lesser creatures better hope Narcelia doesn't come to with their unworthy hands pawing her body, or they may soon find themselves missing parts.



*LMAO* I doubt he is enjoying it...   

Honesty, I’m not doing it to be perverted and neither is he, bugbears have their own cover for modesty purposes so I can imagine clothing as being optional for them.  He's more worried why you just popped out of thin air he's not a trusting sort and he assumes something is “wrong” with you.

Oh and I doubt you would make the grapple check.  

Anyhow, if Kilcif’s actions offend you then I will simply change them.    (Something I don’t normally do.)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

Endur, I went from Level 9 Cleric ( a little while back)(+Kuo-Toa level=11) to Level 10 Cleric (12 w KT).
Am I treated as a 12th level character now? That would mean that I gain the 12th level feat and stat bonus, which I haven't factored in.

Let me know...thanks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Let me know...thanks.




Class levels + racial levels = Character level (attributes, feats, max skill level, etc.)

Class levels + racial levels + Level Adjustment = Effective Character Level (used to determine how much experience is needed for next level.)

You have:

10 (CL) + 2 (RL) = 12 level character so you should indeed have an extra ability point and feat.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2004)

Endur, I am posting the updated Kripp now (with 10th level and Template),

I had lost track of my gear purchases 9the 20K), but just added them with a few very minor mods. I didn't buy Demonbane bolts and instead created 2 almost full wands of CLW and CauseLW. I will need 5 days total for creation (in retro), but I am pretty sure that we had a week or so, so there shouldn't be a problem...

Cl 12 mods were +1 to Wisdom (22 now) and the feat Dreadful Wrath from Players Guide to Faerun. Let me know if this Feat is OK or not (it isn;t useful against Undead, but it fits the Fiendish thing as well...)


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone is exactly correct.  Kripp gets his level 12 feat and ability point.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't care what you do in-character, as long as it is in character. Narcelia just might have issues with it . . .


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Rough drafts of Minsc and the Axebane are in the Rogues Gallery.  More work needs to be done in converting them from 2e to 3.5e, though.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Day 3: Torellan converts 2 volunteers (if they are both high enough level to become vampires) and 2 "volunteers" (Dominated Thugs).  Conversions occur without incident.  

Day 4: Warrior Volunteer and two Thugs rise from the grave.  Torellan orders the warrior volunteer and the two thugs to drink the blood of the other thug and five more warriors.  The six are conscripted without incident.

Day 5: Two Warriors rise from the grave.  Suspicians over the missing patrol are running rampant in the garrison.  Torellan and his five risen minions successfully dominate the remainder of the garrison.   One of the thugs is forced into gaseous form when somebody in the Commoner level dumps a pot of green slime over his body.  General Revolt in the Commoner level.  Someone on the commoner level casts a Forbiddance, blocking access to the Commoner level.    

(Day 7: Commoner Volunteer, Third Thug, 3 Warriors rise from the grave.  )


----------



## Xael (Apr 11, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Rough drafts of Minsc and the Axebane are in the Rogues Gallery. More work needs to be done in converting them from 2e to 3.5e, though.



*Stares at items. Drools.*

*Stares at stats. Swoons.*


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, we've got one advantage against them.  If we figure out that Edwin's got one of the Nether Scrolls, we may be able to remove it from him and use it to our advantage.  Otherwise, we use the vampires to try to draw them away, while fleeing ourselves.


----------



## Xael (Apr 11, 2004)

Where are the stats for Boo!?!


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Stares at stats. Swoons.*



Oh . . . my . . . I certainly hope Narcelia doesn't come up against them. Particularly when she's naked and without any of her items. Oh my . . .

And happy Easter, to any who celebrate.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 11, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Day 3: Torellan converts 2 volunteers (if they are both high enough level to become vampires) and 2 "volunteers" (Dominated Thugs).  Conversions occur without incident.
> 
> Day 4: Warrior Volunteer and two Thugs rise from the grave.  Torellan orders the warrior volunteer and the two thugs to drink the blood of the other thug and five more warriors.  The six are conscripted without incident.
> 
> ...




Day 5: ... Forbiddance is an expensive spell. I'm surprised that there was that kind of wealth in the Commoner level, especially since Dorina looted it not too long ago. Is it password-protected? Which alignments seem to be locked out?
Hmm, once the Matron found out about the Forbiddance she would have reinforced the cordon around the Commoner level, to make sure that noone could escape. (We already kept them under surveillance and the vampires would have intercepted and Dominated any refugees). Then she would have requested Quertus to dispell the Forbiddance, if he failed she would have made the request to Solom. Then most of the forces at her disposal would have stormed the level; Vampires in the first rank, House-members in the second. The Matron would attend in person. The objective would not be to kill, but to Dominate and subdue the inhabitants of the level. The high level Cleric who cast the Forbiddance spell was not to be killed under any circumstances, but captured for future interrogations.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 11, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> *Stares at items. Drools.*
> 
> *Stares at stats. Swoons.*




Scary stuff. 

 The best place to face them would be just inside the Noble level. We could hide most of our forces behind the two doors that branch off from the entrance, keep a programmed Illusion (like the one of Dorina in the "Torture Scene") of the Matron as a guard and diversion (she would make a little speach about "how wasteful and meaningless this conflict is when we are fighting against a greater evil. The forces of Kiaransalee... etc.")

 When the illusion has been triggered our diversionary force will be alerted (bats have good hearing) and move into position. The Bebiliths, Tierak and a group of 14 vampires will hide themselves further up in the ravine out of the range of True Seeing. The Vampires will descend in Bat form, together with a few bat swarms of _Children of the Night_, make a double move while diving and end their round just above the entrance to the Noble level. The Vampires will hold their actions next round until the bats (CotN) have descended upon the heroes in a clawing and biting (and very annoying) frenzy. Then half of them will descend, dismiss their _Alternate Form_, and attack their closest enemy. Tierak, the Bebs and half the vampires will hold their actions in readyness for the next round.
 When the heroes have reacted to the diversion the doors to deeper inside the Noble Level will burst open, a new swarm of bats will emerge followed by the main force of our vampires and our spellcasters _Dispelling_ the heroes protections. One of our casters will drop a Wall of (Stone, Iron or Force), leaving an inch between the top of the Wall and the ceiling. Preferrably two walls will be cast, dividing the heroes in three groups of 2, with the middle group effectively out of the battle. The heroes should then be killable.

Reason for dividing our own party: 
*Our force is too numerous and takes up too much space for most of it to be effective in a one front corridor-battle. 
*The Heroes will likely ready actions to nuke our first attack out of existence and the outside gives us more room to maneuver and avoid area-attacks. 
*The hero-meleers will likely move towards our diversionary attack (Minsc certainly will) and the spellcasters might move away from it. When we then put down the walls we will have separated the different classes from each others and removed them from their mutual support-structure. They will be easier to kill that way. If Minsc and the Axe Bane find themselves in the outer third of the battlefield and they are defeating our diversion we can easily move away from them and leave them isolated and irrelevant from the rest of the battle. Then when we have dealt with the others we can attack them from both directions.

The end result should be most of our vampires in gaseous, a couple of PCs lost and the Heroes of the Sword Coast dead or enslaved.

Suggestions?


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Note: The matron would know that children of the night can not be summoned into the noble level.  The forbiddance that protects the noble level prevents all summonings.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Boo is a miniature giant space hamster and his stats would cause severe depression to the reader, so they will remain classified for your own protection.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Where are the stats for Boo!?!


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 11, 2004)

Any votes against killing Edwin?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Any votes against killing Edwin?



None here.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

FYI: I just discovered that the 3.5 version of Forbiddance is radically different from the 3.0 version of Forbiddance.  Having seen the new version, I take back the idea that Forbiddance was cast on the commoner level.  Something was cast(I'll decide later what was cast) and a revolt has occurred.

There are the following entrances to the commoner level, so if you are trying to besiege the commoner level, I'll need to know who you are putting where to guard each entrance.

Two entrances to the great Chasm of Szith Morcane
One tunnel to the abandoned warehouse level
One tunnel that leads towards the Lake of Shadows
An underground stream flows through the commoner level, and the stream has both an entrance and an exit if you can swim and aren't worried about breathing underwater.  None of the drow know where the stream comes from or where it goes.

The tunnel that leads towards the lake of shadows had an iron gate.  The keys were held by the three thugs, although the thug who was forced into gaseous form lost his key to the gate.

If you wish to garrison the gate towards the lake of shadows, you'll need to either send people through commoner level from another entrance, or use magical transportation to make guards appear near the gate.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess that depends on which spell was cast. If it wasn't forbiddance there might very well be no reason not to simply attack the level and drive the commoners out. Eventually our vampires will outrun them and that will be that. The only way they could escape would be trough the river, and I doubt they believe they would survive that.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

On day 5, after green sliming the thug on the commoner level, the revolting commoners did the following other actions that you know of:

The two entrances from the commoner level to the grand chasm and from the warehouse level to the chasm were sealed with walls of stone.

What forces are being sent in and through which entrances?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Endur, I'm not sure how much you want to deal with this but the 3.5 MM entry for Bugbears lists the special quality of Scent...  (Though it doesn’t list them for PC.)

DO you want to assume that it’s a typo, that Kilcif is deformed, or that Kilcif does indeed have the scent ability?

Also I got the FR: PGtF the other day and it has regional feats for bugbears now…    How much of a remodel would you allow?  (I understand if you say big fat no to that.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 11, 2004)

I put one vampiric guard on each of the (blocked) entrances by the chasm and gather the rest of the forces by the entrance in the warehouse level. From there we (The PCs, 3 vampires and the Morcanes (except the wraith))  breach the wall and proceed to crush the rebellion with a minumum of lethal force. 

The Dominated gaurds are set to guard the Noble Level and the Barracks.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

How about an exact list of which PCs are going to invade the Commoner level?

I think the list of PCs would be: Matron Ki'Willis, Tierak, Zieggrek, Torellan, Dariel, and maybe Quertus.


----------



## Endur (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, if Bugbears get scent, then they get scent.

With regards to the regional feats, lets not worry about them right now.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also I got the FR: PGtF the other day and it has regional feats for bugbears now…    How much of a remodel would you allow?  (I understand if you say big fat no to that.)


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2004)

Those revolting commoners . . . 

No vote against killing Edwin here. I like the plan so far, but I don't know how effective it will be. It depends on how the heroes act, obviously. Hopefully they'll be as predictable as it seems they are. Narcelia would be all for running away, if she knew how powerful they are. Of course, she definitely likes throwing cannon fodder in front of them to aid her escape and/or discover how powerful they are.

Narcelia is nowhere near the commoner level, so she won't be invading/guarding. Her attitude has changed somewhat since she was carried away by the stream. It remains to be seen only how much.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 11, 2004)

When/if you change your post, Brother Shatterstone, I'll change mine to reflect whatever you say. I was waiting also on the armor ruling, but I wanted to post anyway. I'd probably prefer the shirt *and* the armor anyway, instead of just armor over bare skin.

I wonder what happened to all of Narcelia's goodies . . . I doubt the Matron will be incredibly pleased or willing to re-purchase all of her equipment, or even half of it. I'm hoping the stuff'll just appear somewhere, like she did.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> When/if you change your post, Brother Shatterstone, I'll change mine to reflect whatever you say.



It's not an "if" I will be doing it but a when.. *L* I'm getting ready to start now as I need to dig through the OOC and see exactly everything he had and where it went.  



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> I was waiting also on the armor ruling, but I wanted to post anyway. I'd probably prefer the shirt *and* the armor anyway, instead of just armor over bare skin.



That would probably be wise anyhow so yeah keep the shirt and I'll find some armor for you too. 



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> I wonder what happened to all of Narcelia's goodies . . . I doubt the Matron will be incredibly pleased or willing to re-purchase all of her equipment, or even half of it.




Well Kilcif is a rooming weapon store also...  I know he has a weapon for her also. 

Why he's being so nice I have no idea...  Maybe his lack of free will made him more apprentice of life itself and those around him...    Naw... Does not sound right but I'll think of something if I haven't already. 



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Well, if Bugbears get scent, then they get scent.




Well it looks like a DM option to me...  As I said it’s in the creature right up (special qualities) but not on the PC side.


----------



## Xael (Apr 11, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Any votes against killing Edwin?



*KILL HIM!!!    *

Erm, I mean, I'm not against it.  And I'm not saying this just because I'm drooling after his items. Really. I couldn't care less about _Headband of Intellect +6_, _Amulet of Wizardy_, or _Robe of The Archmagi_. Or his probably very full spellbook(s). Trust me.  

Ps. Zieggrek, try not to rip the robe, okay? 



Battle strategies: 

1. Attack at the chasm while they're climbing. Minsc and Axebane in rather hopeless situation. If they're not flying that is. 

2. Quertus can cause general mayhem and slow them down with _Web_ (why did I not memorize _Cloudkill_, why?!?) and probably take the spellcasters out with _Evard's Black Tentacles_ (grapple check +21, no teleportation in noble level, suck that!  ). May be countered with _Freedom of Movement_.

3. Hordes of Vamps to keep Minsc and Axebane away from Quertus and Eilos? while they toss every friggin' offensive spell they've got and hope to kill them. Minsc could be rather easy case because of the very bad will save. _Hold Monster _(followed by a vampire-coup de grace) and _Slow_ are nasty. Axebane is a bit more tricky (because of godlike saves). Ray of Enfeeblement and Enervation might slow him down a bit.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 11, 2004)

We could try disarming Lilacor, Dominating Minsc, and having him attack the Axebane, since no one else has the melee capabilities to bring down a Bhaal-child.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay I think I found all the item discussion threads...  Took much longer than I thought it would as it was OOC but inside the IC thread.  

Anyhow, I'm curious of a few things...  one of which doesn't matter now.

1) How much money in coins, or items from the stripping of the noble level, did Kilcif gain?

2) In post 338 the Matron says she wants the Mithral armor back...  Now did that included the shields?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> 1. Attack at the chasm while they're climbing. Minsc and Axebane in rather hopeless situation. If they're not flying that is.



 And if they're flying, a (Greater) Dispel Magic works wonders.


> 3. Hordes of Vamps to keep Minsc and Axebane away from Quertus and Eilos? while they toss every friggin' offensive spell they've got and hope to kill them. Minsc could be rather easy case because of the very bad will save. _Hold Monster _(followed by a vampire-coup de grace) and _Slow_ are nasty. Axebane is a bit more tricky (because of godlike saves). Ray of Enfeeblement and Enervation might slow him down a bit.



 Too bad nobody has anything big summonable for the battle. A big nasty grappling with either of the two would take the character out for a while, especially considering that their weapons don't exactly count as light.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> We could try disarming Lilacor, Dominating Minsc, and having him attack the Axebane, since no one else has the melee capabilities to bring down a Bhaal-child.



 A good idea, but does anybody of us have the melee capabilities to disarm Minsc?


----------



## Xael (Apr 11, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> We could try disarming Lilacor, Dominating Minsc, and having him attack the Axebane, since no one else has the melee capabilities to bring down a Bhaal-child.



Just how do you plan to get that thing off the hands of character with 38 strength? :\ 

Hmm... _Grease_...  

Besides, I doubt that he's packing that _Hammer of Thunderbolts_ just for nothing.


----------



## Xael (Apr 11, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> And if they're flying, a (Greater) Dispel Magic works wonders.
> Too bad nobody has anything big summonable for the battle. A big nasty grappling with either of the two would take the character out for a while, especially considering that their weapons don't exactly count as light.



*sniff* My precious Elementals...

Would Zieggrek suffice as a replacement?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 11, 2004)

Xael said:
			
		

> Just how do you plan to get that thing off the hands of character with 38 strength? :\



Telekinesis, or someone stealthy grabbing it, when he's wielding Crom Faeyr, so it's not an opposed Str roll.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 12, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I wonder what happened to all of Narcelia's goodies . . . I doubt the Matron will be incredibly pleased or willing to re-purchase all of her equipment, or even half of it. I'm hoping the stuff'll just appear somewhere, like she did.




We'll get you some new stuff, perhaps not as much as what you had but enough to make you a useful character again.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> How about an exact list of which PCs are going to invade the Commoner level?
> 
> I think the list of PCs would be: Matron Ki'Willis, Tierak, Zieggrek, Torellan, Dariel, and maybe Quertus.




Yes, that's it.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I'm curious of a few things...  one of which doesn't matter now.
> 
> 2) In post 338 the Matron says she wants the Mithral armor back...  Now did that included the shields?




I guess so... I wasn't the matron back then but it makes more sense that way.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Telekinesis, or someone stealthy grabbing it, when he's wielding Crom Faeyr, so it's not an opposed Str roll.




I don't think he gets the immunity to domination if he's not actually wielding Lilarcor. 
Massive Domination attempts are an excellent tactic. One of the heroes are almost guaranteed to fail their save when we have 10 vampires trying to Dominate them every round. Minsc, Imoen and Nalia shouldn't have very impressive will saves.   

There was no Fly spell in Baldur's Gate, but I think it's probable that they have access to flight. If they don't they are screwed, and we shall most certainly fight them in the chasm. 

We'll need to resolve the Rebellion first, then Edwin's execution, then the Hero Feast.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 12, 2004)

Perhaps a fight in the chasm would be preferrable wether or not the heroes are flying. This is how I envision it... 
1. Most of the Vampires gather high above the chasm (out of range of darkvision and True Seeing) in Dire Bat form and begin summoning a lot of swarms of bats. Tierak and the Bebiliths wait below. 
2. The rest of our force prepares in the Noble Level, Vampires in the front ( some of them in Bat form), the Guards in the back, and the PCs in the middle.
3. When the Heroes arrive, wether flying or climbing, our vampire bats will detect them with echolocation and raise a supersonic scream that will alert the Dire Bats above but be inaudible to the Heroes. We will be notified trough the telepathic links some of the vampires have with our dominated Guards. The Dire Bats will then dive at full speed down at the Heroes. Wether our enemies are flying or climbing most of them cannot help but be torn away by 200 pounds of Bat crashing into them from 130 feet up. They are also going to take quite a bit of damage from our self-navigating missiles. 13d6 per Bat to be exact  



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> FALLING OBJECTS
> For each 200 pounds of an object’s weight, the object deals 1d6 points of damage, provided it falls at least 10 feet. Distance also comes into play, adding an additional 1d6 points of damage for every 10-foot increment it falls beyond the first (to a maximum of 20d6 points of damage).




The Vampires will go gaseous before they hit the water and Tierak and the Bebiliths will be waiting for any fallen heroes who hit the water. The Bebs should do well in underwater combat.

Then the real battle starts


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> I guess so... I wasn't the matron back then but it makes more sense that way.




True but he had been using one of the shields for a few long time, and since he was dominated he probably fallowed her orders to the letter...  A shield is a shield not armor.

Endur, what do you think?


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True but he had been using one of the shields for a few long time, and since he was dominated he probably fallowed her orders to the letter...  A shield is a shield not armor.




If you are using the item you can keep it, the Matron would have wanted you to be an effective combatant. If you just kept it to sell later she would have wanted it.

In other words, you can keep one shield.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> In other words, you can keep one shield.




Well that would be appreciated.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We'll get you some new stuff, perhaps not as much as what you had but enough to make you a useful character again.



 I know, but I have a feeling the Matron isn't going to like Narcelia trotting in basically naked and saying, "No, Mother, I have no idea what happened to me, and I have no idea if what I dreamt was real or not." (That is, if she actually admits anything.)

Narcelia is going to come out of this experience much less than unscathed. The loss of her scourge, and the continual absence of Lolth, will affect her greatly. I'm not sure what exactly she will do, but I imagine either 1) a conversion or 2) a new PC, possibly both. Of course, it may be she'll see some "signs" and return with her faith in Lolth renewed. It depends on what happens in the next few in-game days.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2004)

I like the battle plan. I like it even more since I won't be there. Either the House comes out victorious or there's a new Matron. Narcelia wins.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I like the battle plan. I like it even more since I won't be there. Either the House comes out victorious or there's a new Matron. Narcelia wins.



I pretty much agree with this entire statement. 

Seonaid, I edited post: 493 and I will edit the next one based upon your reply.


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Let's see.  Monkey Grip.  Ranger two-weapon fighting feats.  Lilarcor and Crom Faeyr, one per hand. hmmm.



			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Besides, I doubt that he's packing that _Hammer of Thunderbolts_ just for nothing.


----------



## Seonaid (Apr 12, 2004)

BS: I edited my post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> BS: I edited my post.



And I have edited post 499.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2004)

Endur said:
			
		

> Let's see.  Monkey Grip.  Ranger two-weapon fighting feats.  Lilarcor and Crom Faeyr, one per hand. hmmm.



 Doesn't actually work, since Monkey Grip doesn't nowadays let you wield two-handers in one hand, but lets you instead wield a weapon one size bigger than you without increasing the 'effort' (light, one-handed, two-handed) needed to wield it. The normal -2 penalty for size difference applies still.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 12, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Any votes against killing Edwin?




I'm all for it. In fact, I've just been waiting. 

Xael - I'll try not to rip the robe.  





			
				Xael said:
			
		

> Would Zieggrek suffice as a replacement?



hmm... I think I *may* have a slightly better grapple than he does - and, well, if I rage it'll help (until he does the same).    Zieggrek is more than willing to try. After slaughtering commoners.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 12, 2004)

*I can't believe I am saying this, but...*

Endur, I have the 3.0 write-up of the "Child of Baal" template from a Dragon Magazine around here someplace... if you want it, I can dig it up. It's, um, interesting....


----------



## Endur (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure.  I'm interested to see it.  And on another note, its time to start a new thread.



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Endur, I have the 3.0 write-up of the "Child of Baal" template from a Dragon Magazine around here someplace... if you want it, I can dig it up. It's, um, interesting....





~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Thread locked on 6/29/04 by Brother Shatterstone


----------

